# OMG , OMG , OMG



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

It's all happening too quickly , thought it would be weeks not days , I am scared , don't know what to do , I am panicking , only put the form in day before yesterday I am in a state of shock.
sorry I am waffling and should have put this in the other thread but I am really panicked by what i have just agreed to , deep breath . 
Sorry I will explain , it is 6-30 in the evening and I have just come off the phone , a call from Hope Rescue one of the rescues I applied to just day before yesterday . 
They think they have the ideal dog for me a smaller than average Border Collie cross called Tessie or Jessie not sure now which it is , she is nearly 14 years old .
I can't remember a lot of what was said about her , I was so shocked at getting the call so soon couldn't take it all in .
She is on their website evidently but I have not had the nerve to look just yet , I have agreed to a home check tomorrow and going to see her on Saturday , I don't even know if my daughter or my son can take me yet . 
Oh my God what have I just done , I feel sick , I will have to go ask them if one of them can take me . 
Is it too soon am I ready for this , I don't know . I suppose I should have a look at her on the website .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

All sounds very exciting and a bit scary too, for sure 

Don’t forget, you can say no.

Play it by ear and keep an open mind…. you may both just click.

Take a few days to think about it before committing… but good luck!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

First, breathe! Second, remember that looking at her is not committing you to anything. Third, breathe again. Fourth, put on your rational head - why is she in rescue - is it because the person who has had her has passed away? If so, how similar was her lifestyle with them to how it could be with you.

Then fifth (whispering quietly) would Chip have liked her?


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Rosie64 said:


> It's all happening too quickly , thought it would be weeks not days , I am scared , don't know what to do , I am panicking , only put the form in day before yesterday I am in a state of shock.
> sorry I am waffling and should have put this in the other thread but I am really panicked by what i have just agreed to , deep breath .
> Sorry I will explain , it is 6-30 in the evening and I have just come off the phone , a call from Hope Rescue one of the rescues I applied to just day before yesterday .
> They think they have the ideal dog for me a smaller than average Border Collie cross called Tessie or Jessie not sure now which it is , she is nearly 14 years old .
> ...


Wow that is quick!

I guess having a look at her on the website is the first step. Are you the type of person that once you see/meet the dog, you can'tsay no?! If so, could you possibly ask your son or daughter to have a look at her first and get their opinion?

It gives you a bit more time to sort things out in your head.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've just looked her up and 

*whispers* She sounds perfect for you, and you her.

Edit to add: I am in no means putting pressure on, I just thought it might help you to 'hear' that.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

https://www.hoperescue.org.uk/dogs-for-adoption


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you want opinions?


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

rona said:


> https://www.hoperescue.org.uk/dogs-for-adoption


The husky they have is lovely too.

*edited because my post was confusing


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well my Daughter and Son in law are free to take me



Lurcherlad said:


> Don't forget, you can say no.


That's half the problem if she has a sad past I don't know if I COULD say no



JoanneF said:


> Then fifth (whispering quietly) would Chip have liked her?


Chip liked most other dogs



Oof said:


> I guess having a look at her on the website is the first step. Are you the type of person that once you see/meet the dog, you can'tsay no?! If so, could you possibly ask your son or daughter to have a look at her first and get their opinion?


Yes I am that type of person where dogs are concerned especially if they have had a rough life .
My Daughter is going to have a look for me , she will tell me truthfully if she thinks she is suitable .



ForestWomble said:


> I've just looked her up and
> 
> *whispers* She sounds perfect for you, and you her.


What is her name Tessie or Jessie ? not that that makes any difference


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rona said:


> Do you want opinions?


I would love opinions please



Oof said:


> The husky!


No she is a Border Collie cross


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Rosie64 said:


> Well my Daughter and Son in law are free to take me
> 
> That's half the problem if she has a sad past I don't know if I COULD say no
> 
> ...


Haha, i am the same Rosie, it would be all over as soon as I saw the dog.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Rosie64 said:


> I would love opinions please
> 
> No she is a Border Collie cross


Sorry, i was just mentioning how lovely the husky is. I know its the collie cross you're thinking about! Sorry, my post wasn't clear at all.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

ForestWomble said:


> I am in no means putting pressure on, I just thought it might help you to 'hear' that.


Thank you @ForestWomble I don't mind your opinion at all it is helpfull


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oof said:


> Sorry, i was just mentioning how lovely the husky is. I know its the collie cross you're thinking about! Sorry, my post wasn't clear at all.


Oh sorry I thought you were asking if it was the husky , I still haven't looked yet


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, so in the house she sounds perfect for you, however, she is quite large and even though she may be ok. How would you handle a situation with a dog that size if it occurred? You did have a dog attack Chip I believe?
She was a stray, and a rescue can be the best in the world, but unless a dog has been in a home environment, they don't know how she will be!
Also, she is very old, you re likely to have heart break fairly soon.

Just stuff to think about. Not trying to put you off at all


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rona said:


> Ok, so in the house she sounds perfect for you, however, she is quite large and even though she may be ok. How would you handle a situation with a dog that size if it occurred? You did have a dog attack Chip I believe?
> She was a stray, and a rescue can be the best in the world, but unless a dog has been in a home environment, they don't know how she will be!
> Also, she is very old, you re likely to have heart break fairly soon.
> 
> Just stuff to think about. Not trying to put you off at all


Thank you @rona Yes Chip was attacked by a big loose running dog where we both got bitten
they said she was a smaller than average size for a Border Collie but that doesn't really help much .
I think , not sure but that they said she was in foster but didn't get on with fosters dogs or something like that
the whole phone call is a bit muddled in my head , it was so unexpected .
Yes she is very old and may not have many years left to her but that doesn't put me off but her size is important


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks like a lovely dog & definitely doesn't look her age, definitely named Tessie not Jessie, it's just written in a font that's hard to read, her writeup has her name & that's easy to read.

I would say she's definitely smaller than the average BC, but I'd say bigger than a pug, hard to tell accurately from the only picture but they can be deceiving- I thought Gypsy was going to be a similar size to Rogue, but when we met her she was more sheltie sized.



Oof said:


> *The husky they have is lovely too.*
> 
> *edited because my post was confusing


I love Holly, so many malis going into rescue nowadays & this poor girl looks like she's been bred from repeatedly

I also love Whisky the collie cross & the tiny terrier mix Hennie, she looks a proper little character.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> She looks like a lovely dog & definitely doesn't look her age, definitely named Tessie not Jessie, it's just written in a font that's hard to read, her writeup has her name & that's easy to read.
> 
> I would say she's definitely smaller than the average BC, but I'd say bigger than a pug, hard to tell accurately from the only picture but they can be deceiving- I thought Gypsy was going to be a similar size to Rogue, but when we met her she was more sheltie sized.


Thank you @simplysardonic I have not looked at the website yet and couldn't remember what they said on the phone


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> I think , not sure but that they said she was in foster but didn't get on with fosters dogs or something like that


That there would ring alarm bells for me..............


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

simplysardonic said:


> She looks like a lovely dog & definitely doesn't look her age, definitely named Tessie not Jessie, it's just written in a font that's hard to read, her writeup has her name & that's easy to read.
> 
> I would say she's definitely smaller than the average BC, but I'd say bigger than a pug, hard to tell accurately from the only picture but they can be deceiving- I thought Gypsy was going to be a similar size to Rogue, but when we met her she was more sheltie sized.
> 
> ...


Just found Holly, yeah she looks like she needs a vacation doesn't she?

I hate looking at rescues sites, I want to adopt them all. With more money and without my family to keep me in check, I'd be a dog hoarder


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> It's all happening too quickly , thought it would be weeks not days , I am scared , don't know what to do , I am panicking , only put the form in day before yesterday I am in a state of shock.
> sorry I am waffling and should have put this in the other thread but I am really panicked by what i have just agreed to , deep breath .
> Sorry I will explain , it is 6-30 in the evening and I have just come off the phone , a call from Hope Rescue one of the rescues I applied to just day before yesterday .
> They think they have the ideal dog for me a smaller than average Border Collie cross called Tessie or Jessie not sure now which it is , she is nearly 14 years old .
> ...


It's Tessie, she's stunning. Found as a stray, but no owner came forward to collect her. Has gorgeous blue eyes. She does sound perfect for you.

She's described as a BC cross.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @rona
> I think , not sure but that they said she was in foster but didn't get on with fosters dogs or something like that
> 
> Yes she is very old and may not have many years left to her but that doesn't put me off but her size is important


I'd see what she is like on a walk in case that means she isn't good around other dogs. It might just be an issue when she is inside so not matter. As she is 14 it might be months rather than years so I do think it is worth considering. I think that meeting her will help and it's sad that they have so many dogs on their site.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Wow,the rescue sounds efficient and your application must have stood out.I've had a peep at Tessie and she looks beautiful.How she would fit with you is something that I think only you will know.She does sound like she would be a lovely companion.Presumably,she would have had a health check at the rescue.I know some people are put off by age, personally, I'm not.I'm of the mind set that every dog deserves a good home and also that being young doesn't necessarily mean a guaranteed longer life.
As for how she is likely to be in the home,the rescue may have some information on this.Her write up suggests that they have.If not,it may not be a disaster.My own dog had never lived in a house but didn't require any housetraining at all,I have no idea why not but we've never had so much as a puddle! I know a couple of ex Welsh farm dogs who moved into a home environment straight from farms and settled really well.I'm sure there are examples of situations where this hasn't been the case but I haven't come across them.
Good luck in making your decision.I don't think there is any right or wrong, just how it feels.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Take step back and take a deep breath....

Sorry to put a dampener on this, but she's nearly 14, so how much longer has she got and are you ready to loss another dog so close after losing Chip.

Take your time and really think hard about this before you make a decision, if it feels right then go for it.


----------



## Bracken&co (May 25, 2018)

Take a breath. 
Nothing has to happen in the next few days. Take time to get to know her over a few visits. It doesn’t have to be a done deal.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oof said:


> Just found Holly, yeah she looks like she needs a vacation doesn't she?
> 
> I hate looking at rescues sites, I want to adopt them all. With more money and *without my family to keep me in check*, I'd be a dog hoarder


That's exactly why my OH won't let me foster, he reckons they'll all stay, he's so presumptuous


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you ALL so much for your responses and advice I have calmed down a bit now and am remembering a bit more of the details that she gave me .

She was in a foster home but didn't get on with their dogs inside the home but was neutral to them outside and ignored other dogs on walks .
This is why they want her to be an only dog .
She is smaller than the average Border Collie size
She also has a grade 1 heart murmur and is a little stiff in her joints but not on any medication other than a joint supplement .

I don't expect to get an older dog without at least some health issues especially one of her age , grade 1 heart murmur is nothing to worry about if it 
is just caused by old age , BUT if it is caused by an underlying issue that may be , but if that was the case I assume she would be on medication of some sort

My Daughter has had a look at her and says that she sounds a good match but is concerned about her size being a Border Collie cross
I don't mind her being a bit bigger than Chip but obviously don't want one too big for me to be able to handle safely.

Right I am now going to go and have a look at her for myself , in a minuet when I have made a cup of Tea lol


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck Rosie, whatever you decide.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you ALL so much for your responses and advice I have calmed down a bit now and am remembering a bit more of the details that she gave me .
> 
> She was in a foster home but didn't get on with their dogs inside the home but was neutral to them outside and ignored other dogs on walks .
> This is why they want her to be an only dog .
> ...


Whichever you decide, the best of luck.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SbanR said:


> Good luck Rosie, whatever you decide.





LinznMilly said:


> Whichever you decide, the best of luck.


Thank you both


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I have had a look at her and OH MY GOD those brilliant blue eyes , she does look smaller than the Border Collies that I have seen
her legs do not look as long , but then I have not seen that many and the picture angle makes it hard to see properly how big/small she may be .
It sounds like she would be happy with a little potter in the garden on days when I can not walk her
Oh well there is only one way to really find out and that is to go and see her on Saturday
An old lady like her should not have to spend her last days in a rescue kennel it all depends on her size now and weather she takes to me .

Can anyone think of any questions I should ask when I visit Saturday .


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I think she looks lovely. I am guessing her age is just an estimate due to her being a stray so she could possibly be a little younger.

I imagine you won't be getting a lot of sleep tonight with everything whirling around your brain. Until you actually meet her I don't think you will know, even then it will be difficult but you will have a feel for how she is.

Take everything gently, you are still grieving so your emotions will be all over the place.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kaily said:


> Take everything gently, you are still grieving so your emotions will be all over the place.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide.


You are so right emotionally I am a train wreck , thank you for your good wishes


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Kaily said:


> I think she looks lovely. I am guessing her age is just an estimate due to her being a stray so she could possibly be a little younger.
> 
> I imagine you won't be getting a lot of sleep tonight with everything whirling around your brain. Until you actually meet her I don't think you will know, even then it will be difficult but you will have a feel for how she is.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ 100% this. All of this.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think she looks lovely but how do they know an exact age if she was a stray. Why was she a stray? She looks like a pure collie to me and as such will be much larger and much more lively than Chip. There is no average size, a lot of working collies are quite small. Will you cope with that. If so then she looks ideal. You might even find a bigger more agile dog easier as there will be less bending.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

As everyone has said, and I think you’ve done it now anyway, take a breath  

it is happening fast! But I think that’s good that you’ve stood out to the rescue, that also means, if you decide that this one isn’t for you, that you will no doubt stand out to another rescue too. She sound like a nice match, I would try and be open minded but also know that you can take your time and you can say no. It may be hard to say no once you’ve met her but better for her not to be in a mismatched home if you’re not sure. 

I would ask the rescue if they have backup/a behaviourist or trainer you can speak to in case there are any issues that come up when she’s home. To help you work through the issues and help her settle. Always good to know that the rescue aren’t going to close to doors on you once she’s home (if that makes sense?)


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Blitz said:


> I think she looks lovely but how do they know an exact age if she was a stray. Why was she a stray? She looks like a pure collie to me and as such will be much larger and much more lively than Chip. There is no average size, a lot of working collies are quite small. Will you cope with that. If so then she looks ideal. You might even find a bigger more agile dog easier as there will be less bending.


Thank you @Blitz 
I did wonder myself how they had an exact age from a stray , unless she was chipped , but then they would be able to track down her previous owners .
I don't mind a dog a little larger than Chip but don't really want one that is TOO much bigger or too active that's why I am looking at the older ones .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> As everyone has said, and I think you've done it now anyway, take a breath
> 
> it is happening fast! But I think that's good that you've stood out to the rescue, that also means, if you decide that this one isn't for you, that you will no doubt stand out to another rescue too. She sound like a nice match, I would try and be open minded but also know that you can take your time and you can say no. It may be hard to say no once you've met her but better for her not to be in a mismatched home if you're not sure.
> 
> I would ask the rescue if they have backup/a behaviourist or trainer you can speak to in case there are any issues that come up when she's home. To help you work through the issues and help her settle. Always good to know that the rescue aren't going to close to doors on you once she's home (if that makes sense?)


Thank you @Teddy-dog 
I know I have to think with my head not my heart for my sake as well as the dogs , although my heart doesn't really know what it wants at the moment 
all I do know for sure is that I can't stand this emptiness and need something to fill it and my lap and . but I do find it hard to say no to a dog in need 
It says in the pre adoption papers they emailed me that support is always available at any time for the rest of the dogs life so hopefully that won't be a problem .


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Please excuse me if I'm mixing you up 
But do you have a mobility scooter, wheelchair or walker?
If so make sure you take it with you 
When my mum was alive and in a wheelchair, finding a rescue that wasn't afraid of the wheelchair/walker was a big problem 
Then along cane lady Lucy who jumped straight into her lap


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

I think a lot of it is do with how it feels but just a couple of thoughts:
- the age given is very specific,I wonder if she was microchipped but address changed and not updated or conveniently denied ownership.
- you could ask her weight,I think we are sometimes conditioned to see a dog the size we expect them to be and things like hair can make them look bigger.Weight is a pretty good measure of actual size.
- I'd second the idea of checking what kind of rescue back up is offered.
- more information on her medical situation, what joint supplements is she on etc?
Good luck for your visit on Saturday.Try not to feel under pressure to make an instant decision if you need time to mull things over.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> Please excuse me if I'm mixing you up
> But do you have a mobility scooter, wheelchair or walker?
> If so make sure you take it with you
> When my mum was alive and in a wheelchair, finding a rescue that wasn't afraid of the wheelchair/walker was a big problem
> Then along cane lady Lucy who jumped straight into her lap


Thank you @mrs phas 
You are not mixing it up at all , I do have a mobility scooter but it is not small enough to go in the car so can not take it with me .
I do not use it for short local walks , although painful at times I like to walk and keep the muscle tone in my legs as much as possible 
with the help of my crutch .
I only use it if I need to go further than I can manage to walk or have shopping to carry.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> That's half the problem if she has a sad past I don't know if I COULD say no


Yes but, if the dog isn't right for you you won't be doing her any favors, regardless of what her past is.

Listen to your gut, and to Chip. If it doesn't feel right, it isn't. Trust yourself.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Silverpaw said:


> I think a lot of it is do with how it feels but just a couple of thoughts:
> - the age given is very specific,I wonder if she was microchipped but address changed and not updated or conveniently denied ownership.
> - you could ask her weight,I think we are sometimes conditioned to see a dog the size we expect them to be and things like hair can make them look bigger.Weight is a pretty good measure of actual size.
> - I'd second the idea of checking what kind of rescue back up is offered.
> ...


Thank you @Silverpaw I will keep all those points in mind


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

lorilu said:


> Yes but, if the dog isn't right for you you won't be doing her any favors, regardless of what her past is.
> 
> Listen to your gut, and to Chip. If it doesn't feel right, it isn't. Trust yourself.





lorilu said:


> Yes but, if the dog isn't right for you you won't be doing her any favors, regardless of what her past is.
> 
> Listen to your gut, and to Chip. If it doesn't feel right, it isn't. Trust yourself.


Thank you @lorilu I know I have to use my head for my sake as well as for the dogs , this is why my daughter is coming with me she will keep me grounded .


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Take a deep breath. Then pat yourself on the back, because you are exactly the sort of person that the rescue wants - indeed, needs - to provide a home for a little lost soul.

Now take another deep breath. Remember that you haven't committed yourself to taking this particular dog. You can say "no" at any time _and the rescue won't think any the worse of you._ They're just as concerned with finding the right companion for you as they are in finding the right home for Tessie.

Questions I'd want to ask - besides how they're so specific on age if they don't know her history ( she may be microchipped but the details on the chip not updated as to her previous owner or their address); any underlying medical issues; what they mean by "uncomfortable with other dogs in the house"; and how she reacts on walks when she tries to ignore other dogs but they don't ignore her.

I can sympathise with your feeling that it's all a bit too fast. I'm going to open up here - when we agreed to take Tommy, our foster dog, I didn't want him. At all. I didn't want a second dog, and I was worried that Lily, the hound-in-residence, would be stressed out by having another dog in the house. We had a day's notice that he needed a foster home urgently and there were none available. We didn't meet him until the kennels brought him here. And I felt resentful that we'd been landed with him.

And I fell in love with him immediately, as did Lily. Within three days we'd decided he wasn't going anywhere else. We're officially adopting him shortly (the delay has been because of some underlying medical issues which are now resolved). I had a Tommy-shaped hole in my heart that I was unaware of, and my big beautiful sable hound has filled it nicely. Much though I love Lily, she is a Daddy's girl, and now I have a cuddle buddy of my own. But at any time I could have said "This isn't working out" and the rescue would have shifted heaven and earth to find another place for him in both our interests.

I hope this works out for you and for Tessie. But if you have any doubts, talk them over with the rescue. They'll understand, and if Tessie isn't right for you, they'll find a llittle soul who is.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Rosie64 said:


> I do not use it for short local walks , although painful at times I like to walk and keep the muscle tone in my legs as much as possible
> with the help of my crutch .


Be wary about jumping, I know she's old (I also have qualms about that, for you, having recently lost chip, but your an adult)
Collies are renowned for jumping up, even if older than Tessie is, and could easily knock you over 
But again 
You're an adult, so I'll say no more, other than to let you know, I believe whatever decision you make, will have chips blessing


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

She looks lovely. But as everyone has said don't feel rushed into making a decision. She looks like a small collie or collie x terrier maybe? She might be a sensitive girl which is why she didn't cope in the foster home with other dogs, it might have just been too much for her.
She was probably chipped but either with previous owner's details or without any useable contacts. (Remember if your dog is picked up as a stray and you don't want it back the warden/council just keepership of it and send it to rescue [or pts]. You don't have to pay anything or do anything. You can even deny it's your dog saying you rehomed it but don't have the new owner's details. Whereas if you want your dog back you have to pay a fine and kennel fees. It's quite a ridiculous system).


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

I think she sounds perfect if all that is written about her checks out. At her age she doesn't need a lot of excercise and she's ignoring dogs outside. It's a case of how comfortable you feel with her size and her age, knowing you won't have long with her. But equally, it must be rewarding experience knowing you're giving her love, comfort and companionship she deserves at the end of her life. Just see how it feels when you meet her. I'm excited for you


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I may be too late to mention this, but there is a Group on Facebook called The Senior Staffy Club.

They rescue and rehome elderly Staffies.

Staffies are much lower energy than Border Collies, love to be couch potatoes and absolutely adore their owners.

I do think one could be the perfect match for you.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

tyg'smum said:


> I hope this works out for you and for Tessie. But if you have any doubts, talk them over with the rescue. They'll understand, and if Tessie isn't right for you, they'll find a llittle soul who is.


Thank you so much @tyg'smum for your kind support and advice



mrs phas said:


> Be wary about jumping, I know she's old (I also have qualms about that, for you, having recently lost chip, but your an adult)
> Collies are renowned for jumping up, even if older than Tessie is, and could easily knock you over
> But again
> You're an adult, so I'll say no more, other than to let you know, I believe whatever decision you make, will have chips blessing


Thank you @mrs phas for your kind concerns and support



Sarah H said:


> She looks lovely. But as everyone has said don't feel rushed into making a decision. She looks like a small collie or collie x terrier maybe? She might be a sensitive girl which is why she didn't cope in the foster home with other dogs, it might have just been too much for her.
> She was probably chipped but either with previous owner's details or without any useable contacts. (Remember if your dog is picked up as a stray and you don't want it back the warden/council just keepership of it and send it to rescue [or pts]. You don't have to pay anything or do anything. You can even deny it's your dog saying you rehomed it but don't have the new owner's details. Whereas if you want your dog back you have to pay a fine and kennel fees. It's quite a ridiculous system).


Thank you @Sarah H For your kind support and advice



Mum2Ozzy said:


> I think she sounds perfect if all that is written about her checks out. At her age she doesn't need a lot of excercise and she's ignoring dogs outside. It's a case of how comfortable you feel with her size and her age, knowing you won't have long with her. But equally, it must be rewarding experience knowing you're giving her love, comfort and companionship she deserves at the end of her life. Just see how it feels when you meet her. I'm excited for you


Thankyou @Mum2Ozzy for your kind support and advice

I am not worried about her age yes I will be upset when she goes but I don't think it will hit me as hard as Chips passing has .
I probably won't have spent 10 years fighting and struggling to keep her alive and with a decent quality of life like I have with my boy .
It is just her size that may be an issue .



Rafa said:


> I may be too late to mention this, but there is a Group on Facebook called The Senior Staffy Club.
> They rescue and rehome elderly Staffies.
> Staffies are much lower energy than Border Collies, love to be couch potatoes and absolutely adore their owners.
> I do think one could be the perfect match for you.


Thank you @Rafa It is not too late and I love Staffies I had one myself many years ago 
but I do not have FB


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

You can Google it and it will take you to them.

They only rehome Staffies of 7 years and older.

Please have a look at them. An older Staffy girl could be such a perfect fit for you.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> I am not worried about her age yes I will be upset when she goes but I don't think it will hit me as hard as Chips passing has .
> I probably won't have spent 10 years fighting and struggling to keep her alive and with a decent quality of life like I have with my boy .


I am counting on that for myself in future too. After Queen Eva leaves me I will adopt single oldies only. I think there will be great reward in knowing I'm giving her or him peace and love in their last years, but the wrench of loss won't be as terrible, because it won't be years and years together. I'm hoping anyway.

Anyway, I'm sure Chip will guide you. XXX


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have just remembered something else The rescue lady said on the phone she weights 11kg 
Chip weighed 9 . 2 kg so she is not much heavier than he was .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Rafa said:


> You can Google it and it will take you to them.
> 
> They only rehome Staffies of 7 years and older.
> 
> Please have a look at them. An older Staffy girl could be such a perfect fit for you.


Ok @Rafa I will thank you


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

lorilu said:


> I am counting on that for myself in future too. After Queen Eva leaves me I will adopt single oldies only. I think there will be great reward in knowing I'm giving her or him peace and love in their last years, but the wrench of loss won't be as terrible, because it won't be years and years together. I'm hoping anyway.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure Chip will guide you. XXX


That is what I hope to happen but one never really knows until the time comes 
You may think I'm crazy , well no you probably won't but a lot will but I think Chip had something to do with me deciding to do this
Until I felt him here that day I was dead set against the idea then suddenly my views changed .


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> That is what I hope to happen but one never really knows until the time comes
> You may think I'm crazy , well no you probably won't but a lot will but I think Chip had something to do with me deciding to do this
> Until I felt him here that day I was dead set against the idea then suddenly my views changed .


NO I don't think you are crazy, I know Chip is guiding you.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

@Rafa I have looked on that website but unfortunately the ones they have at the moment are too far away for me to get to all Worcester and Stoke On Trent
and dog reactive . 
As I only have one hand ( crutch in the other ) to control a dog with I do not think I would be able to hold a lunging Staffie 
without being pulled over even an old one is still very strong .
But thank you any way for the suggestion


----------



## amplecrumlin (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm so excited for you, Rosie, and at the same time I know the feeling that it has all happened too quickly. 

A couple of things that I don't think anyone else has asked - doesn't your daughter have dogs? How important would it be for Tessie to get along with them? 
Do you mean it literally about wanting her in your lap? Both mine are very cuddly and if they weren't, I'd respect their choices but honestly, I'd be very disappointed. Maybe ask if she likes a cuddle. If she hasn't been used to being on furniture, she may not be comfortable beside you. 
I'm also a little bit sceptical about her very accurate age (she certainly doesn't look it) so I'd ask them to explain how they know. 

There is a saying where I come from, "what's for you won't go by you". I really believe that you will know in your bones if she is right for you, whether or not you get as far as meeting her. And as someone has already pointed out, you offer a VERY des res for many dogs. If Tessie isn't "the one", you won't be short of other potential matches. 

Good luck and congratulations on taking this step.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

amplecrumlin said:


> I'm so excited for you, Rosie, and at the same time I know the feeling that it has all happened too quickly.
> 
> A couple of things that I don't think anyone else has asked - doesn't your daughter have dogs? How important would it be for Tessie to get along with them?
> Do you mean it literally about wanting her in your lap? Both mine are very cuddly and if they weren't, I'd respect their choices but honestly, I'd be very disappointed. Maybe ask if she likes a cuddle. If she hasn't been used to being on furniture, she may not be comfortable beside you.
> ...


Thank you @amplecrumlin yes my daughter does have dogs but it is not necessary for them to meet , it would have been nice if they could be walked together but not really necessary 
Not necessarily ON my lap but but either that or beside me .
They say on the website that she likes to curl up on the sofa beside you , that would be good enough for me .


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> I have just remembered something else The rescue lady said on the phone she weights 11kg
> Chip weighed 9 . 2 kg so she is not much heavier than he was .


That's smaller than Max - he was 14kg. 

Best of luck for the next couple of days @Rosie64  I think it's safe to say we're all super excited for you.  Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Luck, I hope everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

That is lovely news. Just to say, I would not read too much into the very precise DOB. I have three cats from abroad, and all were strays, street cats, but each one has a DOB on its passport. The other dogs on the same page seem to have exact dates too. I think what may happen is that the dog arrives and is estimated as four, seven or whatever and as time goes by, the longer the dog is in rescue, the computer automatically updates the dog's age? So the longer the dog is there, the more months are added to its age. They cannot possibly know the exact dates of birth for all those dogs.. . . . can they?

ETA Just wondering - in view of the age of the dog, will the rescue offer support which would include help towards any possible vet bills? Do they have a regular vet who does a discount because of the number of pets they see?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Calvine said:


> That is lovely news. Just to say, I would not read too much into the very precise DOB. I have three cats from abroad, and all were strays, street cats, but each one has a DOB on its passport. The other dogs on the same page seem to have exact dates too. I think what may happen is that the dog arrives and is estimated as four, seven or whatever and as time goes by, the longer the dog is in rescue, the computer automatically updates the dog's age? So the longer the dog is there, the more months are added to its age. *They cannot possibly know the exact dates of birth for all those dogs.. . . . can they?*
> 
> ETA Just wondering - in view of the age of the dog, will the rescue offer support which would include help towards any possible vet bills? Do they have a regular vet who does a discount because of the number of pets they see?


Highly unlikely with rescue dogs, but the software may require a precise date when they do the writeups.

That's just a guess, I know nothing about rescue software packages & web design, but I've found myself wondering the same thing when I've seen it on some of the Romanian rescue sites as they can't possibly know with strays.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Tessie looks quite like my Ziggy who was a collie/Jack Russell cross, and the weight is a good match too for them being around the same size. Ziggy could be quite hard to handle on lead if she saw a ball game, even in her last weeks.
Ziggy lived to around 15 - young adult rescue when I got her, so not precise.
I worry you'll have to go through another grief too soon, @Rosie64, but she does look like a suitable dog for you. 
It's important she's OK with your scooter, so you could ask the rescue to assess her close to one before making any decision.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Good luck. She looks very sweet.
I’d ask if you can walk her near other dogs to see whether she really does ignore them while on lead.

The rescue told me Tilly ignores other dogs, I think this would be largely the case when they introduced in their enclosed area but walking past on lead she’s quite interested.
Of course she was also more shut down in rescue so it’s good you’ve got the experiences of the fosterer.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Aw I've just had a nosy at her and she does sound a lovely dog, the older whippet Ffion also sounds perfect too, both needing that comfy sofa and a garden to potter around. 

Best of luck for tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> That's smaller than Max - he was 14kg.
> 
> Best of luck for the next couple of days @Rosie64  I think it's safe to say we're all super excited for you.  Please let us know how you get on.


Thank you @LinznMilly



Happy Paws2 said:


> Good Luck, I hope everything goes well tomorrow.


Thank you @Happy Paws2



Calvine said:


> ETA Just wondering - in view of the age of the dog, will the rescue offer support which would include help towards any possible vet bills? Do they have a regular vet who does a discount because of the number of pets they see?


Thank you @Calvine 
They give back up with all aspects for the rest of the dogs life including behavioural and training aspects but don't know about help with vet bills 
Got to say I am not expecting help with vet bills .



Burrowzig said:


> Tessie looks quite like my Ziggy who was a collie/Jack Russell cross, and the weight is a good match too for them being around the same size. Ziggy could be quite hard to handle on lead if she saw a ball game, even in her last weeks.
> Ziggy lived to around 15 - young adult rescue when I got her, so not precise.
> I worry you'll have to go through another grief too soon, @Rosie64, but she does look like a suitable dog for you.
> It's important she's OK with your scooter, so you could ask the rescue to assess her close to one before making any decision.


Thank you @Burrowzig 
I am not worried about her going to soon , yes I will obviously be upset , but I don't think it would hit me as hard as Chips passing has 
because I wouldn't have spent 10 years fighting and struggling to keep her alive with a good quality of life like with Chip .
She doesn't have to have anything to do with my scooter although once she has settled I would see what she is like with it or any other dog that I may get
if not her and see if I can slowly train them to go on it .



Arny said:


> Good luck. She looks very sweet.
> I'd ask if you can walk her near other dogs to see whether she really does ignore them while on lead.
> 
> The rescue told me Tilly ignores other dogs, I think this would be largely the case when they introduced in their enclosed area but walking past on lead she's quite interested.
> Of course she was also more shut down in rescue so it's good you've got the experiences of the fosterer.


Thank you @amy



PawsOnMe said:


> Aw I've just had a nosy at her and she does sound a lovely dog, the older whippet Ffion also sounds perfect too, both needing that comfy sofa and a garden to potter around.
> 
> Best of luck for tomorrow! Xx


Thank you @PawsOnMe

Yes I saw Ffion the whippet and she can live with other dogs which would be a bonus


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have the home check today at 2 this afternoon really nervous about , I have walked all round my garden and home and can't see anything that may be a problem .

I have been thinking very hard about Tessie's suitability and she sounds great BUT if anything happens to me and I end up in hospital or something like that
for an extended period , lets face it at my age you never know , not being able to live with other dogs could be a problem .
My daughter would be the one to take care of her and she has 2 dogs of her own if the dog couldn't be taken to her home with her 2 it would be extremely difficult for her
not impossible but difficult.
I am going to ask to see 13 year old Ffion the whippet as well , as she can live with other dogs
do they let you see more than one dog on a visit ? at a rescue


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> I have the home check today at 2 this afternoon really nervous about , I have walked all round my garden and home and can't see anything that may be a problem .
> 
> I have been thinking very hard about Tessie's suitability and she sounds great BUT if anything happens to me and I end up in hospital or something like that
> for an extended period , lets face it at my age you never know , not being able to live with other dogs could be a problem .
> ...


Don't worry about the home check, the lady who did ours had a look in the garden and a quick look at the house but it was by no means an inspection! She wanted to see we had suitable fences etc but she was most bothered about just having a chat with us.

I don't see why you couldn't see two. I love a whippet and an older whippet could be a perfect companion! One of my parents whippets is 14 years old (ish) and she likes to go for a potter but doesn't mind if she misses a walk, very laid back. She walks very nicely on the lead (only time she's ever pulled is after a cat!) and is most happy snoozing the day away on the sofa/bed/anything soft and comfy or in the sun! I've seen whippets reach 17/18 years of age so you could have a few years with her. If she was suitable


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Rosie64 said:


> I have the home check today at 2 this afternoon really nervous about , I have walked all round my garden and home and can't see anything that may be a problem .
> 
> I have been thinking very hard about Tessie's suitability and she sounds great BUT if anything happens to me and I end up in hospital or something like that
> for an extended period , lets face it at my age you never know , not being able to live with other dogs could be a problem .
> ...


Well thought - that hadn't struck me. It's well worth mentioning that if the rescue don't (they may well ask if you have some sort of backup plan). And I can't see any reason why, having mentioned that, you can't ask if you could see Ffion as well, for the very reason you've mentioned. The greyhound rehoming trust I volunteer will always offer several hounds to meet and take for a trial walk, so that prospective owners can judge behaviour and manners for themselves. The only possible downsides I can see with Ffion are 
(a) she hasn't been cat-tested, and may have an ingrained prey drive
(b) the rescue don't know whether she's housetrained or not, though it looks as though she may be.

Fingers crossed for two o'clock! I shall be thinking about you.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

You are a similar age to me and probably at a similar mobility to I am currently (I hope to improve this). I think if I was looking at older dogs the whippet would be my first choice mainly because I know how relaxed they are both around the house and generally with other dogs. I think the words ‘collie cross’ makes me think she might be more lively despite her age if that is correct. If she is a JR collie cross as Burrowzig has mentioned I would be concerned how she would react seeing another dog whilst you are out on a walk and whether you could manage her.

I hope it all goes well and you are able to view both dogs and make a decision one way or another. Just be absolutely sure you are ready yet for a new dog. I know how it feels not having a dog in the house after always having one. We had a six month hiatus after Jodi died before we got Isla, it seemed like forever


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Good luck with the homecheck, although I don't think you'll need it, you'll fly through it.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> Don't worry about the home check, the lady who did ours had a look in the garden and a quick look at the house but it was by no means an inspection! She wanted to see we had suitable fences etc but she was most bothered about just having a chat with us.
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't see two. I love a whippet and an older whippet could be a perfect companion! One of my parents whippets is 14 years old (ish) and she likes to go for a potter but doesn't mind if she misses a walk, very laid back. She walks very nicely on the lead (only time she's ever pulled is after a cat!) and is most happy snoozing the day away on the sofa/bed/anything soft and comfy or in the sun! I've seen whippets reach 17/18 years of age so you could have a few years with her. If she was suitable


Thank you @Teddy-dog , the more I think about it the more I think the whippet would be a better fit .



tyg'smum said:


> Well thought - that hadn't struck me. It's well worth mentioning that if the rescue don't (they may well ask if you have some sort of backup plan). And I can't see any reason why, having mentioned that, you can't ask if you could see Ffion as well, for the very reason you've mentioned. The greyhound rehoming trust I volunteer will always offer several hounds to meet and take for a trial walk, so that prospective owners can judge behaviour and manners for themselves. The only possible downsides I can see with Ffion are
> (a) she hasn't been cat-tested, and may have an ingrained prey drive
> (b) the rescue don't know whether she's housetrained or not, though it looks as though she may be.
> Fingers crossed for two o'clock! I shall be thinking about you.


Thank you @tyg'smum , having to housetrain a prospective dog would not
be a problem to me Chip was becoming incontinent and I was having to clean up behind him
sometimes .



Siskin said:


> You are a similar age to me and probably at a similar mobility to I am currently (I hope to improve this). I think if I was looking at older dogs the whippet would be my first choice mainly because I know how relaxed they are both around the house and generally with other dogs. I think the words 'collie cross' makes me think she might be more lively despite her age if that is correct. If she is a JR collie cross as Burrowzig has mentioned I would be concerned how she would react seeing another dog whilst you are out on a walk and whether you could manage her.
> I hope it all goes well and you are able to view both dogs and make a decision one way or another. Just be absolutely sure you are ready yet for a new dog. I know how it feels not having a dog in the house after always having one. We had a six month hiatus after Jodi died before we got Isla, it seemed like forever


Thank you @Siskin , As I said above I am leaning more towards Ffion the whippet but would like to see them both before making any final decisions if I can .
As for being ready for another so soon , I don't know , I think I am, but only time will tell for sure .
I still obviously miss Chip like crazy and still cry for him daily and I think I will for some time to come yet .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Silverpaw said:


> Good luck with the homecheck, although I don't think you'll need it, you'll fly through it.


Thank you @Silverpaw , I do hope so


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Good luck today. I think it's lovely that you are considering a new friend. I hope everything goes well


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

ECT said:


> Good luck today. I think it's lovely that you are considering a new friend. I hope everything goes well


Thank you @ECT


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Either I think will be a good match but there is emphasis in the write up that Tessie walks well on lead. Helpful with your stick because even a small dog pulling no doubt can cause problems.

Am excited for you, and wish you all the best @Rosie64


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Waiting with bated breath.............even though I know you will sail through


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Hope it's going well!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Either I think will be a good match but there is emphasis in the write up that Tessie walks well on lead. Helpful with your stick because even a small dog pulling no doubt can cause problems.
> 
> Am excited for you, and wish you all the best @Rosie64


Thank you @lullabydream , It also states on Ffion the whippets write up that she walks very well on the lead so that is good with them both



rona said:


> Waiting with bated breath.............even though I know you will sail through





Gemmaa said:


> Hope it's going well!


Thank you both

The lady has been for the home check , she was very nice and NO PROBLEMS  she said an ideal home for any dog
All that wasted nervous energy lol
She is going to put forward with her report that I am also interested in Ffion and my concerns for Tessie and emergency care
my daughter was here with me and told her it would not be impossible just a bit more difficult which she also noted down .
Soooo we will just have to wait and see how things go tomorrow now .


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

That';s wonderful! You've passed the home inspection with flying colours and all that remains is for the right little soul to look deeply into your eyes and let you know that you're The One. Chip is still looking after you.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Oooh! Congratulations! I hope it goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you! :Happy


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

tyg'smum said:


> That';s wonderful! You've passed the home inspection with flying colours and all that remains is for the right little soul to look deeply into your eyes and let you know that you're The One. Chip is still looking after you.


Thank you @tyg'smum , I do believe Chip is on this journey with me


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Gemmaa said:


> Oooh! Congratulations! I hope it goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you! :Happy





3dogs2cats said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you both


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations, finger crossed for tomorrow


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Yay glad you passed it with flying colours! Everything crossed that tomorrow goes as smoothly and you find that special dog for you.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Congratulations, finger crossed for tomorrow


Thank you @Happy Paws2



PawsOnMe said:


> Yay glad you passed it with flying colours! Everything crossed that tomorrow goes as smoothly and you find that special dog for you.


Thank you @PawsOnMe


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I am convinced Tango gave Bobby her approval. When we visited him he bounded into the room, cocked his leg on the coffee table  and leapt onto OH's lap to lick hs nose! Tango was the same when we visited her in rescue, straight past me without a glance, up to OH, paws on his knees and gazed lovingly into his eyes. He didn't really want a dog but talked of nothing else all the way home. We went back for her the following weekend.
I'm sure Chip will help you decide whatever you do. We will think about you tomorrow.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ahhh fab news! Not that I had any doubts whatsoever! 

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Animal Freak (Jun 12, 2017)

Tessie is beautiful! She sounds great too. The whippet is pretty cute too tough. My mom would love that dog. 

As for the date birth, I wouldn't overthink it. I think the software used at the shelter I work for automatically uses the date the animal comes in and changes the year based on how many years old the animal is. It's likely just an estimate.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> I am convinced Tango gave Bobby her approval. When we visited him he bounded into the room, cocked his leg on the coffee table  and leapt onto OH's lap to lick hs nose! Tango was the same when we visited her in rescue, straight past me without a glance, up to OH, paws on his knees and gazed lovingly into his eyes. He didn't really want a dog but talked of nothing else all the way home. We went back for her the following weekend.
> I'm sure Chip will help you decide whatever you do. We will think about you tomorrow.


Thank you @SusieRainbow



Teddy-dog said:


> Ahhh fab news! Not that I had any doubts whatsoever!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow


Thank you @Teddy-dog



Animal Freak said:


> Tessie is beautiful! She sounds great too. The whippet is pretty cute too tough. My mom would love that dog.
> 
> As for the date birth, I wouldn't overthink it. I think the software used at the shelter I work for automatically uses the date the animal comes in and changes the year based on how many years old the animal is. It's likely just an estimate.


Thank you @Animal Freak


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie, you are making me so jealous, I'd love another dog but OH says, No, he'd have to do all the walking and he feels his not up to it any more.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Rosie, you are making me so jealous, I'd love another dog but OH says, No, he'd have to do all the walking and he feels his not up to it any more.


I do sympathise with you @Happy Paws2 wouldn't he do as I am and consider an older dog that doesn't need a lot of walking ?
I can't do a lot of walking and it doesn't seem to be a problem with the rescue


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

I'm so pleased for you,not that there was any doubt .All the best for tomorrow, fingers and paws crossed that the right little dog is waiting to meet you.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Silverpaw said:


> I'm so pleased for you,not that there was any doubt .All the best for tomorrow, fingers and paws crossed that the right little dog is waiting to meet you.


Thank you @Silverpaw


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So pleased for you @Rosie64


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> So pleased for you @Rosie64


Thank you @LinznMilly


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Told you there wouldn't be a problem with the HC. But I know it's nerve-racking! 
Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sarah H said:


> Told you there wouldn't be a problem with the HC. But I know it's nerve-racking!
> Good luck for tomorrow.


Thank you @Sarah H


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I've been logging on between clients today as at work, just to see how your home visit went and so pleased it went well, although I knew it would. Fingers crossed for tomorrow x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

margy said:


> I've been logging on between clients today as at work, just to see how your home visit went and so pleased it went well, although I knew it would. Fingers crossed for tomorrow x


Thank you @margy


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Today's the day, use your head and heart and you will make the right decision.


Don't end up bringing them both home will you.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Best of luck @Rosie64


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I just know you are going to have a dog by the end of today.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed here at HoneyMill Manor for you today, @Rosie64


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Good luck today @Rosie64 
I know it's a big decision for you to make but remember to enjoy it too. Enjoy meeting the dogs and I hope everything works out as it should for you


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Good luck today Rosie. Enjoy meeting the dogs and getting to know them. We look forward to hearing all about it.x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck today @Rosie64 xx


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Been reading through and really pleased for you that you feel like you can offer an older dog a loving home 
Good luck today, and just enjoy meeting the dogs with no pressure!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> I do sympathise with you @Happy Paws2 wouldn't he do as I am and consider an older dog that doesn't need a lot of walking ?
> I can't do a lot of walking and it doesn't seem to be a problem with the rescue


It would be nice but I really think OH doesn't really want to have another dog after Dillon.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hoping everything goes well today.X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck Rosie, I really hope you find your new friend today. Must admit, I lean towards Ffion, the whippet, she's beautiful.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

I think they are both beautiful, let's hope one of them is a good match.
I've been thinking about your openness towards a needy older dog, which so many people shy away from because of what it would mean to them: possible vet bills, the upset of saying goodbye at some stage in the not too distant future etc etc.
It makes my heart smile.I know all dogs need and deserve a good home but the oldies more than most.I already knew,but it really does reinforce what a lucky little dog beautiful Chip was.Whatever happens today,the right dog is out there, waiting for you.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kaily said:


> Today's the day, use your head and heart and you will make the right decision.
> Don't end up bringing them both home will you.


Thank you @Kaily , Ha Ha I would fetch them ALL home if I had the room and fitness but unfortunately I am only allowed 1



JoanneF said:


> Best of luck @Rosie64


Thank you @JoanneF



rona said:


> I just know you are going to have a dog by the end of today.


Thank you @rona , I hope so , but I have to have my sensible head on



LinznMilly said:


> Fingers and paws crossed here at HoneyMill Manor for you today, @Rosie64


Thank you @LinznMilly



ECT said:


> Good luck today @Rosie64
> I know it's a big decision for you to make but remember to enjoy it too. Enjoy meeting the dogs and I hope everything works out as it should for you


Thank you @ECT I will definitely enjoy meeting them


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

karenmc said:


> Good luck today Rosie. Enjoy meeting the dogs and getting to know them. We look forward to hearing all about it.x


Thank you @karenmc I will definitely enjoy meeting them



simplysardonic said:


> Best of luck today @Rosie64 xx


Thank you @simplysardonic



Emlar said:


> Been reading through and really pleased for you that you feel like you can offer an older dog a loving home
> Good luck today, and just enjoy meeting the dogs with no pressure!


Thank you @Emlar



Happy Paws2 said:


> It would be nice but I really think OH doesn't really want to have another dog after Dillon.





Happy Paws2 said:


> Hoping everything goes well today.X


That's a shame , maybe he just doesn't want the heartbreak again , which I can fully understand 
Thank you for your good wishes @Happy Paws2



Charity said:


> Good luck Rosie, I really hope you find your new friend today. Must admit, I lean towards Ffion, the whippet, she's beautiful.


Thank you @Charity , yes Ffion is the one I think is most suitable for me for several reasons


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Silverpaw said:


> I think they are both beautiful, let's hope one of them is a good match.
> I've been thinking about your openness towards a needy older dog, which so many people shy away from because of what it would mean to them: possible vet bills, the upset of saying goodbye at some stage in the not too distant future etc etc.
> It makes my heart smile.I know all dogs need and deserve a good home but the oldies more than most.I already knew,but it really does reinforce what a lucky little dog beautiful Chip was.Whatever happens today,the right dog is out there, waiting for you.


Thank you @Silverpaw , It would be really unfair of me to even think about a younger dog at my age and with my mobility issues , I just could not give it what it needs


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have been awake all night , fretting and worrying , so many things going round and round in my head 
am I doing the right thing , is it too soon, what if I can't bond with another dog , will I keep comparing to Chip , 
am I trying to bring Chip back in another dog , and all sorts of other stupid things .
I know the answers to most off them myself but couldn't stop it all going round in my head 
I even swore at myself , called myself a stupid bitch and told myself to go to sleep ( it didn't work ) Lol


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh Rosie, it's only natural to feel confused at the moment, I was the same even with a few months between having another dog when we lost Amber, but once Dillon was in our lives I couldn't imagine life without out him. 
You aren't replacing Chip, you are giving another dog a new happy life with you. X


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Good Luck today.
Having seen the whippets profile I lean towards her too, she sounds ideal.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Oh Rosie, it's only natural to feel confused at the moment, I was the same even with a few months between having another dog when we lost Amber, but once Dillon was in our lives I couldn't imagine life without out him.
> You aren't replacing Chip, you are giving another dog a new happy life with you. X


Thank you @Happy Paws2 
I could never replace Chip , I know this , he was so extra special to me , but I can't get all these stupid questions from my head



ForestWomble said:


> Good Luck today.
> Having seen the whippets profile I lean towards her too, she sounds ideal.


Thank you @ForestWomble


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Dear @Rosie64 , if this is causing you that much stress perhaps it's too soon and you should cancel the visit and wait until you are ready.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

lorilu said:


> Dear @Rosie64 , if this is causing you that much stress perhaps it's too soon and you should cancel the visit and wait until you are ready.


Thank you @lorilu , I think it is just nerves , it is a big step taking on another life to be responsible for , I think I will know for sure if it is the right time when I get there and see the dogs


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @lorilu , I think it is just nerves , it is a big step taking on another life to be responsible for , I think I will know for sure if it is the right time when I get there and see the dogs


I was just thinking that, you will know when you meet them and I suspect all your worries will vanish


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We should have asked Rosie how long she thought this would take.................Who else is waiting?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

rona said:


> We should have asked Rosie how long she thought this would take.................Who else is waiting?


I am. I'm going out later on for an evening meal (a relative's birthday). Hope @Rosie64 is back with news before I have to leave.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Me too, my breath is bated!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Me too...

Been checking in a few times


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Me too and I don’t even belong in Dog Chat!!!!  Shuffles back to the Cat forums


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Can't concentrate on my coursework and keep popping on to check :Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Me too and I don't even belong in Dog Chat!!!!  Shuffles back to the Cat forums


You're very welcome in Dog Chat,we let anyone in!:Kiss


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Me too, trying to do other things but have to keep checking in case there is news.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Did a crossword and now back here again. *taps fingers impatiently*


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

5 pm there right? And the appointment was at 2? .............We all warned her (or some of us did) not to rush herself so we must just be patient lol.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Yup I keep checking for news.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

lorilu said:


> 5 pm there right? And the appointment was at 2? .............We all warned her (or some of us did) not to rush herself so we must just be patient lol.


I thought that was yesterday's home check?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> I thought that was yesterday's home check?


Well you could be right.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

I'm sure all will be revealed in good time.It's potentially a life changing decision,so might take some time to process.Sending good wishes to Rosie whatever the outcome of today's meeting.


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

I keep checking too


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

lorilu said:


> 5 pm there right? And the appointment was at 2? .............We all warned her (or some of us did) not to rush herself so we must just be patient lol.


That has made me chuckle, so true did all say take your time yet here we are checking the thread every 5 minutes


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What! No news, oh well, back later


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> I am. I'm going out later on for an evening meal (a relative's birthday). Hope @Rosie64 is back with news before I have to leave.


And if there's no news before you leave, will you be one of THOSE people who keeps checking their phone at the table?


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

I love how we are all so invested in this. Shows what a lovely community there is here!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been at work all day and thought we'd have some news! I'm sure Rosie will update us when she can.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So sorry to keep everyone waiting , the meet and greet was at 3 - 30 didn't get back until 6 weeeeell 
meet Tessie 









She was very unsettled and pacing back and for when we first got home so wanted to wait to come on the computer until she settled a bit 
she is a good cuddle bug lol 
She has found one of Chips old

chewy things and settled down with that at the moment 








Will give all the details a bit later don't want to leave her for to long at the moment


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh Rosie I'm so happy for you both, she looks at home already.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I knew it ................


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Yay Tessie!

Congratulations on your new family member


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Wow, she looks really at home with you.Well done,I bet you're shattered.Welcome to PF's beautiful Tessie.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Brilliant.


----------



## Mojo83 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm so pleased for you and Tessie  she's beautiful!


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

So pleased for you! Hi Tessie! Welcome to PF


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Will give all the details a bit later don't want to leave her for to long at the moment[/QUOTE]

Oh Rosie I'm so delighted for you (and Tessie of course).


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

She's lovely. Welcome Tessie.
I'm sure she'll settle in no time.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> So sorry to keep everyone waiting , the meet and greet was at 3 - 30 didn't get back until 6 weeeeell
> meet Tessie
> View attachment 488553
> 
> ...


Welcome Tessie. @Rosie64 how beautiful you have given a home to an older dog. She now gets to spend her retirement having cuddles and love. I hope she brings you some comfort.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Brilliant! She looks lovely


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Congratulations
You are both so lucky to have found each other and 
For a border collie, she's wee


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So happy for you! She looks very much at home there, landed on her paws with you!


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Wonderful news! Congratulations to you Rosie and beautiful Tessie!x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations.
Welcome to PF Tessie.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

She looks lovely and looks like she's making herself at home. Can't wait to hear all about it when you have time x


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Beautiful. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yay, she looks like she belongs already. Sure Tessie will help heal your heart, with Chip’s blessing x


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Look at her - she looks like she's always been cuddled up to you on the sofa. Im so happy for you!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't stop looking at the pictures, she looks such a sweetheart. :Joyful:Kiss


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh bless Tessie, well done Rosie on giving her a lovely home to spend her twilight years.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I just popped on for the last time today as I'm off for an early night & saw the pupdate.

Welcome home Tessie!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's lovely, won't be long before she's settled in. Lucky girl. So pleased for both of you xx


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Congratulations tou you both, the start of a lovely friendship.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations to you both @Rosie64 I am so happy for both you and Tessie, love seeing her already cuddled up to you!XXXX


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh I'm so happy for you @Rosie64 ! She looks beautiful. Welcome Tessie


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh what brilliant news. What a sweetheart she is . :Kiss Congratulations.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So pleased to hear this and see the pic of her making herself at home 

I’m sure she will help to heal your heart … and I feel sure Chip would very much approve!

What a lovely thing to do for a Golden Oldie … she deserves your love and devotion


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Aww she looks lovely! Well done.


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

Awwww massive congratulations! She looks like she belongs with you, she's beautiful


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> So sorry to keep everyone waiting , the meet and greet was at 3 - 30 didn't get back until 6 weeeeell
> meet Tessie
> View attachment 488553
> 
> ...


She's gorgeous and knows her home already by the looks of things.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you EVERYONE she is curled up asleep on the sofa at the moment so will give you a run down on my afternoon .
Met 3 dogs first was FFION ;- She came up and put her head straight on my lap , she has really pulled my heart strings poor little thing .
She was so , so thin not just whippet thin but REALLY thin .
They haven't had her for long and are trying to put weight on her and I would have had her at the drop of a pin .
BUT they informed me that she went for a dental yesterday morning and the dentist found a lump in her mouth . S
he had it removed and it was sent for examination to see if it was nasty or not and they are waiting for the results .
I could still have her as a foster until they get the results back and if it is benign could then adopt if it is a carcenoma
I could be a full time foster for palliative care and they would cover all her vet fee's
I broke my heart to say no , but I didn't think I could cope with that emotionally so soon after Chip .

Next was TESSIE :- she cam running straight up to me plonked one paw and her head on me and started licking my hand .
Katie ( staff member ) tried to move her away so that I could get up to go to the exercise area and she didn't want to move
she just kept leaning into my legs until I had the lead in my hand and then she moved .
Because I had said I had reservations about weather I could manage her if she decided to pull or lunge at another dog
they had a couple of the girls walk down the path as we were going up to show me how she reacts to other dogs .
She walks VERY well on the lead doesn't pull at all and when she saw the other dogs , she stopped looked for a moment
no pulling and gave a few barks at them and moved on with me when I said to .
Wasn't even aggressive barking sort of a don't come near me I don't want to bother.
She didn't want to play in the field she just sat by me leaning in with her head on my lap , didn't really want to know my daughter
although she did go to her once to say hello and then came straight back to me .
She didn't want to go with her handler when it was time she was pulling back and kept looking at me .

Then was TYLER :- He was a Jack Russell boy , what can I say about Tyler hmm he didn't want to know wouldn't come near me just kept barking at me
we took him to the field and he was still barking and he just sat by the gate looking at us and barking wouldn't interact at all ,
wouldn't take the treats we threw to him nothing.
It was not aggressive barking but nervous barking , I live in rented accommodation which is a ground floor of a house with another flat above
I could not take the chance of him barking constantly for days , even weeks while he settled and my landlord getting shirty about it .

Well there we go my afternoon and why I have Tessie , so far she hasn't made a peep , she is a bit unsettled and is pacing a lot .
Don't know if I am doing the right thing , but when she starts pacing I just let her do her own thing and when she comes back and jumps up on the sofa
I give her cuddles and tell her she is a good girl .
She hasn't eaten any food , I have put it down and she knows where it is , she has had water which is right next to her food .I have never had a rescue before
and don't know the right way to go about settling her especially tonight for bed .

Any advice welcome


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

thank you EVERYONE for your lovely comments 

Once I got there and started seeing the dogs ALL my doubts about it just disappeared .


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Beautiful update Rosie. Isn't it wonderful how Tessie made you aware you were hers

Congratulations. Hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I remember when I got my late Gracie girl from rescue (ten years ago now!) and as you’d expect she was quite unsettled the first night. I found some kind of ‘relaxing dog music’ playlist on YouTube and I think that helped a fair bit. Any gentle music like that would probably work the same tbh. Otherwise just time and you being dog savvy I’m sure it won’t be long before she feels more relaxed. 
Will she be sleeping on her own?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SbanR said:


> Beautiful update Rosie. Isn't it wonderful how Tessie made you aware you were hers
> 
> Congratulations. Hope you have many happy years together.


Thank you @SbanR



picaresque said:


> I remember when I got my late Gracie girl from rescue (ten years ago now!) and as you'd expect she was quite unsettled the first night. I found some kind of 'relaxing dog music' playlist on YouTube and I think that helped a fair bit. Any gentle music like that would probably work the same tbh. Otherwise just time and you being dog savvy I'm sure it won't be long before she feels more relaxed.
> Will she be sleeping on her own?


Thank you @picaresque

I will try some music , No she won't be on her own her bed is down the side of my bed in a spot that is quite closed in thought that may make her feel more secure and 
I can reach my hand down to her if necessary , but if she wants on the bed she is more than welcome


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

I think what you're doing so far is fine. I wouldn't be too worried about her not eating right now because there's a lot on her mind at the moment! If she's managed to relax enough to have a little snooze I'd say she's alright


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I have no experience of a rescue but Suzie was a private rehoming. At first she was very subdued and wouldn't eat. We took her to the vets who told us to be patient as there was nothing physically wrong. After a few days she relaxed and the rest is history. She didn't show her true personality for a while, so my advice is just take it a day at a time and she is lucky to have you to care for her.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @picaresque
> 
> I will try some music , No she won't be on her own her bed is down the side of my bed in a spot that is quite closed in thought that may make her feel more secure and
> I can reach my hand down to her if necessary , but if she wants on the bed she is more than welcome


Sounds good, that will probably make things a lot easier.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

I've been a lurker on the cat board and have been checking this thread constantly to find out what happened. Must admit, when I saw those photos a few (happy) tears welled up.
Congratulations and with any luck she'll soon realise this is her home now and settle down.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Tilly didn't sleep much of the first night but was with me and was quiet.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Oh, congratulations, and a big welcome to Tessie! I am so happy for you both.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like you will fit together nicely 

She’s bound to be feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment… bless her.

If she will toilet at home, maybe spend a few quiet days with her, getting to know each other, before venturing out?

She will feel more settled going out once she knows you a bit.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like you were thoroughly unequivocally Chosen @Rosie64 . So happy for you both.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you ALL so much for your very kind words and encouragement



Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds like you will fit together nicely
> 
> She's bound to be feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment… bless her.
> 
> ...


She toilets fine in the garden , poop and pee , I was thinking it may be better to have a couple of days at home before venturing out on a walk .

Sounds like you were thoroughly unequivocally Chosen @Rosie64 . So happy for you both.

Thank you 
Yes @lorilu it does doesn't it


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So happy for you both. . Welcome to your new home, Tessie! 



SbanR said:


> And if there's no news before you leave, will you be one of THOSE people who keeps checking their phone at the table?


I left my phone at home. :Smug


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> So happy for you both. . Welcome to your new home, Tessie!


Thank you @LinznMilly


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well you weren't on here in the middle of the night, so I assume all went ok?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm just catching up on this now, she looks like she has struck gold in finding her way to you. I'm sure missing a meal won't be a problem, she was probably a bit overwhelmed with all that happened yesterday.

I look forward to seeing and hearing more of her.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you EVERYONE she is curled up asleep on the sofa at the moment so will give you a run down on my afternoon .
> Met 3 dogs first was FFION ;- She came up and put her head straight on my lap , she has really pulled my heart strings poor little thing .
> She was so , so thin not just whippet thin but REALLY thin .
> They haven't had her for long and are trying to put weight on her and I would have had her at the drop of a pin .
> ...


Sounds like she chose you as much as you chose her. What a wonderful story. Please excuse me while I fix this sudden eye leak.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rona said:


> Well you weren't on here in the middle of the night, so I assume all went ok?


Didn't really go very well at all settled her down on the bed with me , and she was up and down for a while then she seemed to settle down to sleep
I thought great as I finally started to drop off I heard her get down again .
I got up to see where she was and she was laying on my dirty duvet cover that was on the floor waiting to go in the machine she didn't want to move so I left her there
but then I was worrying about her all night , had about 2 -3 hours sleep .

I am a bit out of my depth I don't know what to do for her , I am talking to her all the time , she is my shadow and follows me every where.
I fuss her when she is beside me , other than that I ignore her and let her do her own thing , I don't know if I am doing the right thing or not ,
she is still pacing , not as much as last night but ........I don't know how to help her and she still hasn't eaten anything.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> I'm just catching up on this now, she looks like she has struck gold in finding her way to you. I'm sure missing a meal won't be a problem, she was probably a bit overwhelmed with all that happened yesterday.
> 
> I look forward to seeing and hearing more of her.


Thank you @JoanneF Yes I think she did the choosing lol


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Didn't really go very well at all settled her down on the bed with me , and she was up and down for a while then she seemed to settle down to sleep
> I thought great as I finally started to drop off I heard her get down again .
> I got up to see where she was and she was laying on my dirty duvet cover that was on the floor waiting to go in the machine she didn't want to move so I left her there
> but then I was worrying about her all night , had about 2 -3 hours sleep .
> ...


Just give her time. It's all new to her. She's just finding her way. I think you're doing the right thing, fussing her when she needs it, ignoring the pacing.

Honey was a private rehome, but she didn't eat that first day, either. So don't worry about that just yet.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> Sounds like she chose you as much as you chose her. What a wonderful story. Please excuse me while I fix this sudden eye leak.


Yes @LinznMilly she definitely did the choosing


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sure she will be fine in a few days when she finds her paws. It's a lot to take in, new home, new Mum, new smells and noises. May be you can grab a nap this afternoon if she goes to sleep for a while. Looking forward to some more pics today.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> Just give her time. It's all new to her. She's just finding her way. I think you're doing the right thing, fussing her when she needs it, ignoring the pacing.
> 
> Honey was a private rehome, but she didn't eat that first day, either. So don't worry about that just yet.


Thank you @LinznMilly ,I hope your right , I feel so use less , she doesn't seem happy at the moment


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Charity said:


> I'm sure she will be fine in a few days when she finds her paws. It's a lot to take in, new home, new Mum, new smells and noises. May be you can grab a nap this afternoon if she goes to sleep for a while. Looking forward to some more pics today.


Thank you @Charity I do hope so , I know it is early days and a big upheaval for her but she seems so unhappy at the moment


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Just caught up with this,Tessie is beautiful Rosie and it sounds like she is going to be a great companion for you
Just a thought maybe she has never slept on a bed with a human and would prefer her own space at night


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

niamh123 said:


> Just caught up with this,Tessie is beautiful Rosie and it sounds like she is going to be a great companion for you
> Just a thought maybe she has never slept on a bed with a human and would prefer her own space at night


Thank you @niamh123 I put a bed down for her next to my bed but she wouldn't settle on it and seemed to want to come on the bed with me , and she did seem to settle better for a little while .


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I hear your worries but I am with everyone else. I am sure it will get better.

My Eevee didn't eat for 4 days or slightly more she was young though and was fine. Now I can't stop her from wanting food.

I am sure the pacing will get better, it's very early hours being with you.

Don't forget the rescue will reassure you, they may have added tips and tricks for you to try however, I honestly think you are doing everything right


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

The pacing might be a habit she acquired in kennels, do you know how long she was there for?

Time is a great healer, it is very early days. Things will improve I'm sure.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Did you say she was found as a stray Rosie? Perhaps she was a farmer's dog or something so isn't used to being indoors.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Didn't really go very well at all settled her down on the bed with me , and she was up and down for a while then she seemed to settle down to sleep
> I thought great as I finally started to drop off I heard her get down again .
> I got up to see where she was and she was laying on my dirty duvet cover that was on the floor waiting to go in the machine she didn't want to move so I left her there
> but then I was worrying about her all night , had about 2 -3 hours sleep .
> ...


My goodness you are a worrier.

Put yourself in her shoes, she doesn't know what's happening, where she is, if she's staying, doesn't know who you are from Adam or even if she can trust you.
She'll gradually settle, she doesn't sound as if she's doing too badly, and sounds as if you are behaving perfectly. If you push too hard or try and do too much for her it could unsettle her more!
Have you tried a really tasty treat to see if she's just being picky? A bit of cheeses or chicken maybe?


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

What food have you put down for her? Is it the same food that she had at the rescue?

Maybe try as above, pop some chicken or fish down to just tempt her to eat. Although it will probably just take her time to feel comfortable.

I know you said it didn't go well, but from your post it sounds like the first night went really well! She settled and slept. That's all you can ask for


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh Rosie! I'm so thrilled for you.

They say that love will always find a way and it's certainly been true for you and the delightful Tessie!

God Bless you both.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I wouldn't worry @Rosie64 Sox is the same the first night of holidays pacing everywhere and can't settle. Obviously this is a bigger change for her. She won't be used to the space after a kennel. It's all different. Can you cook her up a little chicken?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My oldest dog also takes time to settle when he goes on holiday, even though he's with me. It's the change of location as it's not an issue when we return home. My Yorkie lives in the moment so it makes no difference to her.

There's something called the rule of 3 although for some it will obviously take longer.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Remember what @O2.0 says about engagement being a foundation for your relationship, and rewarding every time she offers you any engagement (either with a piece of food or even just a "good girl"). She will learn fast that you are someone who makes good things happen.

And try not to fret about the food, if she senses you are stressed, she will be wary too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've never had a rescue but when we were looking after Sally while her Dad was in hospital, she was the same.
The first day lots of pacing sleeping and pacing again in between cuddles drinking but not eating
2nd day less pacing following me everywhere lots of cuddles and sleeping on the sofa close to OH, hand feed her.
3rd day more settled, no more pacing just following me around watching what I was doing started to eat on her own, sleeping on the sofa or lying on my feet.
4th day no real problems still a little unsure at times but on the whole settled in nicely and was getting brave enough to go in the garden on the own for a sniff round.
5th day really made herself at home it was if she been here forever.
6th day Dad was out of hospital she had to go home.

I'm sure everything will be OK it just takes time to get used to each other and her new surroundings.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Rosie64 said:


> Didn't really go very well at all settled her down on the bed with me , and she was up and down for a while then she seemed to settle down to sleep
> I thought great as I finally started to drop off I heard her get down again .
> I got up to see where she was and she was laying on my dirty duvet cover that was on the floor waiting to go in the machine she didn't want to move so I left her there
> but then I was worrying about her all night , had about 2 -3 hours sleep .
> ...


She'll need a bit of time to settle - it's all very new to her (and I dare say it's a wee bit scarey, too!) This may help:


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> Didn't really go very well at all settled her down on the bed with me , and she was up and down for a while then she seemed to settle down to sleep
> I thought great as I finally started to drop off I heard her get down again .
> I got up to see where she was and she was laying on my dirty duvet cover that was on the floor waiting to go in the machine she didn't want to move so I left her there
> but then I was worrying about her all night , had about 2 -3 hours sleep .
> ...


Leave Classic FM playing softly in the background - it relaxes many animals.
Also could you get a bottle of Rescue Remedy ( pet version, so no alcohol as preservative). It's available off Amazon but hellishly expensive. A few drops into her drinking water, food will help.
I did both things when I brought my rescue girl home; it helped her settle.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree with everyone saying it's very early days yet. It must have felt very strange last night, new place, new human, but if she slept a little bit that's so positive.
Apart from Bobby,who behaved as though he'd been here all his life, my dogs have taken a few days before they would settle to eat and sleep when they came to us. I think rehoming is under estimated as a stressful experience for dogs but it sounds like you've got off to a great start.
As for food try her with just little titbits for now. All the dogs I've had would sell their souls for tinned sardines so you could try a couple mashed up on a saucer.
You must be feeling tired and overwhelmed too, make today all about getting to know each other and chilling together, if Tessie has a snooze you do too. 
Sending lots of chilling vibes to you both.xx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> I hear your worries but I am with everyone else. I am sure it will get better.
> 
> My Eevee didn't eat for 4 days or slightly more she was young though and was fine. Now I can't stop her from wanting food.
> 
> ...


Thank you @lullabydream the rescue gave me a sheet of things to help her settle , that's what I have been following



Kaily said:


> The pacing might be a habit she acquired in kennels, do you know how long she was there for?
> 
> Time is a great healer, it is very early days. Things will improve I'm sure.


Thank you @Kaily she wasn't there for long , and spent some of her time in foster



Charity said:


> Did you say she was found as a stray Rosie? Perhaps she was a farmer's dog or something so isn't used to being indoors.


Thank you @Charity , Yes she was found as a stray



rona said:


> My goodness you are a worrier.
> 
> Put yourself in her shoes, she doesn't know what's happening, where she is, if she's staying, doesn't know who you are from Adam or even if she can trust you.
> She'll gradually settle, she doesn't sound as if she's doing too badly, and sounds as if you are behaving perfectly. If you push too hard or try and do too much for her it could unsettle her more!
> Have you tried a really tasty treat to see if she's just being picky? A bit of cheeses or chicken maybe?


Thank you @rona , Yes I am a worrier , I hate to see an animal unhappy , and never had a rescue dog before 
She will eat my food and treats , did manage to get her to eat some of her own by hand feeding it to her but not much .



Emlar said:


> What food have you put down for her? Is it the same food that she had at the rescue?
> 
> Maybe try as above, pop some chicken or fish down to just tempt her to eat. Although it will probably just take her time to feel comfortable.
> 
> I know you said it didn't go well, but from your post it sounds like the first night went really well! She settled and slept. That's all you can ask for


Thank you @Emlar Yes It was the food the rescue gave me it is Burns , She hasn't made a sound so far no whimpering , crying or barking ,
she is just pacing all the time in between coming up for cuddles and fuss


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> Oh Rosie! I'm so thrilled for you.
> 
> They say that love will always find a way and it's certainly been true for you and the delightful Tessie!
> 
> God Bless you both.


Thank you @Magyarmum



Boxer123 said:


> I wouldn't worry @Rosie64 Sox is the same the first night of holidays pacing everywhere and can't settle. Obviously this is a bigger change for her. She won't be used to the space after a kennel. It's all different. Can you cook her up a little chicken?


Thank you @Boxer123 I do not have any chicken, but sure I can find something to tempt her with



Jobeth said:


> My oldest dog also takes time to settle when he goes on holiday, even though he's with me. It's the change of location as it's not an issue when we return home. My Yorkie lives in the moment so it makes no difference to her.
> 
> There's something called the rule of 3 although for some it will obviously take longer.


Thank you @Jobeth , that is very helpfull



JoanneF said:


> Remember what @O2.0 says about engagement being a foundation for your relationship, and rewarding every time she offers you any engagement (either with a piece of food or even just a "good girl"). She will learn fast that you are someone who makes good things happen.
> 
> And try not to fret about the food, if she senses you are stressed, she will be wary too.


Thank you @JoanneF , I always make a fuss of her and tell her what a good girl she is when she comes to me , I am trying really hard not to be stressed , but I
hate to see her so unhappy.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Ahh, bless,I know it doesn't feel like it when you've had a sleepless night but it sounds like things are going ok to me.She hasn't forgotten her house training and she's looking to you for comfort.You don't know what her previous experience of life was like,it might not have been particularly positive if she ended up on her own at her age.It takes time to settle in,I wouldn't worry about not eating for a short time,as long as she's drinking.You don't know what feed times have been like for her in the past.Some dogs are nervous to eat initially but she'll get there, especially if she was happy to help herself to one of beautiful Chip's chews.Maybe you could offer her something like that, without making a big thing of it.She'll pick up on it if you're anxious about her eating.
You're doing great and she's a lucky little one.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm sure everything will be OK it just takes time to get used to each other and her new surroundings.


Thank you @Happy Paws2 , That is very reassuring



tyg'smum said:


> She'll need a bit of time to settle - it's all very new to her (and I dare say it's a wee bit scarey, too!) This may help:


Thank you @tyg'smum , that is very helpful , I seem to be expecting too much too soon


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Happy Paws2 , That is very reassuring
> 
> Thank you @tyg'smum , that is very helpful , I seem to be expecting too much too soon


It's easy to do too much too soon - I shudder when I remember the mistakes we made with Lily during her first two days. The good news is that rescue dogs are remarkably resilient - you won't do any lasting harm! Let Tessie set the pace for the first few days.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SbanR said:


> Leave Classic FM playing softly in the background - it relaxes many animals.
> Also could you get a bottle of Rescue Remedy ( pet version, so no alcohol as preservative). It's available off Amazon but hellishly expensive. A few drops into her drinking water, food will help.
> I did both things when I brought my rescue girl home; it helped her settle.


Thank you @SbanR , I will look into getting some , I have some Scull cap & Valerian will that be ok it is for stress and anxiety .
Forgot I had it until you mentioned the Rescue Remedy



SusieRainbow said:


> I agree with everyone saying it's very early days yet. It must have felt very strange last night, new place, new human, but if she slept a little bit that's so positive.
> Apart from Bobby,who behaved as though he'd been here all his life, my dogs have taken a few days before they would settle to eat and sleep when they came to us. I think rehoming is under estimated as a stressful experience for dogs but it sounds like you've got off to a great start.
> As for food try her with just little titbits for now. All the dogs I've had would sell their souls for tinned sardines so you could try a couple mashed up on a saucer.
> You must be feeling tired and overwhelmed too, make today all about getting to know each other and chilling together, if Tessie has a snooze you do too.
> Sending lots of chilling vibes to you both.xx


Thank you @SusieRainbow , I don't have any sardines , all the stuff I had for tempting them to eat I gave my daughter when Chip went 
because I was determined that I could never have another dog lol I will have a look see if I can find anything nice for her .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, bless,I know it doesn't feel like it when you've had a sleepless night but it sounds like things are going ok to me.She hasn't forgotten her house training and she's looking to you for comfort.You don't know what her previous experience of life was like,it might not have been particularly positive if she ended up on her own at her age.It takes time to settle in,I wouldn't worry about not eating for a short time,as long as she's drinking.You don't know what feed times have been like for her in the past.Some dogs are nervous to eat initially but she'll get there, especially if she was happy to help herself to one of beautiful Chip's chews. Maybe you could offer her something like that, without making a big thing of it.She'll pick up on it if you're anxious about her eating.
> You're doing great and she's a lucky little one.


Thank you @Silverpaw , I forgot about her eating Chips Chew it was a big one too , a stuffed cow trachea I think .I don't even know where she found it 
I thought I had given them all to my daughter for her dogs lol , I am trying very hard not to let her see that I am anxious about her


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

tyg'smum said:


> It's easy to do too much too soon - I shudder when I remember the mistakes we made with Lily during her first two days. The good news is that rescue dogs are remarkably resilient - you won't do any lasting harm! Let Tessie set the pace for the first few days.


Thank you @tyg'smum , that's reassuring I just want to make sure she is happy here


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Just caught up. Pleasantly surprised to see you brought Tessie home with you. I hope all goes well and she settles in, it sounds as if she chose you to be her human, what an honour!  What a little sweatheart.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

For a while I looked after a dog my son rescued from Greece. She did have an owner but to a large degree she was a street dog as she was allowed to wander about, she was just fed by the man and sometimes shut up in a shed all day.
She barely moved from the bed I had made for her in the utility room, we had to really encourage her to go outside to toilet, no idea how she never toileted indoors. She wouldn’t eat initially and when she did she wouldn’t eat from a bowl as she hadn’t done that before. In the end I would just put a small amount on her bed beside her and she would eat that then I would put another small pile on there, too big a pile and she wouldn’t eat it. According to my son she’s still like this and doesn’t like eating from a bowl very much.
Eventually she started to explore bits of the house and wanting to be where I was, unfortunately she then stole Isla’s bed which didn’t go down to well. Isla didn’t do a thing just stared at me beseechingly.
It will take time. This was the only time I had a rescued/adopted dog, mine have all been from puppies. I was surprised how long it took for her to do anything other then just stay put.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just caught up. Pleasantly surprised to see you brought Tessie home with you. I hope all goes well and she settles in, it sounds as if she chose you to be her human, what an honour!  What a little sweatheart.


Thank you @DanWalkersmum , she is a sweetheart , very quiet ( at the moment ) very gentle when she takes food or treats from you and loves a cuddle


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Siskin said:


> For a while I looked after a dog my son rescued from Greece. She did have an owner but to a large degree she was a street dog as she was allowed to wander about, she was just fed by the man and sometimes shut up in a shed all day.
> She barely moved from the bed I had made for her in the utility room, we had to really encourage her to go outside to toilet, no idea how she never toileted indoors. She wouldn't eat initially and when she did she wouldn't eat from a bowl as she hadn't done that before. In the end I would just put a small amount on her bed beside her and she would eat that then I would put another small pile on there, too big a pile and she wouldn't eat it. According to my son she's still like this and doesn't like eating from a bowl very much.
> Eventually she started to explore bits of the house and wanting to be where I was, unfortunately she then stole Isla's bed which didn't go down to well. Isla didn't do a thing just stared at me beseechingly.
> It will take time. This was the only time I had a rescued/adopted dog, mine have all been from puppies. I was surprised how long it took for her to do anything other then just stay put.


Thank you @Siskin , that is very reassuring , it would seem I have been expecting too much too soon , never having a rescue before , didn't know what to expect 
and I also have been a bit overwhelmed by it all


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Silverpaw , I forgot about her eating Chips Chew it was a big one too , a stuffed cow trachea I think .I don't even know where she found it
> I thought I had given them all to my daughter for her dogs lol , I am trying very hard not to let her see that I am anxious about her


If she was ok with that and it hasn't upset her tummy, maybe you could get her something similar when you get the chance.I think chewing is supposed to be soothing for dogs, and it would obviously stop the pacing for a time,so might be worth a try.Bless little Chip,it sounds like her left a strategically placed welcome treat for her .
Is the Burns food wet or dry? Heating wet food very slightly in the microwave sometimes helps encourage a nervous dog to eat.I think it releases the aroma and flavor.
Something like scrambled eggs (I use water, not milk, which could upset delicate tums) can be tempting to some dogs.I bet she'll eat you out of house and home once she gets going, although she may have always been a delicate feeder,of course.Make sure you look after yourself, it's easy to let things slip.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> Didn't really go very well at all settled her down on the bed with me , and she was up and down for a while then she seemed to settle down to sleep
> I thought great as I finally started to drop off I heard her get down again .
> I got up to see where she was and she was laying on my dirty duvet cover that was on the floor waiting to go in the machine she didn't want to move so I left her there
> but then I was worrying about her all night , had about 2 -3 hours sleep .
> ...


It takes a little while for a dog to settle , most dogs would be like this on their first night . It is all very strange for her. 
Ive been the same with my pets , worrying and wondering if Ive done the right thing.? its exciting getting a new pet but also stressful. It can take a couple of weeks for you both to settle.

She will find her feet so to speak. Try to relax and not worry .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @rona , Yes I am a worrier , I hate to see an animal unhappy , and never had a rescue dog before
> She will eat my food and treats , did manage to get her to eat some of her own by hand feeding it to her but not much .


Haha, I see she's training you already.

Be aware that a Collie is a very different being from a pug and you will have to have your wits about you not to become the "trained" 

Not that I think you'll mind


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Haha, I see she's training you already.
> 
> Be aware that a Collie is a very different being from a pug and you will have to have your wits about you not to become the "trained"
> 
> Not that I think you'll mind


I remember watching Dog Borstal years ago and one of the trainers laughed and said she wouldn't have BC as she did want a dog more intelligent than herself.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Silverpaw said:


> If she was ok with that and it hasn't upset her tummy, maybe you could get her something similar when you get the chance.I think chewing is supposed to be soothing for dogs, and it would obviously stop the pacing for a time,so might be worth a try.Bless little Chip,it sounds like her left a strategically placed welcome treat for her .
> Is the Burns food wet or dry? Heating wet food very slightly in the microwave sometimes helps encourage a nervous dog to eat.I think it releases the aroma and flavor.
> Something like scrambled eggs (I use water, not milk, which could upset delicate tums) can be tempting to some dogs.I bet she'll eat you out of house and home once she gets going, although she may have always been a delicate feeder,of course.Make sure you look after yourself, it's easy to let things slip.


Thank you @Silverpaw , It is dry food , she has had a poop this morning and so far no ill effects from the chew , I thought that about Chip that he hid it for her lol 
Ooh yes scrambled eggs didn't think of that eggs I have , will give it a try


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> It takes a little while for a dog to settle , most dogs would be like this on their first night . It is all very strange for her.
> Ive been the same with my pets , worrying and wondering if Ive done the right thing.? its exciting getting a new pet but also stressful. It can take a couple of weeks for you both to settle.
> 
> She will find her feet so to speak. Try to relax and not worry .


Thank you @kimthecat , it is a bit stressful I am trying not to show it to her , just want her to be happy


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rona said:


> Haha, I see she's training you already.
> 
> Be aware that a Collie is a very different being from a pug and you will have to have your wits about you not to become the "trained"
> 
> Not that I think you'll mind


I don't mind being the trained one as long as she is happy , Chip had me well trained so it will not be that unusual lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I remember watching Dog Borstal years ago and one of the trainers laughed and said she wouldn't have BC as she did want a dog more intelligent than herself.


Lol It will make a change to have some one with some intelligence back in the home , Chip was more intelligent than me and had me wrapped around his little paw


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

I've only ever had rescues/re-homes, except for the family dogs in my somewhat distant childhood! It's always a bit of a stressful experience, always wanting to make everything ok for them asap but knowing what they really need is time to be able to adjust and find their feet,or little paws.Don't worry if she's quiet at the moment, she'll find her voice!It seems like ages when you're living through it, especially when tired out with no sleep but if you notice the little things,tiny signs that things are progressing,it can be very encouraging when,on a bigger scale,things don't seem to be moving.I sometimes think it's just a matter of getting through these early days.They'll soon get forgotten when Tessie is able to reveal her true self.Like a flower unfolding, well worth the wait.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> Lol It will make a change to have some one with some intelligence back in the home , Chip was more intelligent than me and had me wrapped around his little paw


I agree, Dillon started training us from the minute he walk in our door at 7 1/2 weeks, he knew what to do to get his own way and got it.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Just caught up with the thread, delighted to see you have a new companion! That photo of Tessie curled up beside you is heartwarming. The story of her not wanting to leave your side during your visit to the rescue is so sweet, you were definitely chosen. 

I've got to go find some tissues now, my eyes are leaking! :Shy


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @SbanR , I will look into getting some , I have some Scull cap & Valerian will that be ok it is for stress and anxiety .
> Forgot I had it until you mentioned the Rescue Remedy
> 
> Thank you @SusieRainbow , I don't have any sardines , all the stuff I had for tempting them to eat I gave my daughter when Chip went
> because I was determined that I could never have another dog lol I will have a look see if I can find anything nice for her .


I think skullcap n valerian would be a good alternative to try


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just another thought, she only just meet you she has no idea who are are or where she is, it will take her time to workout that your a friend and she got a new home. Give her time to trust you and to realise your not a threat to her. I'm sure you'll have a wonderful life together.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Congratulations! 
Honestly? I would back off a bit. 
Definitely stop worrying so much. She's taking her cues off you because you're the only other being around, and if she's worried and sees that you're worried too, it's just going to reinforce for her that there is something to worry about.

Stop worrying about making sure she eats, I would not offer her 20 different things trying to get her to eat something, you're just going to create a food anxious dog. She ate 2 chews yesterday, she's not going to starve, and she's not hurting for groceries anyway, a few days of fewer rations won't hurt her in the least. Offer her food - the food you plan on her eating, at the times you plan on her eating, don't make an big deal or fuss. Don't try to cajole her to eat. If she eats it great, if she doesn't put it up until the next meal.

She's going to be unsettled, that's totally normal. Penny slept most of the first day here then she spent the next week spooking at everything. The trash can lid, dishes making noise in the kitchen, the toilet flushing, the washer going, the kids walking up and down the stairs. But she had another dog here and the rest of us who weren't reacting to any of those noises - and more importantly we didn't react to her reacting, just quietly reassured her and went about our business. Eventually she realized that periodically toilets flush and nothing bad happens, noises happen and nothing bad happens. She started to settle.
About 3 months later she found her voice and decided to bark at every noise, so we had to work through that. It's a process.

Enjoy the process, focus on managing your own anxiety so that you don't dump it on her, and enjoy watching her blossom  
Just remember, it's going to take time. Nearly 2 years in with Penny she's _still_ coming in to her own.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Silverpaw said:


> I've only ever had rescues/re-homes, except for the family dogs in my somewhat distant childhood! It's always a bit of a stressful experience, always wanting to make everything ok for them asap but knowing what they really need is time to be able to adjust and find their feet,or little paws.Don'try if she's quiet at the moment, she'll find her voice!It seems like ages when you're living through it, especially when tired out with no sleep but if you notice the little things,tiny signs that things are progressing,it can be very encouraging when,on a bigger scale,things don't seem to be moving.I sometimes think it's just a matter of getting through these early days.They'lln get forgotten when Tessie is able to reveal her true self.Like a flower unfolding, well worth the wait.


Thank you @Silverpaw



Happy Paws2 said:


> I agree, Dillon started training us from the minute he walk in our door at 7 1/2 weeks, he knew what to do to get his own way and got it.


Thank you @Happy Paws2



PawsOnMe said:


> Just caught up with the thread, delighted to see you have a new companion! That photo of Tessie curled up beside you is heartwarming. The story of her not wanting to leave your side during your visit to the rescue is so sweet, you were definitely chosen.
> 
> I've got to go find some tissues now, my eyes are leaking! :Shy


Thank you @PawsOnMe Yes she definitely chose me and she is a cuddle bug


----------



## amplecrumlin (Oct 16, 2017)

I know we have all said the same thing but really, do your best to chill out and let her watch you and learn her new routine at her own pace. 
I have only ever had secondhand dogs, the first two were adolescents and the third was around 3 years old. I met his people once, and took him home there and then. I was very aware that there was no way to explain to him "you haven't been abducted by aliens,". It just took time for him to learn the ropes and accept his new normal.

Now, no-one has asked yet, are you keeping her name? Was it given to her by the rescue, or do they know if she was called it before? And now that you have met her, do you agree with her age?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SbanR said:


> I think skullcap n valerian would be a good alternative to try


Thank you @SbanR



Happy Paws2 said:


> Just another thought, she only just meet you she has no idea who are are or where she is, it will take her time to workout that your a friend and she got a new home. Give her time to trust you and to realise your not a threat to her. I'm sure you'll have a wonderful life together.


Thank you @Happy Paws2


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> I am a bit out of my depth I don't know what to do for her ,


Follow her lead. Sounds like she chose her own bed. That's okay.Not all dogs like to sleep with their people. Slow and easy does it, it takes time to get to know each other. XXXX

Edit..I didn't realize there were already three pages saying the same thing. Well you know my heart's in the right place. All of them are. XXX


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you  I am trying not to show it to her , just want her to be happy




[COLOR=#000000]Are you sure you are not trying too hard and worrying too much? Getting yourself stressed will transmit possibly to her. I don't know what the set-up was before she came to you? Maybe she was not used to constant human interaction except for mealtimes/walks/visits from prospective adopters. Maybe if you tried not to focus on her too much - let her come to you in her own time and gradually build up the attention you give her when she is ready for it? The photo of the two of you together is really lovely. XX[/COLOR]


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> Congratulations!
> Honestly? I would back off a bit.
> Definitely stop worrying so much. She's taking her cues off you because you're the only other being around, and if she's worried and sees that you're worried too, it's just going to reinforce for her that there is something to worry about.
> 
> ...


Thank you @O2.0 , I am trying not to worry so much so she doesn't pick up on it , and letting her wander and do her own thing 
and fussing her and telling her she is a good girl when she comes to me .
I am afraid I already gave her some scrambled egg with some of her own food mixed in , she ate the egg and left her own then 5 mins later went back and ate some of her own 
but I won't do that again , because she will obviously eat her own when their is nothing else on offer lol 
She doesn't seem bothered by noises ( at the moment ) she is not at all jumpy


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

amplecrumlin said:


> I know we have all said the same thing but really, do your best to chill out and let her watch you and learn her new routine at her own pace.
> I have only ever had secondhand dogs, the first two were adolescents and the third was around 3 years old. I met his people once, and took him home there and then. I was very aware that there was no way to explain to him "you haven't been abducted by aliens,". It just took time for him to learn the ropes and accept his new normal.
> 
> Now, no-one has asked yet, are you keeping her name? Was it given to her by the rescue, or do they know if she was called it before? And now that you have met her, do you agree with her age?


Thank you @amplecrumlin , I am trying not to stress and worry , I am not sure on keeping the name or not I don't like it much 
but think she is a bit old now to go changing her name 
although she doesn't answer to it ( at the moment ) . It is what was on her chip when she arrived at the rescue so was her age , apart from a little bit of stiffness on her back legs she doesn't look 
her age .


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Lovely that you have Tess. One stray who landed on her feet.

Without pushing her, does she know any commands? 

I’m just thinking that maybe giving her a little bit of direction ( maybe a go lie down/bed command) might be helpful.

I get that she’s pacing because she’s not happy ( and that’s nobody’s fault, she’s had a tough time and a lot of upheaval) but it may also be because she doesn’t know how to behave under these new circumstances, or what to do to please her new person. 

Maybe a little bit of kind guidance will help her.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

lorilu said:


> Follow her lead. Sounds like she chose her own bed. That's okay.Not all dogs like to sleep with their people. Slow and easy does it, it takes time to get to know each other. XXXX


Thank you @lorilu



Calvine said:


> Are you sure you are not trying too hard and worrying too much? Getting yourself stressed will transmit possibly to her. I don't know what the set-up was before she came to you? Maybe she was not used to constant human interaction except for mealtimes/walks/visits from prospective adopters. Maybe if you tried not to focus on her too much - let her come to you in her own time and gradually build up the attention you give her when she is ready for it? The photo of the two of you together is really lovely. XX


Thank you @Calvine I am trying not to stress and worry to much and am letting her do her own thing and come to me when she wants to , just want her to be happy here


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Calvine I am trying not to stress and worry to much and am letting her do her own thing and come to me when she wants to , just want her to be happy here


She will be, @Rosie64, don't worry about that!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Rosie64 said:


> She doesn't seem bothered by noises ( at the moment ) she is not at all jumpy


I didn't mean that she was jumpy at all, sorry I wasn't clear. 
I was just sharing my own recent example of a dog settling in, for Penny it was noise, for your girl it's more general anxiety and pacing, but the treatment is the same. Quiet reassurance, don't make a big deal or fuss, and keep your own emotions in check.

We really underestimate how much dogs pick up from us. They can hear our breathing patterns, they can smell blood sugar levels in our sweat. 
I learned a long time ago to sing my way through stressful moments with animals - and when I say sing, I really mean sing, I'm a terrible singer, can't carry a tune in a bucket, but it gets me out of my brain and changes your breathing pattern.

When she starts pacing and you feel your chest tighten with worry, sing her a little silly song about Tess is pacing I wonder what she wants look at you pacing little Tess I hope you settle soon. Make it silly and laugh at yourself.

And yes, @Linda Weasel suggestion to *gently* see if she has any commands is a great one. But get your emotions right first


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Linda Weasel said:


> Lovely that you have Tess. One stray who landed on her feet.
> 
> Without pushing her, does she know any commands?
> 
> ...


Thank you @Linda Weasel , she doesn't seem to know any commands at the moment not even sit , so when she comes to me and I give her a treat I am asking for a sit first 
before I give it to her by holding it above her nose so her bum has to go down for her to get it .
Don't know if this is the right thing to do but she seems to be getting it already


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> I didn't mean that she was jumpy at all, sorry I wasn't clear.
> I was just sharing my own recent example of a dog settling in, for Penny it was noise, for your girl it's more general anxiety and pacing, but the treatment is the same. Quiet reassurance, don't make a big deal or fuss, and keep your own emotions in check.
> 
> We really underestimate how much dogs pick up from us. They can hear our breathing patterns, they can smell blood sugar levels in our sweat.
> ...


Thank you @O2.0 , No you were perfectly clear , I only mentioned it because I am surprised that she is not at all jumpy .
If I start singing to her she will definitely run away , I sound like a cat with it's tail on fire , but I will try it , if she runs away I will blame you lol


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Linda Weasel , she doesn't seem to know any commands at the moment not even sit , so when she comes to me and I give her a treat I am asking for a sit first
> before I give it to her by holding it above her nose so her bum has to go down for her to get it .
> Don't know if this is the right thing to do but she seems to be getting it already


Given her age and not knowing her history whatever commands you use are the right ones. Many collie bitches are sensitive souls anyway so just give her time.
My daughter has rescued many collies and collie crossbreeds over the years and they've all settled eventually. Some have taken longer than others. ROSIE YOU ARE DOING BRILLIANTLY....!!
I had Holly as an 11-12 week old puppy and it took ages before she trusted me - don't be so worried. xxx


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @O2.0 , I am trying not to worry so much so she doesn't pick up on it , and letting her wander and do her own thing
> and fussing her and telling her she is a good girl when she comes to me .
> I am afraid I already gave her some scrambled egg with some of her own food mixed in , she ate the egg and left her own then 5 mins later went back and ate some of her own
> but I won't do that again , because she will obviously eat her own when their is nothing else on offer lol
> She doesn't seem bothered by noises ( at the moment ) she is not at all jumpy


It's obviously a matter of personal choice but I can't really see the harm in giving her a bit of something like scrambled egg, unless she is only going to have her own dry food for ever, which might become a bit boring.Especially as it was on her food,not hand fed or from your plate.I know we all have different ideas and I certainly wouldn't advocate over indulging her in sweet stuff like cakes and things.I guess it depends on how strict you want to be with her feeding on an ongoing basis.Bless her, she's an old girl who sounds like she'd appreciate a bit of nurturing.She needs time to come round a bit and you being as relaxed as you can around her will really help but I wouldn't fall into the trap of not following your own instincts.They served you well with little Chip.


----------



## amplecrumlin (Oct 16, 2017)

Ré her name, if you don't much like it, I think you should change it. Her name doesn't mean "this is who you are", it means "when you hear this sound, something nice is going to happen". It won't take her long to get it, once you have established what she reliably likes.

I didn't like Beetle's previous name and he didn't respond to it anyhow, so it had probably been poisoned for him. (It would have been different if he had lit up and loved hearing it said.) Now he has a name that brings us both joy.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Given her age and not knowing her history whatever commands you use are the right ones. Many collie bitches are sensitive souls anyway so just give her time.
> My daughter has rescued many collies and collie crossbreeds over the years and they've all settled eventually. Some have taken longer than others. ROSIE YOU ARE DOING BRILLIANTLY....!!
> I had Holly as an 11-12 week old puppy and it took ages before she trusted me - don't be so worried. xxx


Thank you @Twiggy that is reassuring


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Silverpaw said:


> It's obviously a matter of personal choice but I can't really see the harm in giving her a bit of something like scrambled egg, unless she is only going to have her own dry food for ever, which might become a bit boring.Especially as it was on her food,not hand fed or from your plate.I know we all have different ideas and I certainly wouldn't advocate over indulging her in sweet stuff like cakes and things.I guess it depends on how strict you want to be with her feeding on an ongoing basis.Bless her, she's an old girl who sounds like she'd appreciate a bit of nurturing.She needs time to come round a bit and you being as relaxed as you can around her will really help but I wouldn't fall into the trap of not following your own instincts.They served you well with little Chip.


Thank you @Silverpaw , No she won't be having just her own food and she needs to put on a little weight , you can feel every bone on her through her coat . 
But I don't want her to start off thinking she will get goodies ALL the time .
Got to admit I do feel a lot happier now she has eaten something


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

amplecrumlin said:


> Ré her name, if you don't much like it, I think you should change it. Her name doesn't mean "this is who you are", it means "when you hear this sound, something nice is going to happen". It won't take her long to get it, once you have established what she reliably likes.
> 
> I didn't like Beetle's previous name and he didn't respond to it anyhow, so it had probably been poisoned for him. (It would have been different if he had lit up and loved hearing it said.) Now he has a name that brings us both joy.


Trouble is I don't know what to name her never had a bitch before always had dogs and have NO idea what to call her


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

The message about finding out if she knows any commands is a great one when she's ready.
Tango was rolling around on the floor on her back, I just said 'roll over', as I wanted to put her harness on and she did a beautiful roll! Of course we had to check that it wasn't a fluke but no, she did rollovers off to a T! obviously part of her repetoire!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Kaily she wasn't there for long , and *spent some of her time in foster *
> 
> Thank you @Charity , *Yes she was found as a stray*


I know we've all said give her time, and I stand by that, but just wanted to pick up on these.

1) She's been in a home before and in her mind, she was turfed out of it and into rescue. She doesn't know that she's found her retirement home.
2) It seems she's gone from straying, to foster care, to rescue, to yours in relatively quick succession, and she's an old lady. From her perspective, things must have happened so fast her head's still spinning.

But, she's slept and she's starting to eat, so her stress levels are starting to subside.

If you don't want to sing, then go back to what some of us advised at the beginning of the thread - breathe. Just because she's pacing, or stressing out, or looking worried or unsure, doesn't mean you have to escalate with her. When she's in that state, ignore her and do something else. If she comes to you, tell her Good Girl, or whatever, but don't escalate to the point of stressing about her or worrying about her.



Rosie64 said:


> Trouble is I don't know what to name her never had a bitch before always had dogs and have NO idea what to call her


That, too, will come with time.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Silverpaw , No she won't be having just her own food and she needs to put on a little weight , you can feel every bone on her through her coat .
> But I don't want her to start off thinking she will get goodies ALL the time .
> Got to admit I do feel a lot happier now she has eaten something


Ahh, bless,I don't think a bit of a tasty topper on her food will do that.Hand fed cakes and goodies might but I don't think you'd be doing that.Not eating for a day or two wouldn't do any real harm but it's good good to hear that she feels able to eat.I'd certainly see it as a positive move forward.In my experience,most 'new' rescues don't spend their time planning to 'take over'.It's just a transition period to moving forward to a better life and all that has to offer.She's landed on her beautiful paws with you, she's going to live her best life as a pet dog and companion.Her future certainly looks rosy .It starts right now, you'll see her relax a bit at a time until she's well and truly at home.A couple of Chip's favourite chews might be just the job to settle her down for a good chew and let you have a few minutes to yourself.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Re food

You could always try some wet dog food, just put a small amount in as little as a teaspoon full onto the kibble and then some warm water and stif it altogether so that it makes a nice gravy covering all the kibble. I did this with Isla when she went through a very short phase of being iffy about her food when she was about 9 months. She thought the whole thing absolutely marvellous and would watch me preparing it with ill concealed glee.

Just my feelings, but I think I would prefer Jess/Jessie rather then Tessie, but that’s just me. If you think about it, an unchipped stray brought in would end up having its name changed and manage perfectly well, so it wouldn’t matter too much if you changed it I wouldn’t have thought.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So @Rosie64, do you think that having her around to cuddle and concentrate on, is helping you at all?

I do hope it's working both ways


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @O2.0 ,
> 
> I am afraid I already gave her some scrambled egg with some of her own food mixed in , she ate the egg and left her own then 5 mins later went back and ate some of her own
> but I won't do that again , because she will obviously eat her own when their is nothing else on offer lol


I ways added something to Dillon's food not much but just something to give it more flavour, normally a little cooked meat or fish or sometimes little of a Cesar Small Dog tray, one tray did for 3 meals.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @amplecrumlin , I am trying not to stress and worry , I am not sure on keeping the name or not I don't like it much
> but think she is a bit old now to go changing her name
> although she doesn't answer to it ( at the moment ) . It is what was on her chip when she arrived at the rescue so was her age , apart from a little bit of stiffness on her back legs she doesn't look
> her age .


i like the name Tess . perhaps keep it for a little while until she settles but its easy to change . I usually keep the name of my pets but I changed Libby's name from Evje as it was similar to my sisters name . Just say the name and give treats. My dogs respond to their names and other words like sausages  Thats my collective name for them when I want to recall them though I feel a bit silly shouting it out at the park.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I ways added something to Dillon's food not much but just something to give it more flavour, normally a little cooked meat or fish or sometimes little of a Cesar Small Dog tray, one tray did for 3 meals.


I do with Loki if he doesn't eat it's drama so I do make a bit of effort with his meals. It's no hardship I'm sure he'd do the same for me


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> The message about finding out if she knows any commands is a great one when she's ready.
> Tango was rolling around on the floor on her back, I just said 'roll over', as I wanted to put her harness on and she did a beautiful roll! Of course we had to check that it wasn't a fluke but no, she did rollovers off to a T! obviously part of her repetoire!


Thank you @SusieRainbow 
She doesn't seem to know any commands at all not even sit , unless she is just too nervous at the moment



LinznMilly said:


> know we've all said give her time, and I stand by that, but just wanted to pick up on these.
> 
> 1) She's been in a home before and in her mind, she was turfed out of it and into rescue. She doesn't know that she's found her retirement home.
> 2) It seems she's gone from straying, to foster care, to rescue, to yours in relatively quick succession, and she's an old lady. From her perspective, things must have happened so fast her head's still spinning.
> ...


Thank you @LinznMilly 
I don't mind singing when I am here on my own , BUT I don't know what Tessie will make of it lol



Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, bless,I don't think a bit of a tasty topper on her food will do that.Hand fed cakes and goodies might but I don't think you'd be doing that.Not eating for a day or two wouldn't do any real harm but it's good good to hear that she feels able to eat.I'd certainly see it as a positive move forward.In my experience,most 'new' rescues don't spend their time planning to 'take over'.It's just a transition period to moving forward to a better life and all that has to offer.She'sded on her beautiful paws with you, she's going to live her best life as a pet dog and companion.Her future certainly looks rosy .It starts right now, you'll see her relax a bit at a time until she's well and truly at home.A couple of Chip's favourite chews might be just the job to settle her down for a good chew and let you have a few minutes to yourself.


Thank you @Silverpaw , I am already noticing a difference , she was actually wagging her tail earlier , when I was praising her , it was still down but wagging 
It's the first time since coming home that she has done that


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Re food
> 
> You could always try some wet dog food, just put a small amount in as little as a teaspoon full onto the kibble and then some warm water and stif it altogether so that it makes a nice gravy covering all the kibble. I did this with Isla when she went through a very short phase of being iffy about her food when she was about 9 months. She thought the whole thing absolutely marvellous and would watch me preparing it with ill concealed glee.
> Just my feelings, but I think I would prefer Jess/Jessie rather then Tessie, but that's just me. If you think about it, an unchipped stray brought in would end up having its name changed and manage perfectly well, so it wouldn't matter too much if you changed it I wouldn't have thought.


Thank you @Siskin , I was thinking of changing her to a wet food once she has settled in properly so that would start the change over 
and I prefer Jess/Jessie to Tess/Tessie



rona said:


> So @Rosie64, do you think that having her around to cuddle and concentrate on, is helping you at all?
> 
> I do hope it's working both ways


Yes I do @rona , the place doesn't seem so empty , obviously it's not , but I think you know what I mean , I still miss Chip and still cry for him ( think I always will )
but having another little soul to care for is a big help towards healing the hole and the pain in my heart.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I ways added something to Dillon's food not much but just something to give it more flavour, normally a little cooked meat or fish or sometimes little of a Cesar Small Dog tray, one tray did for 3 meals.


Thank you @Happy Paws2



kimthecat said:


> i like the name Tess . perhaps keep it for a little while until she settles but its easy to change . I usually keep the name of my pets but I changed Libby's name from Evje as it was similar to my sisters name . Just say the name and give treats. My dogs respond to their names and other words like sausages  Thats my collective name for them when I want to recall them though I feel a bit silly shouting it out at the park.


Thank you @kimthecat , I don't know yet if I will change it or not , never know it may grow on me lol



Boxer123 said:


> I do with Loki if he doesn't eat it's drama so I do make a bit of effort with his meals. It's no hardship I'm sure he'd do the same for me


Thank you @Boxer123


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well it has been 24 hours now since I brought her home and from what everyone has said it would seem 
she is not doing too badly .
She is not pacing as much , she has started wagging her tail when I praise her or talk to her , it is still down but she is wagging it 
She has eaten twice now , not a lot but she has eaten, and she is drinking fine 
she comes to me for cuddles and reassurance 
She is peeing and pooping fine and she is bloomin lovely 

She doesn't seem to like me coughing , if she is having a cuddle or just lying next to me and I start coughing , she will get down and go up on the other sofa 
or out of the room until I stop .
As I was a smoker for 60+ years I do tend to get dry throats and cough a fair bit , am hoping she will get used to it in time


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Great update and I am sure she will get used to the coughing


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> She doesn't seem to like me coughing , if she is having a cuddle or just lying next to me and I start coughing , she will get down and go up on the other sofa
> or out of the room until I stop .


Tango hated me coughing, she would do just the same! Like you, as an ex-smoker I do cough a bit.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Great update and I am sure she will get used to the coughing


Thank you @lullabydream



SusieRainbow said:


> Tango hated me coughing, she would do just the same! Like you, as an ex-smoker I do cough a bit.


 Thankyou @SusieRainbow glad it is not just her that is like it


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

Awww bless her, Ozzy still looks at me as if I just breathed fire when I sneeze  sounds to me she's doing great x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Well it has been 24 hours now since I brought her home and from what everyone has said it would seem
> she is not doing too badly .
> She is not pacing as much , she has started wagging her tail when I praise her or talk to her , it is still down but she is wagging it
> She has eaten twice now , not a lot but she has eaten, and she is drinking fine
> ...





SusieRainbow said:


> Tango hated me coughing, she would do just the same! Like you, as an ex-smoker I do cough a bit.


Bungo doesn't like me coughing either, hopefully she will get better in time.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge congratulations Rosie and Tessie. I’m oh so pleased for you both. 
I hope you have lots of wonderful times together.
Im sure you’re going to be the best of friends.

Ditto all the good advice. You can do it Rosie.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Presumably if she was a stray, this was the name given to her by the rescue? If so, she won't be that familiar with it so changing shouldn't be too much of an issue. Something just popped into my head - Mollie the Collie .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It sounds like she’s starting to settle 

Baby steps ….


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

As others have said, don't worry about giving her a little something mixed in with her normal food as a topper: my two have kibble, topped with tinned dogfood, or a little chicken (if that's what we're having), or sardines (good for coats), or scrambled egg - all of these are recommended by the Greyhound Trust as toppers to give them variety in their diet.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so pleased for you Both, it sound like she started to get used you and her new home, I'm sure you'll both be very happy together.

Dillon didn't us sneezing, he used get upset and if we coughed he barked very loudly at us.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Rosie64 said:


> Well it has been 24 hours now since I brought her home and from what everyone has said it would seem
> she is not doing too badly .
> She is not pacing as much , she has started wagging her tail when I praise her or talk to her , it is still down but she is wagging it
> She has eaten twice now , not a lot but she has eaten, and she is drinking fine
> ...


Sounds very promising, bless her wagging her little tail.I'm no expert but I predict the she'll be at risk of wagging her tail off before long .
Maci gets upset by coughing, especially since his hearing isn't as good as it was.If I've had a bit of a sniffle,I keep some lockets or something like that by side of bed,so I don't upset him (can't risk him wanting to jump off because of his mobility issues :Banghead).My partner has had a bit of a cold,if he coughs I announce that 'this is a designated no cough zone', it's not good being a person in our house!.He has to stop or leave the room :Hilarious.
Well done, I hope you and little Tess (?) have as good a night as possible.You're doing great.
Re her name, I like Tess but I'm not a very good judge,the last time I named a dog was around 45 years ago.That was for a little stray who I found starving at a local beauty spot.All dogs since have come with names, which we've kept.Never had a name I couldn't call at the park :Smuggrin,or might have had to change it.
PS called the little dog mentioned Digby.He survived somehow and was such a character.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Well it has been 24 hours now since I brought her home and from what everyone has said it would seem
> she is not doing too badly .
> She is not pacing as much , she has started wagging her tail when I praise her or talk to her , it is still down but she is wagging it
> She has eaten twice now , not a lot but she has eaten, and she is drinking fine
> ...


She's going to have those paws of her under the table in no time at all. 

Thanks for a lovely update. You're both doing great.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

She sounds like she's settling in just fine. I've not got any extra advice or words of wisdom, but just take your time and build your bond.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Just catching up!! Awww Tess looks lovely! I’m sure you could change her name if you wanted to. 

you’ve had tons of good advice so I won’t repeat it! Just take your time and she will settle in her own time  try not to worry too much


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

Charity said:


> Presumably if she was a stray, this was the name given to her by the rescue? If so, she won't be that familiar with it so changing shouldn't be too much of an issue. Something just popped into my head - Mollie the Collie .


In our puppy class we've had Colin the collie, he was absolutely adorable! He loved everyone, as soon as you approached him he'd turn over for belly rubs and pee in excitement.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Tess is a perfect collie name. I had a lovely white collie with a black and white head called Tess


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> I know we've all said give her time, and I stand by that, but just wanted to pick up on these.
> 
> 1) She's been in a home before and in her mind, she was turfed out of it and into rescue. She doesn't know that she's found her retirement home.
> 2) It seems she's gone from straying, to foster care, to rescue, to yours in relatively quick succession, and she's an old lady. From her perspective, things must have happened so fast her head's still spinning.
> ...


All of he above.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hopefully you and Tessie/Tess ?? are having a lie in this morning and had a good night’s sleep


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope you had a better night and that she was more settled so you Both had some sleep.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Rosie64 said:


> Well it has been 24 hours now since I brought her home and from what everyone has said it would seem
> she is not doing too badly .
> She is not pacing as much , she has started wagging her tail when I praise her or talk to her , it is still down but she is wagging it
> She has eaten twice now , not a lot but she has eaten, and she is drinking fine
> ...


*She doesn't seem to like me coughing. *That's a typical collie foible Rosie. My youngest leaves the room sharpish if we, or the other dogs, cough or sneeze. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mum2Ozzy said:


> Awww bless her, Ozzy still looks at me as if I just breathed fire when I sneeze  sounds to me she's doing great x





ForestWomble said:


> Bungo doesn't like me coughing either, hopefully she will get better in time.





Mum2Heidi said:


> Huge congratulations Rosie and Tessie. I'm oh so pleased for you both.
> I hope you have lots of wonderful times together.
> Im sure you're going to be the best of friends.
> 
> Ditto all the good advice. You can do it Rosie.


Thank you ALL for your kind comments and reassurance


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Hope you had a better night and that she was more settled so you Both had some sleep.


Thank you @Happy Paws2 Yes we did she settled on her bed to start with but she was on the sofa when I got up .



Twiggy said:


> *She doesn't seem to like me coughing. *That's a typical collie foible Rosie. My youngest leaves the room sharpish if we, or the other dogs, cough or sneeze. Nothing to worry about.


Thank you for the reassurance @Twiggy



Charity said:


> Presumably if she was a stray, this was the name given to her by the rescue? If so, she won't be that familiar with it so changing shouldn't be too much of an issue. Something just popped into my head - Mollie the Collie .


It was the name she was registered with on her chip evidently @Charity , I am seriously thinking of calling her Shadow , because she shadows me every where I go



Lurcherlad said:


> It sounds like she's starting to settle
> 
> Baby steps ….


Thank you @Lurcherlad



tyg'smum said:


> As others have said, don't worry about giving her a little something mixed in with her normal food as a topper: my two have kibble, topped with tinned dogfood, or a little chicken (if that's what we're having), or sardines (good for coats), or scrambled egg - all of these are recommended by the Greyhound Trust as toppers to give them variety in their diet.


Thank you @tyg'smum for the reassurance


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm so pleased for you Both, it sound like she started to get used you and her new home, I'm sure you'll both be very happy together.
> 
> Dillon didn't us sneezing, he used get upset and if we coughed he barked very loudly at us.


Thank you @Happy Paws2 It is reassuring that she is not the only one like it



Silverpaw said:


> Sounds very promising, bless her wagging her little tail.I'm no expert but I predict the she'll be at risk of wagging her tail off before long .
> Maci gets upset by coughing, especially since his hearing isn't as good as it was.If I've had a bit of a sniffle,I keep some lockets or something like that by side of bed,so I don't upset him (can't risk him wanting to jump off because of his mobility issues :Banghead).My partner has had a bit of a cold,if he coughs I announce that 'this is a designated no cough zone', it's not good being a person in our house!.He has to stop or leave the room :Hilarious.
> Well done, I hope you and little Tess (?) have as good a night as possible.You'reng great.
> Re her name, I like Tess but I'm not a very good judge,the last time I named a dog was around 45 years ago.That was for a little stray who I found starving at a local beauty spot.All dogs since have come with names, which we've kept.Never had a name I couldn't call at the park :Smuggrin,or might have had to change it.
> PS called the little dog mentioned Digby.He survived somehow and was such a character.


Thank you @Silverpaw , glad to hear she is not the only one that doesn't like coughing , and am thinking of calling her Shadow as she is my shadow lol



LinznMilly said:


> She's going to have those paws of her under the table in no time at all.
> 
> Thanks for a lovely update. You're both doing great.


Thank you @LinznMilly , for the reassurance



Sarah H said:


> She sounds like she's settling in just fine. I've not got any extra advice or words of wisdom, but just take your time and build your bond.


Thank you @Sarah H


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> Just catching up!! Awww Tess looks lovely! I'm sure you could change her name if you wanted to.
> 
> you've had tons of good advice so I won't repeat it! Just take your time and she will settle in her own time  try not to worry too much


Thank you @Teddy-dog , for your kind words of reassurance



Mum2Ozzy said:


> In our puppy class we've had Colin the collie, he was absolutely adorable! He loved everyone, as soon as you approached him he'd turn over for belly rubs and pee in excitement.


Thank you @Mum2Ozzy , I am thinking of calling her Shadow because she is my shadow



Blitz said:


> Tess is a perfect collie name. I had a lovely white collie with a black and white head called Tess


Thank you @Blitz , There is nothing wrong with the name Tess but it doesn't seem to fit her , thinking of calling her Shadow because she is my little Shadow



lorilu said:


> All of he above.


Thank you @lorilu


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Hopefully you and Tessie/Tess ?? are having a lie in this morning and had a good night's sleep


Thank you @Lurcherlad , Yes we had a better night last night , she settled on her bed at first , don't know at what time but she moved herself to the sofa where she was
when I got up .

hope I have not duplicated any of my responses or missed any one out sorry if I have it was not intentional .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

She is not pacing at all today but she seems a bit distant , she still comes for a fuss but is not sitting next to me as she has been she has taken to sitting on the other sofa 
I am not worried about it , she is still feeling her feet , but she has gone from being a cuddle monster to just a fuss now and again .
She ate all her breakfast with no problem and has been out for a wander round the garden , she heard some birds in the tree and stood for a min or 2 just looking up and listening 
cocking her head from side to side , then came racing in through the door for a fuss , don't know if it freaked her out a bit or she was just having a happy moment 
but she went back out after.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Having her own space is good. 

She's definitely coming out of her shell quickly.

If you are thinking of changing her name to Shadow, that could help increase your relationship. If she hears her new name, and her ears twitch look at you, that kind of thing reward her. Little tit bits and even the good girl which you say would really help. Just from observation she tends to respond to good girl.

Eventually once her name means happy things, she will once again come to you to snuggle if asked. I cannot see that trait leaving her. She's probably using cuddles as a reassurance, self soothing. Soon with work she will want cuddles for enjoyment


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sounds as if she getting used to her new surroundings and getting more confident with herself.

Nice to hear she eat her breakfast and is happy going in and out of the garden.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Glad you had a better night.It sounds like she's feeling more confident,not pacing, having her own space and eating.I wouldn't expect her basic fussy and friendly nature to change but it's good if she doesn't feel the need to be clingy.The name Shadow sounds like it suits her, she'll soon get used to hearing it.It really does sound like you've got off to a great start, with lots of positives to build on.Well done.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> I am seriously thinking of calling her Shadow , because she shadows me every where I go


Oh Yes, Shadow is a beautiful name  I had a hamster called Shadow once.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Shadow's a lovely name. My Border Collie cross was called Tarn.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Love the name Shadow @Rosie64


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Having her own space is good.
> 
> She's definitely coming out of her shell quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you @lullabydream , I am feeling more relaxed about her now , thanks to all the reassurance from the members on here 
and I think it is definitely going to be Shadow



Happy Paws2 said:


> Sounds as if she getting used to her new surroundings and getting more confident with herself.
> 
> Nice to hear she eat her breakfast and is happy going in and out of the garden.


Thank you @Happy Paws2



Silverpaw said:


> Glad you had a better night.It sounds like she's feeling more confident,not pacing, having her own space and eating.I wouldn't expect her basic fussy and friendly nature to change but it's good if she doesn't feel the need to be clingy.The name Shadow sounds like it suits her, she'll soon get used to hearing it.It really does sound like you've got off to a great start, with lots of positives to build on.Well done.


Thank you @Silverpaw ,



ForestWomble said:


> Oh Yes, Shadow is a beautiful name  I had a hamster called Shadow once.


Thank you @ForestWomble , I am pretty sure that is what it is going to be



Magyarmum said:


> Shadow's a lovely name. My Border Collie cross was called Tarn.


Thank you @Magyarmum , I like the name Tarn , it is different



picaresque said:


> Love the name Shadow @Rosie64


Thank you @picaresque , pretty sure that is what it is going to be .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have been sat out in the garden with her for a while today while my SIL cut the grass , she was not at all phased by the noisy mower and strimmer 
she just totally ignored it .
When he finished cutting the grass Shadow went up and started rolling on her back in the grass unfortunately I wasn't quick enough to get a picture of her doing it .
She is going to be good at the vets , she will let you look at her teeth play with her feet and check her ears and lift her tail with no problem 
just sits and lets you do it , will also sit and be brushed .
Don't know if any of that will change when she is fully settled but I don't think it will


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds as if all is going really well. I love the name Shadow.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just popping on to see how things were going & seems to be going good, love the choice of name


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My favourite book as a child was 'Shadow the Sheepdog' , my dad loved it too. We had 2 working sheepdogs and bred them, 6 beautiful chunky puppies born one Easter Sunday.Of course we had to name one Shadow! It is a lovely name for your girl, it sounds as though she's settling really well.
Do you mind me asking, has she been spayed? I only ask because we were told by the rescue that Tango had been spayed , it turned out that she hadn't. so might be worth checking.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Charity said:


> Sounds as if all is going really well. I love the name Shadow.


Thank you @Charity



simplysardonic said:


> Just popping on to see how things were going & seems to be going good, love the choice of name


Thank you @simplysardonic



SusieRainbow said:


> My favourite book as a child was 'Shadow the Sheepdog' , my dad loved it too. We had 2 working sheepdogs and bred them, 6 beautiful chunky puppies born one Easter Sunday.Of course we had to name one Shadow! It is a lovely name for your girl, it sounds as though she's settling really well.
> Do you mind me asking, has she been spayed? I only ask because we were told by the rescue that Tango had been spayed , it turned out that she hadn't. so might be worth checking.


Thank you @SusieRainbow 
They said she had , am going to make an appointment for the vets for next week , just for them to check her over , will they be able to tell ?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Charity
> 
> Thank you @simplysardonic
> 
> ...


They will look and feel for a scar on her tummy, maybe scan her. Tango did have a scar but it turned out she'd had a C-section for her last litter.


----------



## amplecrumlin (Oct 16, 2017)

Your observation that she doesn't like coughing, reminds me of a funny story that someone told me once when we were both queuing for something. 

He said that he had a German Shepherd at home, who passed very smelly "silent but deadly" f*rts. He said that the family would be sitting together, someone would sniff and look at the dog, the dog didn't like being stared at, and would get up and leave the room.

All quite harmless and funny, but it reached the point where if anyone had a cold, and sniffed innocently, without looking at the dog, he'd still get up and leave.

Great news that Shadow is settling with you and has a new name for the next phase of her life. X


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

My old boy always looks mortally offended when I sneeze. I had a bad cough once though and was doubled over with it quite often, he’d always come and check on me, bless him.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I love her new name Shadow sounds lovely, looks as if she enjoyed her day in the garden.


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I love her new name Shadow sounds lovely, looks as if she enjoyed her day in the garden.
> 
> A vet should be able to tell if she's ben spayed.


One could hope! Few months ago my friend was fostering a cat, female. It was checked by the vet, wormed, treated for fleas, vaccinated and booked for spay. On day of the operation it got as far as cat being put under GA, shaved and cut open and only then vet realised cat is male and neutered!
Rosie I apologise for off topic post.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mum2Ozzy said:


> One could hope! Few months ago my friend was fostering a cat, female. It was checked by the vet, wormed, treated for fleas, vaccinated and booked for spay. On day of the operation it got as far as cat being put under GA, shaved and cut open and only then vet realised cat is male and neutered!
> Rosie I apologise for off topic post.


Also on this topic,it's not that easy to tell if a bitch has been spayed without opening her up but obviously should be recorded in her history. I really think they should be tattooed alongside the incision as routine during the surgery as I believe they are in the USA.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> They will look and feel for a scar on her tummy, maybe scan her. Tango did have a scar but it turned out she'd had a C-section for her last litter.


Thank you @SusieRainbow , I have had a look myself and I think she has a scar in the right place , I think she has had pups at some time 
but a long time ago because her nipples are longer than usual .
I have emailed them at the rescue to double check and will still ask the vet to check.



amplecrumlin said:


> Your observation that she doesn't like coughing, reminds me of a funny story that someone told me once when we were both queuing for something.
> He said that he had a German Shepherd at home, who passed very smelly "silent but deadly" f*rts. He said that the family would be sitting together, someone would sniff and look at the dog, the dog didn't like being stared at, and would get up and leave the room.
> All quite harmless and funny, but it reached the point where if anyone had a cold, and sniffed innocently, without looking at the dog, he'd still get up and leave.
> Great news that Shadow is settling with you and has a new name for the next phase of her life. X


Thank you @amplecrumlin , surprising how they pick up on these things isn't it 



picaresque said:


> My old boy always looks mortally offended when I sneeze. I had a bad cough once though and was doubled over with it quite often, he'd always come and check on me, bless him.


Aaah @picaresque where else would you get that sort of devotion except off of a dog



Happy Paws2 said:


> I love her new name Shadow sounds lovely, looks as if she enjoyed her day in the garden.


Thank you @Happy Paws2



Mum2Ozzy said:


> One could hope! Few months ago my friend was fostering a cat, female. It was checked by the vet, wormed, treated for fleas, vaccinated and booked for spay. On day of the operation it got as far as cat being put under GA, shaved and cut open and only then vet realised cat is male and neutered!
> Rosie I apologise for off topic post.


Thank you @Mum2Ozzy , that's ok It's not really off topic



SusieRainbow said:


> Also on this topic,it's not that easy to tell if a bitch has been spayed without opening her up but obviously should be recorded in her history. I really think they should be tattooed alongside the incision as routine during the surgery as I believe they are in the USA.


I agree with you @SusieRainbow they should be tatooed or marked in some way that shows they have been spayed it would make it so much easier to know for sure .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well 48 hours of being here and she is so different already apart from what I said in last update
she is not pacing at all now
she actually took herself off to her own bed in the bedroom this afternoon for 1/2 hour
When I was sat out in the garden she decided she wanted to playfully roll around on the grass
She dragged one of Chips toys out of the toy box earlier , didn't want to play with it but it is a start
and she asked for her dinner a few mins ago , by pushing her bowl with her nose and licking it lol
I think I must be doing some thing right


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> I have been sat out in the garden with her for a while today while my SIL cut the grass , she was not at all phased by the noisy mower and strimmer
> she just totally ignored it .
> When he finished cutting the grass Shadow went up and started rolling on her back in the grass unfortunately I wasn't quick enough to get a picture of her doing it .
> She is going to be good at the vets , she will let you look at her teeth play with her feet and check her ears and lift her tail with no problem
> ...


Funny what noises bother them, when others don't.

Jack wasn't phased by the lawnmower, but took a dislike to the microwave ping and would stress.

I managed to turn him around with a treat on the ping … starting with him in the living room, then the hall and eventually at the kitchen door.

In the end he would come running to the kitchen as soon as he heard the ping … then as soon as I turned it on! 

At least he was no longer stressed by the sound … it now had only good associations.

I then had to wean him off the microwave = treat! 

Maybe try that with the coughing?

Start with a treat in your hand ready and a tiny cough?

Working up to a natural cough = treat?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Funny what noises bother them, when others don't.
> 
> Jack wasn't phased by the lawnmower, but took a dislike to the microwave ping and would stress.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Lurcherlad , I will try that


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> and she asked for her dinner a few mins ago , by pushing her bowl with her nose and licking it lol
> I think I must be doing some thing right


Paws firmly under the table


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Rosie64 said:


> Well 48 hours of being here and she is so different already apart from what I said in last update
> she is not pacing at all now
> she actually took herself off to her own bed in the bedroom this afternoon for 1/2 hour
> When I was sat out in the garden she decided she wanted to playfully roll around on the grass
> ...


This is great to hear.Onwards and upwards.You're doing great with your beautiful little Shadow,she must be feeling so much better, bless her.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> Also on this topic,it's not that easy to tell if a bitch has been spayed without opening her up but obviously should be recorded in her history. I really think they should be tattooed alongside the incision as routine during the surgery as I believe they are in the USA.


Yep, Penny is tatted up like the street dog she is  
It's actually just about a 2 inch long green line on her abdomen right next to her spay scar, that's invisible now.

Glad Shadow is doing so well Rosie!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Paws firmly under the table


Yes @picaresque She is getting there much faster than I ever expected 



Silverpaw said:


> This is great to hear.Onwards and upwards.You'reng great with your beautiful little Shadow,she must be feeling so much better, bless her.


Thank you @Silverpaw , it is lovely seeing her become less tense and more independant



O2.0 said:


> Yep, Penny is tatted up like the street dog she is
> It's actually just about a 2 inch long green line on her abdomen right next to her spay scar, that's invisible now.
> 
> Glad Shadow is doing so well Rosie!


Thank you @O2.0


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

I've been away visiting family for a week so only just read this. I cried a little when I saw your picture when you'd brought her home the same day. It has been so lovely to read about her (Shadow?) and it sounds like she's settling in wonderfully. You've done such a good thing.

You will continue to see her grow in confidence over time, maybe even after the 3 months mentioned with rescues. I was amazed when we took Zhia to a garden centre the other day and she went inside with no hesitation - huge difference to the previous time a few months ago when she absolutely would not approach at all.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> Well 48 hours of being here and she is so different already apart from what I said in last update
> she is not pacing at all now
> she actually took herself off to her own bed in the bedroom this afternoon for 1/2 hour
> When I was sat out in the garden she decided she wanted to playfully roll around on the grass
> ...


Cat Chat lurker here ! I've been reading your lovely story and am so happy for you that Shadow is now happily settling in her new home with her new slave ! So yes I agree you are doing all the right things


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lucy2020 said:


> I've been away visiting family for a week so only just read this. I cried a little when I saw your picture when you'd brought her home the same day. It has been so lovely to read about her (Shadow?) and it sounds like she's settling in wonderfully. You've done such a good thing.
> 
> You will continue to see her grow in confidence over time, maybe even after the 3 months mentioned with rescues. I was amazed when we took Zhia to a garden centre the other day and she went inside with no hesitation - huge difference to the previous time a few months ago when she absolutely would not approach at all.


Thank you @Lucy2020 Yes her name is now Shadow , I am seeing changes in her every day



Bertie'sMum said:


> Cat Chat lurker here ! I've been reading your lovely story and am so happy for you that Shadow is now happily settling in her new home with her new slave ! So yes I agree you are doing all the right things


Thank you @Bertie'sMum , new slave is right lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Question , can someone tell me please , when you mix sardines in with their food do you put some of the oil out of the tin as well or just the fish
never did it with Chip because he wouldn't eat fish


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Question , can someone tell me please , when you mix sardines in with their food do you put some of the oil out of the tin as well or just the fish
> never did it with Chip because he wouldn't eat fish


I use tinned sardines in spring water.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Love these updates, so happy she's settling in.

For the fish, I mostly feed mine fish in tomato sauce or spring water but do sometimes get the ones in sunflower oil, no harm in adding a little bit of the oil, maybe a couple of teaspoons.



O2.0 said:


> Yep, Penny is tatted up like the street dog she is
> It's actually just about a *2 inch long green line on her abdomen right next to her spay scar,* that's invisible now.
> 
> Glad Shadow is doing so well Rosie!


That's a really good idea, can't say I've ever seen it done in the UK, at least not routinely.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> I use tinned sardines in spring water.


Thank you @SusieRainbow



simplysardonic said:


> For the fish, I mostly feed mine fish in tomato sauce or spring water but do sometimes get the ones in sunflower oil, no harm in adding a little bit of the oil, maybe a couple of teaspoons.


Thank you @simplysardonic

I have got the ones in oil because her skin is very dry , thought it may help with that , open to suggestions if there is something better for that


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @SusieRainbow
> 
> Thank you @simplysardonic
> 
> I have got the ones in oil because her skin is very dry , thought it may help with that , open to suggestions if there is something better for that


It certainly won't do any harm, it's rich in omega 6 & vitamin E, both good for skin health.

I also use coconut oil on my naked rats (both in their food & on their skin) as they're prone to dry skin.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

simplysardonic said:


> That's a really good idea, can't say I've ever seen it done in the UK, at least not routinely.


It's pretty routine here, especially at low cost spay/neuter clinics where most shelter dogs are spayed.

Penny's tattoo. I said 2 inches it looks tiny! But it's definitely visible. It stretches out to much longer I promise! :Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> It's pretty routine here, especially at low cost spay/neuter clinics where most shelter dogs are spayed.
> 
> Penny's tattoo. I said 2 inches it looks tiny! But it's definitely visible. It stretches out to much longer I promise! :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 488779


But the point is that anyone checking will see it. 
I don't think we have the same system (or quite the volume of stray dogs) for strays as you do in the US, so it's probably not seen as something that's needed. But would definitely help when dogs are rehomed/rescued etc. At least with boys it's pretty obvious!!

Shadow (love the new name) seems like she's finding her paws very nicely. I expect she's enjoying her comfy retirement home - she certainly looks like she is!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> Question , can someone tell me please , when you mix sardines in with their food do you put some of the oil out of the tin as well or just the fish
> never did it with Chip because he wouldn't eat fish


Yes any tinned fish in spring water is OK I used to give Dillon tuna or salmon as a treat every now and then.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I usually give Isla half one of those small flat tins of sardines as a topper on her meal in the evening, it’s fine kept in the fridge for a day or two once opened. I buy what’s available as Tesco’s doesn’t have so much of the variety’s at them moment, so it’s either with oil, water or tomato sauce. Sometimes get mackerel of sardines not available.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

PS. And Dillon loved a fish finger


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Beware the squitty tummy.............everything in moderation to start with until you know how robust her digestion is


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> It certainly won't do any harm, it's rich in omega 6 & vitamin E, both good for skin health.
> 
> I also use coconut oil on my naked rats (both in their food & on their skin) as they're prone to dry skin.


Thank you @simplysardonic



Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes any tinned fish in spring water is OK I used to give Dillon tuna or salmon as a treat every now and then.


Thank you @Happy Paws2



Siskin said:


> I usually give Isla half one of those small flat tins of sardines as a topper on her meal in the evening, it's fine kept in the fridge for a day or two once opened. I buy what's available as Tesco's doesn't have so much of the variety's at them moment, so it's either with oil, water or tomato sauce. Sometimes get mackerel of sardines not available.


Thank you @Siskin



rona said:


> Beware the squitty tummy.............everything in moderation to start with until you know how robust her digestion is


Thank you @rona , at the moment I only give her one of the sardines and a tiny bit of the oil once a day for this reason , if she shows no ill effects was going to increase it gradually. 
It is sunflower oil in them would it be better to get some fish oil/coconut oil instead ?


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

Fish itself will contain beneficial fats, if she's skinny little thing like you said and it doesn't upset her tummy she'd be fine with sardines in sunflower oil. I feed Ozzy home cooked food mostly so I supplement his meals with salmon oil unless he's having fish - which he's not a fan of sadly. He has "fishcakes" sometimes - cooked mashed potatoes, some veg (broccoli or spinach), parsley and canned fish. Canned tuna doesn't contain omega 3 and 6 but sardines, salmon and mackerel do.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mum2Ozzy said:


> Fish itself will contain beneficial fats, if she's skinny little thing like you said and it doesn't upset her tummy she'd be fine with sardines in sunflower oil. I feed Ozzy home cooked food mostly so I supplement his meals with salmon oil unless he's having fish - which he's not a fan of sadly. He has "fishcakes" sometimes - cooked mashed potatoes, some veg (broccoli or spinach), parsley and canned fish. Canned tuna doesn't contain omega 3 and 6 but sardines, salmon and mackerel do.


Thank you @Mum2Ozzy , that is very helpful


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mum2Ozzy said:


> Fish itself will contain beneficial fats, if she's skinny little thing like you said and it doesn't upset her tummy she'd be fine with sardines in sunflower oil. I feed Ozzy home cooked food mostly so I supplement his meals with salmon oil unless he's having *fish - which he's not a fan of* sadly. He has "fishcakes" sometimes - cooked mashed potatoes, some veg (broccoli or spinach), parsley and canned fish. Canned tuna doesn't contain omega 3 and 6 but sardines, salmon and mackerel do.


I have the same issue with Rogue, she'll only eat the ones in tomato sauce

Might try her with fishcakes though.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well day three over feels like she has been here for much longer , keep having to remind myself it's only 3 days.
I thought she was settling pretty well BUT today I am not so sure .
All she has done today is sleep , if she was not sleeping she was taking herself to her bed in my bedroom a small confined space
or try and curl up in Chips toy box an even smaller confined space 
or under the side table an even smaller space .
She has spent next to no time with me and has only come for a fuss a couple of times .
I don't know if I am doing the right thing , but I have talked to her when she was passing going to or from one of these places
but other than that I have let her do what she wanted to do .
I don't know if she is feeling insecure or just trying to find her own place .
I did manage to grab her attention for 1/2 hour this evening with a snuffle mat and treat toy , she is now asleep again in the bedroom.

This is her bed










these are the other 2 places she is trying to lie down in , 1st under my desk 2nd under the table



















Do you think I should put a bed in one of these place ? she keeps trying to lie down in them


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Has she been for a walk yet?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Rafa said:


> Has she been for a walk yet?


No @Rafa she hasn't I was advised by the rescue to wait 3 -4 days to let her settle and get used to me first


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe a little time out of the flat and a break in her day could give her a lift.

I know she's elderly, but she is a Collie, and they do tend to have busy minds.

Perhaps a walk tomorrow?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I wouldn’t worry too much at the moment. She’s going to have ups and downs while settling in and I’m sure she’s just finding where she’s happy. Teddy sometimes takes himself off to sleep somewhere different, even though he’s usually with us. If he gets upset by a noise he does try and find a small space to hide in, we let him mostly as if he feels safe there then he feels safe. 

mic you’re worried you could try one of those plug ins like pet remedy or adaptil which are supposed to help? We have pet remedy for Ted and fireworks and it doesn’t stop him stressing completely but helps a little


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Rafa said:


> Maybe a little time out of the flat and a break in her day could give her a lift.
> 
> I know she's elderly, but she is a Collie, and they do tend to have busy minds.
> 
> Perhaps a walk tomorrow?


Thank you @Rafa , I was going to take her tomorrow , she can't walk far , she has a problem with her back legs , rescue said just stiff legs 
but I think it is more than that ,but a little walk and a sit and sniff might do her good
I have an appointment with the vet for next week get her checked over and look into the leg problem


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> I wouldn't worry too much at the moment. She's going to have ups and downs while settling in and I'm sure she's just finding where she's happy. Teddy sometimes takes himself off to sleep somewhere different, even though he's usually with us. If he gets upset by a noise he does try and find a small space to hide in, we let him mostly as if he feels safe there then he feels safe.
> 
> mic you're worried you could try one of those plug ins like pet remedy or adaptil which are supposed to help? We have pet remedy for Ted and fireworks and it doesn't stop him stressing completely but helps a little


Thank you @Teddy-dog , I am not worried as such , just seemed she was more settled than she actually is


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Do you think it might be a reaction to her having been stressed for a period of time, and now she’s just tired by it all?

I fostered a collie once; she’d been pestered/ stressed out by children, and for the first three days with me she just slept. She was exhausted.

PS. You’re doing ok. You’ll take a while to get to know one another but it’s going to work out for both of you.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd maybe take her for a gentle stroll around the block, just so she has her bearings of the local area. It may be that she hasn't had much exercise so lacks muscle and therefore struggles to move. Building muscle and adding some joint supplements should help - but wait until the vet check in case there's something else. At her age I'd expect some kind of arthritis, so hopefully it's nothing more than that. 
She's probably knackered from all the change, and it's just caught up with her. I'd not worry too much, she sounds like she will settle with you just fine.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Try not to worry,it will just take a bit of time for her to establish herself.I think dogs often seem more settled initially than they really are.It's almost like a bit of shock,a sort of 'honeymoon period'.I'm sure the real Shadow will blossom and she'll truly find her feet, with you to support and guide her.
I have used adaptil pheromone collars for calming and they have seemed fairly effective.As they go on the dog,rather than in the room like a plug in,it doesn't matter which room the dog spends most time in.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Aww, bless her. She'll be fine. I was also advised to wait ~ a week before walking Zhia, but the lady I was in contact with from the rescue advised walking her sooner as she was used to being walked on a lead from her foster home in Greece (ex-street-dog). It did help her. She couldn't walk far at all at first, so it was a matter of a few minutes out once or twice a day (I did try for longer but ended up having to carry her back) and building her up. She still can't go that far, but she enjoys herself all the same, and that's the important thing.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Linda Weasel said:


> Do you think it might be a reaction to her having been stressed for a period of time, and now she's just tired by it all?
> 
> I fostered a collie once; she'd been pestered/ stressed out by children, and for the first three days with me she just slept. She was exhausted.
> 
> PS. You're doing ok. You'll take a while to get to know one another but it's going to work out for both of you.


Thank you @Linda Weasel , I really don't know , you could be right , I am just letting her do just what she wants to do 
I am not putting any pressure on her to do anything , she is eating and drinking ok and comes to me now and again for a fuss 
I am happy with that at the moment .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sarah H said:


> I'd maybe take her for a gentle stroll around the block, just so she has her bearings of the local area. It may be that she hasn't had much exercise so lacks muscle and therefore struggles to move. Building muscle and adding some joint supplements should help - but wait until the vet check in case there's something else. At her age I'd expect some kind of arthritis, so hopefully it's nothing more than that.
> She's probably knackered from all the change, and it's just caught up with her. I'd not worry too much, she sounds like she will settle with you just fine.


Thank you @Sarah H , I am going to take her just round the corner from me and sit on the wall where I used to take Chip .
There is a grass verge and a couple of trees she can sit and watch the world go by or have a little sniff about without walking far .
It is only a couple of mins away even for me 
I am not worried as such , maybe just a little concerned


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Silverpaw said:


> Try not to worry,it will just take a bit of time for her to establish herself.I think dogs often seem more settled initially than they really are.It'sost like a bit of shock,a sort of 'honeymoon period'.I'm sure the real Shadow will blossom and she'll truly find her feet, with you to support and guide her.
> I have used adaptil pheromone collars for calming and they have seemed fairly effective.As they go on the dog,rather than in the room like a plug in,it doesn't matter which room the dog spends most time in.


Thank you @Silverpaw , I am not really worrying , just a bit concerned , it is hard to see her so unsettled , I will see if I can get a collar for her tomorrow


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lucy2020 said:


> Aww, bless her. She'll be fine. I was also advised to wait ~ a week before walking Zhia, but the lady I was in contact with from the rescue advised walking her sooner as she was used to being walked on a lead from her foster home in Greece (ex-street-dog). It did help her. She couldn't walk far at all at first, so it was a matter of a few minutes out once or twice a day (I did try for longer but ended up having to carry her back) and building her up. She still can't go that far, but she enjoys herself all the same, and that's the important thing.


Thank you @Lucy2020 , as stated above I am going to take her to a little spot which is only a couple mins away and she can mooch on the grass if she wants to or just sit and watch the world go by but she will be out in the fresh air with something else to focus on other than me lol


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Two treats that have really helped me settle both Tango and Reena are Pooch and Mutt Calming treats and Feelwells Night-time biscuits. Kongs filled with something tasty to lick are very relaxing, I have a photo of Bobby totally crashed out with an empty Kong beside him!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Two treats that have really helped me settle both Tango and Reena are Pooch and Mutt Calming treats and Feelwells Night-time biscuits. Kongs filled with something tasty to lick are


Thank you @SusieRainbow 
Only problem is I don't have anything to put in a kong I have ordered some stuff but it won't be here for a few days .
Everything moved so quickly I didn't have time to prepare properly and there is not a pet shop close enough .
The only thing I have is P Nut butter and she won't eat it lol , I tried it on a licky mat she wouldn't touch it .


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @SusieRainbow
> Only problem is I don't have anything to put in a kong I have ordered some stuff but it won't be here for a few days .
> Everything moved so quickly I didn't have time to prepare properly and there is not a pet shop close enough .
> The only thing I have is P Nut butter and she won't eat it lol , I tried it on a licky mat she wouldn't touch it .


You can use any wet food you have,mashed sardines, mashed banana, grated cheese.... you don't eed to fill it right up either, just a couple of teaspoons full smeared round the opening.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

One thing I remember being very helpful with stresshead terrier Toby was a supplement called Calm-eze. I've also given it to Gelly during periods of upheaval. The active ingredient is L-tryptophan. It's inexpensive so might be worth a try while she settles in if you're worried 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Johnsons-C..._a_1_2?keywords=calmeze&qid=1651016282&sr=8-2


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @SusieRainbow
> Only problem is I don't have anything to put in a kong I have ordered some stuff but it won't be here for a few days .
> Everything moved so quickly I didn't have time to prepare properly and there is not a pet shop close enough .
> The only thing I have is P Nut butter and she won't eat it lol , I tried it on a licky mat she wouldn't touch it .


Do you have any cream cheese?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lucy2020 said:


> Do you have any cream cheese?


You beat me to it, I was just going to say that.


----------



## Animal Freak (Jun 12, 2017)

I do think some dogs go through a period of being so unsettled and nervous they don't even show signs of it. Then they get slightly less uncomfortable, but just enough to show signs of their unease. Osiris did that. The first few days he was very sedate, very calm, almost lethargic seeing (unless he saw one of the cats). Then he started freaking out over every little thing. Every noise had him shooting up and barking his head off. You'd have thought he'd never been inside a house before though he'd been in a foster for I think a month or so before we got him. It's happened with some dogs at the shelter as well. It's hard to watch, but shouldn't last too long.

If she's eating her food consistently, you can also soak her food in water and smush it into the Kong. You can freeze for extra difficulty, but I wouldn't start with that. Maybe put a little of the sardine oil, mashed fruit, or cheese in it to make it more enticing? I do think it's mostly a matter of time though.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

My first thought when you said she was hiding and sleeping more was that Shadow is in pain (?)
Animals do this behaviour when in pain.
Do you think her arthritis could be playing up because of the stress of new home owner etc, and also no walks which maybe stop her seizing up.
My collie used to take Joint Force for his elbow dysplasia and it made such a difference. It has MSM as well as the usual anti inflammatory pain relievers which I think helped with energy and pain relief.
https://www.viovet.co.uk/Joint-Force-for-Dogs/c23775/
It is such a worry when they can't tell you what is wrong.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> You can use any wet food you have,mashed sardines, mashed banana, grated cheese.... you don't eed to fill it right up either, just a couple of teaspoons full smeared round the opening.


Thank you @SusieRainbow 
Cheese ,Der brain me Chip loved cheese of any kind , so I brought low fat cheese and cheese spread especially for him and still have some in the fridge 
Will try it and see if she likes it , I am an idiot lol


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @SusieRainbow
> Cheese ,Der brain me Chip loved cheese of any kind , so I brought low fat cheese and cheese spread especially for him and still have some in the fridge
> Will try it and see if she likes it , I am an idiot lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

picaresque said:


> One thing I remember being very helpful with stresshead terrier Toby was a supplement called Calm-eze. I've also given it to Gelly during periods of upheaval. The active ingredient is L-tryptophan. It's inexpensive so might be worth a try while she settles in if you're worried
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Johnsons-C..._a_1_2?keywords=calmeze&qid=1651016282&sr=8-2


Thank you @picaresque , will look into them



Lucy2020 said:


> Do you have any cream cheese?


 Thank you @Lucy2020 yes I do , I forgot all about it Chip used to love the stuff



Happy Paws2 said:


> You beat me to it, I was just going to say that.


Thank you @Happy Paws2


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @SusieRainbow
> Cheese ,Der brain me Chip loved cheese of any kind , so I brought low fat cheese and cheese spread especially for him and still have some in the fridge
> Will try it and see if she likes it *, I am an idiot lol*


Never..


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Animal Freak said:


> I do think some dogs go through a period of being so unsettled and nervous they don't even show signs of it. Then they get slightly less uncomfortable, but just enough to show signs of their unease. Osiris did that. The first few days he was very sedate, very calm, almost lethargic seeing (unless he saw one of the cats). Then he started freaking out over every little thing. Every noise had him shooting up and barking his head off. You'd have thought he'd never been inside a house before though he'd been in a foster for I think a month or so before we got him. It's happened with some dogs at the shelter as well. It's hard to watch, but shouldn't last too long.
> 
> If she's eating her food consistently, you can also soak her food in water and smush it into the Kong. You can freeze for extra difficulty, but I wouldn't start with that. Maybe put a little of the sardine oil, mashed fruit, or cheese in it to make it more enticing? I do think it's mostly a matter of time though.


Thank you @Animal Freak Yes it is very hard to watch , she is not barking she has not made a sound since she got here , just keeps taking herself off on her own 
when she got here she was glued to me it was such a sudden turn around from one to the other


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> My first thought when you said she was hiding and sleeping more was that Shadow is in pain (?)
> Animals do this behaviour when in pain.
> Do you think her arthritis could be playing up because of the stress of new home owner etc, and also no walks which maybe stop her seizing up.
> My collie used to take Joint Force for his elbow dysplasia and it made such a difference. It has MSM as well as the usual anti inflammatory pain relievers which I think helped with energy and pain relief.
> ...


Thank you @Dog Walker Woman , I really don't know , it could be pain , her back legs do bother her a lot , she is on Yumove , the rescue gave me some to fetch home 
but I will have a look at the Joint Force , the Yumove don't seem to be doing much to help her .


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Dog Walker Woman , I really don't know , it could be pain , her back legs do bother her a lot , she is on Yumove , the rescue gave me some to fetch home
> but I will have a look at the Joint Force , the Yumove don't seem to be doing much to help her .


Maybe, once she's settled, acupuncture might help with joint pain? Not a dog, but it helped my elderly rabbit <3


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Dog Walker Woman , I really don't know , it could be pain , her back legs do bother her a lot , she is on Yumove , the rescue gave me some to fetch home
> but I will have a look at the Joint Force , the Yumove don't seem to be doing much to help her .


If she's just starting Yumove you can double the dose for a while, my vet told me that. My 2 are on Yumove + which seems to work well.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

bunnygeek said:


> Maybe, once she's settled, acupuncture might help with joint pain? Not a dog, but it helped my elderly rabbit <3


Thank you @bunnygeek , Acupuncture may very well help her , previous boy Chip had it and it did help him a lot 
I have an appointment with the vet for next week will see what they say .



SusieRainbow said:


> If she's just starting Yumove you can double the dose for a while, my vet told me that. My 2 are on Yumove + which seems to work well.


Thank you @SusieRainbow 
She has been on it for a few weeks evidently , I have just ordered the Yumove + for senior dogs , at the moment she is just on the normal ones


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I expect a short walk would perk her up as she must have had daily walks at the rescue and she is probably tired from not being quite relaxed at the moment. It would be the same for us wouldn't it if we were taken somewhere strange.

Has the rescue been in touch @Rosie to see how you are getting on?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Charity said:


> I expect a short walk would perk her up as she must have had daily walks at the rescue and she is probably tired from not being quite relaxed at the moment. It would be the same for us wouldn't it if we were taken somewhere strange.
> 
> Has the rescue been in touch @Rosie to see how you are getting on?


Thank you @Charity 
I am going to take her for a little walk and sit this afternoon when it is the quietest round here , I don't want to overwhelm her first time out 
with me .
No they haven't yet but I did give them a little update when I emailed them to find out weather she has been spayed , but that was before this new behaviour surfaced


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree, a small walk would probably do her a power of good all the new smells for her to get used to.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Animal Freak Yes it is very hard to watch , she is not barking she has not made a sound since she got here , just keeps taking herself off on her own
> when she got here she was glued to me it was such a sudden turn around from one to the other


Maci didn't bark for ages when he arrived,I think they need time to decompress,even when it initially looks like they've settled immediately.Everything is strange to her at the moment.A bit of time and space and get a bit of a routine going and you'll see her start to relax into her new life.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Dog Walker Woman , I really don't know , it could be pain , her back legs do bother her a lot , she is on Yumove , the rescue gave me some to fetch home
> but I will have a look at the Joint Force , the Yumove don't seem to be doing much to help her .


The Joint Force supplement has extra ingredients which are pain relieving so could work better rather than upping the amounts of the same ingredients
To compare ingredients you have the Yumove and here's Joint force ingredients

250mg Glucosmine HCl 
Glucosamine HCL 250mg
Green Lipped Mussel 150mg
*MSM 100mg*
*Boswellia Serrata 40mg*
*Turmeric 25mg*
Ascorbic acid 12.5mg (Vitamin C)
Manganese 2mg
Hyaluronic acid 2mg
Vitamin E 0.5mg


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> The Joint Force supplement has extra ingredients which are pain relieving so could work better rather than upping the amounts of the same ingredients
> To compare ingredients you have the Yumove and here's Joint force ingredients
> 
> 250mg Glucosmine HCl
> ...


I'm giving Isla senior yumove, but looking at what's in Joint Force and the price I'm tempted to move to this one. 
Have you tried yumove with your dogs and did you notice an improvement when you moved to Joint Force?
Isla is 9 next month and has an iffy left knee which may be the cruciate beginning to break down. She loves her walks and wants to go as far as possible but often ends up limping a bit after she has had a rest. You move seems to help but would JF be better?

Sorry for hijacking your thread @Rosie64


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I'm giving Isla senior yumove, but looking at what's in Joint Force and the price I'm tempted to move to this one.
> Have you tried yumove with your dogs and did you notice an improvement when you moved to Joint Force?
> Isla is 9 next month and has an iffy left knee which may be the cruciate beginning to break down. She loves her walks and wants to go as far as possible but often ends up limping a bit after she has had a rest. You move seems to help but would JF be better?
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread @Rosie64


 I didn't try the Yumove first just took ages googling ingredients for the best mix, but a friend with an old staffy had tried Yumove before and went onto Joint Force and found she was like a new dog looking forward to her walks whereas before she plodded along looking fed up.
I think the MSM helps a lot.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> I didn't try the Yumove first just took ages googling ingredients for the best mix, but a friend with an old staffy had tried Yumove before and went onto Joint Force and found she was like a new dog looking forward to her walks whereas before she plodded along looking fed up.
> I think the MSM helps a lot.


Thank you. Looks like we will be changing


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How did the walk go?

Did she drag you into bushes for a hunt?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> The Joint Force supplement has extra ingredients which are pain relieving so could work better rather than upping the amounts of the same ingredients
> To compare ingredients you have the Yumove and here's Joint force ingredients


Thank you for that @Dog Walker Woman , I didn't have the you move ingredients , I only have a couple of foils but a quick look on line gave me those 
I think I may be changing over to Joint Force



Siskin said:


> I'm giving Isla senior yumove, but looking at what's in Joint Force and the price I'm tempted to move to this one.
> Have you tried yumove with your dogs and did you notice an improvement when you moved to Joint Force?
> Isla is 9 next month and has an iffy left knee which may be the cruciate beginning to break down. She loves her walks and wants to go as far as possible but often ends up limping a bit after she has had a rest. You move seems to help but would JF be better?
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread @Rosie64


That's ok @Siskin you are not really hi jacking it is what was being discussed by me as well



rona said:


> How did the walk go?
> 
> Did she drag you into bushes for a hunt?


The walk went ok I guess @rona , but she was very nervy and jumpy , had to stop on alert and watch any one that walked by 
when we sat she stayed by me she didn't mooch about having a sniff , because she was so nervy I only sat for a couple mins then came home .


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you for that @Dog Walker Woman , I didn't have the you move ingredients , I only have a couple of foils but a quick look on line gave me those
> I think I may be changing over to Joint Force
> 
> That's ok @Siskin you are not really hi jacking it is what was being discussed by me as well
> ...


How has she been at home today?
Maybe give her a couple of days off walking and try again the same walk as today-baby steps.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> How has she been at home today?
> Maybe give her a couple of days off walking and try again the same walk as today-baby steps.


She has been much about the same at home @SusieRainbow , taking herself off to her bed in the bedroom and sleeping 
most of the time , coming in for a fuss now and again and trying to lay in the toybox and under the table .
BUT she did stay in the living room sleeping on the other sofa for about an hour this afternoon .


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> The walk went ok I guess @rona , but she was very nervy and jumpy , had to stop on alert and watch any one that walked by
> when we sat she stayed by me she didn't mooch about having a sniff , because she was so nervy I only sat for a couple mins then came home .


She sounds a sensitive little soul. Thank goodness she found her way to you.
I know you'll be taking her feelings into consideration and make sure she feels as secure as possible. It'll just take a bit of time


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like she getting to know her new home and trying to find herself a new favourite spot and is happy to be on her own but knows where you are when she needs a cuddle.

As SusieRainbow has said, I'd leave walking for a few more days and then try again. as she said it's baby steps with her.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rona said:


> She sounds a sensitive little soul. Thank goodness she found her way to you.
> I know you'll be taking her feelings into consideration and make sure she feels as secure as possible. It'll just take a bit of time


Thank you @rona , she is very sensitive , I do think she may have been badly treated at some time because it is as if she is always looking for confirmation that it is ok for her to do things 
any quick movements of your hands and she flinches and cowers as though she is expecting to be hit or shouted at or something.
When you give her anything like treats or chews she takes it so gently and then drops it straight away and has to be told/shown several times that it is hers and it is ok for her to have it .
It is heart breaking to see her like it


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Looks like she getting to know her new home and trying to find herself a new favourite spot and is happy to be on her own but knows where you are when she needs a cuddle.
> 
> As SusieRainbow has said, I'd leave walking for a few more days and then try again. as she said it's baby steps with her.


Thank you @Happy Paws2


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @rona , she is very sensitive , I do think she may have been badly treated at some time because it is as if she is always looking for confirmation that it is ok for her to do things
> any quick movements of your hands and she flinches and cowers as though she is expecting to be hit or shouted at or something.
> When you give her anything like treats or chews she takes it so gently and then drops it straight away and has to be told/shown several times that it is hers and it is ok for her to have it .
> It is heart breaking to see her like it


#

Once she's more settled and knows you aren't going to hurt her things will quickly change. At the moment she still a little unsure of what she can do, but with your love she'll come round.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Once she's more settled and knows you aren't going to hurt her things will quickly change. At the moment she still a little unsure of what she can do, but with your love she'll come round.


Thank you @Happy Paws2 , I hope so


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I wouldn't worry too much @Rosie64 if she never gets over the flinching as long as it's not too extreme. Teddy will still sometimes flinch if we wave out arms about a bit, and he hates raised voices! But he's never been hit or shouted at it's either, a natural reaction as he's a sensitive soul or, from his past as a street dog, as I assume he will have been shouted at/waves away if he scavenged!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

After nearly 11 years Tod still flinches sometimes, as if I regularly beat him.

I don’t think he had a bad start in life as far as his treatment was concerned. He’s just a very aware dog.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Penny loves to act like I beat her regularly 

Try not to get overly emotional about those reactions, she'll think there really is something to worry about. Just reassure her and move on.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Isla sometimes looks like we beat her something rotten when all I’ve done is sneezed violently or OH and I have a raised voice ‘conversation’ (read argument here). She’s been with us from 8 weeks, treated like the Lady she is and never been hit or whatever. She’s a confident relaxed character yet can look like an RSPCA cruelty poster 
I put it down to being sensitive and very aware, many dogs are like this and being a collie cross Shadow will be even more so.
Don’t worry about her flinching or cowering, she’s uncertain still about what’s going on and it is very early days. She will learn that certain noises or movements are nothing to be scared of but perfectly normal goings on in your house.


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

I've had Elliot since he was 10 weeks old and he flinches at fast movements, gets upset at loud voices, can be quite appeasement-y etc. Some dogs are just more sensitive to things.

It's still very, very early days. Just keep giving her time and space.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

@Teddy-dog , @Linda Weasel , @O2.0 , @Siskin , @LittleFox

Thank you ALL for your kind reassurance , I am not worrying about it as such , I was a bit concerned but I did 
try not to react to it , I just told her it's ok she's a good girl in a happy , playful voice .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am also not so bothered by the fact Shadow spends most of her time in her bed in the bedroom now .
My daughter picked up another bed for me today which I have put under my desk which is one of the places shadow was
trying to lie down in Chips toy box .
I took the toy box out and put the bed in there , the next time she came in to the room I showed her the bed and she went straight in and curled up and went to sleep 
She didn't even move when I started coughing 
She was in there until I got up to do tea when she followed me out realised there was nothing on offer for her and went back in it again .
She is back in the bedroom again now but she was in there for at least a couple of hours on and off .
I think that is a good sign .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry meant to put these in previous post


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

Oh my heart, she's beautiful! And that pink bed! Sounds like you're both doing well, so pleased for you x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mum2Ozzy said:


> Oh my heart, she's beautiful! And that pink bed! Sounds like you're both doing well, so pleased for you x


Thank you @Mum2Ozzy , It doesn't feel like we are doing well to me, at times , until I remind myself that it has only been 5 days since I brought her home 
which is nothing really .
It feels like she has been here for ages lol


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Aww, she looks very content in her new bed! She really is a beautiful dog.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

She does look cosy in that bed, Reena has a similar one in cream.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Rosie64 said:


> Sorry meant to put these in previous post
> 
> View attachment 489077
> 
> View attachment 489079


She is a lucky girl who is enjoying her twilight years snoozing away in comfort. That is all down to you @Rosie64, well done.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

As you say, it’s only been 5 days.

She is doing really well.

It does sound like she’s also being a great comfort to you too


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What does she do when you try and interact with her, does she like to be fussed?

Archie sleeps the day away but will happily wake up to interact for a while or stretches out and presents his tum for a fuss.

Just wondered if she has shown any signs about what she likes?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

She really look comfy and content on her new bed.

Rosie how are you feeling with have another dog around.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sounds like things are going in the right direction.

Shadow in her bed melted my heart!

What has your daughter said about her? Does she like her, I mean you must think she's adorable straight away.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> What does she do when you try and interact with her, does she like to be fussed?
> 
> Archie sleeps the day away but will happily wake up to interact for a while or stretches out and presents his tum for a fuss.
> 
> Just wondered if she has shown any signs about what she likes?


Jack was the same.

He wasn't a cuddly dog … even a bit aloof at times.

He would chill alone on the sofa but happily accept my affection.

If I disappeared too long to another room or garden, he'd eventually come and find me.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Amber was never a fussy dog, cuddles were done only on her terms, Dillon was the fussy one he thought he was a lap dog.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lucy2020 said:


> Aww, she looks very content in her new bed! She really is a beautiful dog.


Thank you @Lucy2020



SusieRainbow said:


> She does look cosy in that bed, Reena has a similar one in cream.


Thank you @SusieRainbow , I would have prefered a cream one , daughter got pink because she is a girl lol



Kaily said:


> She is a lucky girl who is enjoying her twilight years snoozing away in comfort. That is all down to you @Rosie64, well done.


Thank you @Kaily



Lurcherlad said:


> As you say, it's only been 5 days.
> She is doing really well.
> It does sound like she's also being a great comfort to you too


Thank you @Lurcherlad , she has filled the emptiness in my home


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rona said:


> What does she do when you try and interact with her, does she like to be fussed?
> Archie sleeps the day away but will happily wake up to interact for a while or stretches out and presents his tum for a fuss.
> Just wondered if she has shown any signs about what she likes?


Well , she comes out to me for a little fuss now and again , if she hears me moving around she will come out and follow me around 
and when I talk to her she wags her tail , it is still down but she wags it .
What does she like @rona , FOOD lol anything to do with food of ANY sort , she will stay in the living room if I give her , her licky mat or snuffle mat 
or anything with food in as soon as the food is gone she goes back into the bedroom .
She doesn't seem to be comfortable in the same room as me for long .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> She really look comfy and content on her new bed.
> 
> Rosie how are you feeling with have another dog around.


Thank you @Happy Paws2 
I don't really know how I feel at the moment , It doesn't feel like I have another dog , it feels more like I am looking after someone else's dog 
I know it is early days and hopefully that will change



lullabydream said:


> Sounds like things are going in the right direction.
> Shadow in her bed melted my heart!
> What has your daughter said about her? Does she like her, I mean you must think she's adorable straight away.


Thank you @lullabydream

My daughter thinks she is stunning , which she is , she is a lovely dog , she is clean , gentle and very quiet , all that you could ask from a dog .
But she doesn't feel like MY dog at the moment , what little interaction I get with her is good but early days . 
Never having had a rescue before , I am a bit out of my depth and I think I have been expecting too much too soon from her 
from all that has been said .by every one .
Whatever happens , she is here and she is staying and I will make her last years however long that may be , as comfortable as I possibly can


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack was the same.
> 
> He wasn't a cuddly dog … even a bit aloof at times.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Lurcherlad , if she would curl up on the sofa , I would be happier , but she spends most of her time on her own in the bedroom


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Amber was never a fussy dog, cuddles were done only on her terms, Dillon was the fussy one one thought he was a lap dog.


Thank you @Happy Paws2 , Chip was constantly on my lap if I was sat down and followed me EVERYWHERE , I think I may be comparing a bit 
which is something I didn't want to do and have tried hard NOT to do .


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

I think that she's just settling in and wants a bit of "me" time just to think her little thoughts and relax. It's very early days yet, so do try not to worry.

The fact that she found the spot where she wanted her bed all by herself, and made it clear to you that was where she wanted it, can only be a good thing.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Happy Paws2 , Chip was constantly on my lap if I was sat down and followed me EVERYWHERE , I think I may be comparing a bit
> which is something I didn't want to do and have tried hard NOT to do .


*

It was 4 months between us losing Amber and having Dillon and I was comparing him to her for ages and I was also calling Dillon, Amber so often that he started to answer to it.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> when I talk to her she wags her tail , it is still down but she wags it .


I wouldn't take too much notice of that, Reena's tail is always low down but wagging gently, Bobby's tail is always high and wagging furiously! Different dogs, different postures. I'm sure Shadow is as happy as can be, just needing some more adjustment. I think that picture of her in her new pink bed says an awful lot, it's clearly a mark of approval, and that she will wander around and then have a snooze. Can I come and live with you too, it looks like heaven!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

tyg'smum said:


> I think that she's just settling in and wants a bit of "me" time just to think her little thoughts and relax. It's very early days yet, so do try not to worry.
> 
> The fact that she found the spot where she wanted her bed all by herself, and made it clear to you that was where she wanted it, can only be a good thing.


Thank you @tyg'smum , I hope so , I do so want her to be happy here , she hasn't been in her new bed at all today



Happy Paws2 said:


> It was 4 months between us losing Amber and having Dillon and I was comparing him to her for ages and I was also calling Dillon, Amber so often that he started to answer to it.


I have called her Chip a few time s and keep referring to her as , he


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> I wouldn't take too much notice of that, Reena's tail is always low down but wagging gently, Bobby's tail is always high and wagging furiously! Different dogs, different postures. I'm sure Shadow is as happy as can be, just needing some more adjustment. I think that picture of her in her new pink bed says an awful lot, it's clearly a mark of approval, and that she will wander around and then have a snooze. Can I come and live with you too, it looks like heaven!


Thank you @SusieRainbow , I do hope you are right , she has not been in her new bed at all yet today , any guest welcome as long as you bring the canines 
but I don't think you will fit in either of the beds lol


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Collies tend to hold their tails lower down, so I'd not take a low wag as not being excited, just different to a little wiggly spaniel type wag.
She sounds like she actually settling in nicely. I know you'd want her nearer you but she's not worried about you so she's not hiding, she feels comfortable enough that she doesn't need you constantly there to make her feel safe. She feels safe enough to be on her own which is a great thing. I'm sure over time she will bond more and become more affectionate, just keep on going as you are.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sarah H said:


> Collies tend to hold their tails lower down, so I'd not take a low wag as not being excited, just different to a little wiggly spaniel type wag.
> She sounds like she actually settling in nicely. I know you'd want her nearer you but she's not worried about you so she's not hiding, she feels comfortable enough that she doesn't need you constantly there to make her feel safe. She feels safe enough to be on her own which is a great thing. I'm sure over time she will bond more and become more affectionate, just keep on going as you are.


Thank you @Sarah H , that is very reassuring


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

I think you are doing a wonderful job at helping Shadow settle into her new home with you Rosie. You are very attentive to her needs and responding to them with gentle kindness. I love to hear about little moments when she wags her tail or comes over for a cuddle. You are both getting to know each other and I think it is lovely that you found each other. Shadow is a very lucky (and beautiful!!) girl. I hope she helps to heal your broken heart from losing little Chip.xxx


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Rosie64 said:


> Sorry meant to put these in previous post
> 
> View attachment 489077
> 
> View attachment 489079


What lovely pictures.Beautiful Shadow, she's gone from nobody's dog to pampered princess.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Rosie, how are thing going today.

It must be hard for her getting used to a new home and a new Mom at her age but at least she got you to love her and in time she'll be much happier. 
At the moment your doing really well with her and she's soon get used to her new life.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Silverpaw said:


> What lovely pictures.Beautiful Shadow, she's gone from nobody's dog to pampered princess.


Thank you @Silverpaw



Happy Paws2 said:


> Hi Rosie, how are thing going today.
> 
> It must be hard for her getting used to a new home and a new Mom at her age but at least she got you to love her and in time she'll be much happier.
> At the moment your doing really well with her and she's soon get used to her new life.


Thank you @Happy Paws2 , I hope so , I do think we are getting there slowly , she is still spending more of her time in th bedroom on her own 
but she is using her bed in the living room more and more often , and seeking me out more often. which is all an improvement


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Silverpaw
> 
> Thank you @Happy Paws2 , I hope so , I do think we are getting there slowly , she is still spending more of her time in th bedroom on her own
> but she is using her bed in the living room more and more often , and seeking me out more often. which is all an improvement


Sounds like she's starting to trust you and knows your a nice lady who loves her.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Silverpaw
> 
> Thank you @Happy Paws2 , I hope so , I do think we are getting there slowly , she is still spending more of her time in th bedroom on her own
> but she is using her bed in the living room more and more often , and seeking me out more often. which is all an improvement


I guess she's learning that you are to be trusted and it's safe to sleep properly in your company. Perhaps she felt the need to sleep in another room so that she can relax and sleep soundly as she will have advance warning of you approaching as in vibrations as well as sound. Sleeping soundly closer to you in her mind possibly is more difficult as she may need to be more aware of what is happening around her. As she is gaining trust she's learning that she can sleep in the same room as you and not feel worried something might happen because she is realising that you are ok and won't harm her
Hope this makes sense


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sounds like she's starting to trust you and knows your a nice lady who loves her.


Thank you @Happy Paws2 , I really hope so



Siskin said:


> I guess she's learning that you are to be trusted and it's safe to sleep properly in your company. Perhaps she felt the need to sleep in another room so that she can relax and sleep soundly as she will have advance warning of you approaching as in vibrations as well as sound. Sleeping soundly closer to you in her mind possibly is more difficult as she may need to be more aware of what is happening around her. As she is gaining trust she's learning that she can sleep in the same room as you and not feel worried something might happen because she is realising that you are ok and won't harm her
> Hope this makes sense


Thank you @Siskin , It makes perfect sense , I hope your right


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

She'll gain confidence and blossom in your care Rosie and you'll be the lucky one who sees it. She really has been fortunate you took her on. Bless her and you


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Tilly spends most of her time sleeping in a different room, I try not to take it personally 

Sounds like Shadow is settling in well.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

karenmc said:


> I think you are doing a wonderful job at helping Shadow settle into her new home with you Rosie. You are very attentive to her needs and responding to them with gentle kindness. I love to hear about little moments when she wags her tail or comes over for a cuddle. You are both getting to know each other and I think it is lovely that you found each other. Shadow is a very lucky (and beautiful!!) girl. I hope she helps to heal your broken heart from losing little Chip.xxx


I am sorry @karenmc I somehow missed your post earlier 
Thank you for your kind words , she has filled the emptiness I was feeling



margy said:


> She'll gain confidence and blossom in your care Rosie and you'll be the lucky one who sees it. She really has been fortunate you took her on. Bless her and you


Thank you @margy



Arny said:


> Tilly spends most of her time sleeping in a different room, I try not to take it personally
> 
> Sounds like Shadow is settling in well.


Thank you @Arny


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Day 7 a whole week since Tessie / *Shadow *came home with me , it seems much longer .
Today has been a big day in a lot of ways

1st :- She has not spent much time in the bedroom , when she has been in her bed it has been mostly in the living room

2nd :- I spent several hours in the garden today , usually she will come out for a few mins then go in to her bed
today she stayed out in the garden with us ( my daughter was also here ) pottering about and exploring every corner .

3rd :- She has not left the room every time I have started coughing, she did a couple of times but mostly stayed in her bed .

4th :- Took her for a little stroll this morning , only about 10 / 15 mins and she was very good , no pulling , no jumping at every thing
a little nervy but nothing like she was the other day .

5th :- She has started to answer to her new name , not every time but mostly .

I think / hope we have turned a corner and it is all upward and onward from now on .


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Day 7 a whole week since Tessie / *Shadow *came home with me , it seems much longer .
> Today has been a big day in a lot of ways
> 
> 1st :- She has not spent much time in the bedroom , when she has been in her bed it has been mostly in the living room
> ...


That sounds fantastic Rosie, I get quite emotional reading your posts I think because it reminds me so much of bringing Tango home. I'm so, so pleased for you both. 
Don't be too down-hearted if you have a day where you seem to be going backwards though, they are just blips but you've already got a great start to build on. Sending you both love and encouragement.:Kiss


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> That sounds fantastic Rosie, I get quite emotional reading your posts I think because it reminds me so much of bringing Tango home. I'm so, so pleased for you both.
> Don't be too down-hearted if you have a day where you seem to be going backwards though, they are just blips but you've already got a great start to build on. Sending you both love and encouragement.:Kiss


Thank you so much @SusieRainbow , although I have been on cloud nine this evening I am expecting there to be slips , a week really is no time .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> Day 7 a whole week since Tessie / *Shadow *came home with me , it seems much longer .
> Today has been a big day in a lot of ways
> 
> 1st :- She has not spent much time in the bedroom , when she has been in her bed it has been mostly in the living room
> ...


What a lovely update on Shadow, it's sound like onward and upward from now on and maybe the odd bump in the road but she certainly turned a corner, I'm so happy for you Both.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> What a lovely update on Shadow, it's sound like onward and upward from now on and maybe the odd bump in the road but she certainly turned a corner, I'm so happy for you Both.


Thank you @Happy Paws2


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@Rosie64, I am so glad everything is starting to come together and she is settling more. It's a joy isn't it when you see little improvements day by day. More pics please.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Charity said:


> @Rosie64, I am so glad everything is starting to come together and she is settling more. It's a joy isn't it when you see little improvements day by day. More pics please.


Thank you @Charity


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Rosie64 said:


> Day 7 a whole week since Tessie / *Shadow *came home with me , it seems much longer .
> Today has been a big day in a lot of ways
> 
> 1st :- She has not spent much time in the bedroom , when she has been in her bed it has been mostly in the living room
> ...


Wonderful news Rosie. It sounds like she is settling in really well and increasing in confidence as she feels happy and safe. That is all down to you. Well done!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

karenmc said:


> Wonderful news Rosie. It sounds like she is settling in really well and increasing in confidence as she feels happy and safe. That is all down to you. Well done!


Thank you @karenmc


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The main thing is how are you feeling @Rosie64?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Siskin said:


> The main thing is how are you feeling @Rosie64?


This might sound a bit silly @Siskin but I don't really know how I feel , I think she is a lovely dog
but at the moment I feel a bit disconnected from her , she doesn't feel like *MY* dog .
She regularly comes for a fuss , but other than that their is no interaction , she spends
the rest of her time in one or other of her beds .
I know it is early days yet and hopefully that will change with time .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> This might sound a bit silly @Siskin but I don't really know how I feel , I think she is a lovely dog
> but at the moment I feel a bit disconnected from her , she doesn't feel like *MY* dog .
> She regularly comes for a fuss , but other than that their is no interaction , she spends
> the rest of her time in one or other of her beds .
> I know it is early days yet and hopefully that will change with time .


Also she a old dog she set her ways, she's most likely used to been on her own and likes to sleep the day away on a nice cosy bed.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Also she a old dog she set her ways, she's most likely used to been on her own and likes to sleep the day away on a nice cosy bed.


Thank you @Happy Paws2


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

*QUESTION *

I have been leaving her to do her own thing , and when she come to me I make a fuss of her tell her she's a good girl 
most of the time give her a little treat .( haven't always got treat on me )
Is this the right thing to do or should I encourage her to come to me , NOT FORCE her but call her and if she comes 
tell her good girl and treat her or should I continue to let her do her own thing .


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> This might sound a bit silly @Siskin but I don't really know how I feel , I think she is a lovely dog
> but at the moment I feel a bit disconnected from her , she doesn't feel like *MY* dog .
> She regularly comes for a fuss , but other than that their is no interaction , she spends
> the rest of her time in one or other of her beds .
> I know it is early days yet and hopefully that will change with time .


It will get better, something will suddenly click. I know it sounds like a cliché but it will.

It helps I have just got a new cat. On paper (information from the owner) she sounds just the perfect match for what I wanted, as its settling in period she's totally not what I expected and of course I have hardly seen her. Cats are so much less in your face than dogs but then I my current cat, the one we have had for over a year is very demanding for attention so not a typical cat I guess 
Anyway what am trying to say I think my cat Pixie, is gorgeous and sweet but nothing has clicked per se. I wouldn't give her up, but she's not filling my heart like my other cat Ivy does!

Hope that helps


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Anyway what am trying to say I think my cat Pixie, is gorgeous and sweet but nothing has clicked per se. I wouldn't give her up, but she's not filling my heart like my other cat Ivy does!


Thank you @lullabydream dream that is more or less how I am feeling at the moment 
and not having had a rescue before I feel out of my depth I don't know if I am doing the right things with her 
I just want her to be happy here but most of the time she doesn't seem to be , sometimes she does and then she doesn't .
I hope that makes sense


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think with dogs and cats it can take weeks sometimes to bond so you truly feel you understand each other, its just a waiting game. It's made worse by having had that relationship with a previous pet as we're all impatient to get that again with our new ones.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> This might sound a bit silly @Siskin but I don't really know how I feel , I think she is a lovely dog
> but at the moment I feel a bit disconnected from her , she doesn't feel like *MY* dog .
> She regularly comes for a fuss , but other than that their is no interaction , she spends
> the rest of her time in one or other of her beds .
> I know it is early days yet and hopefully that will change with time .


I felt like that when we got Tango which was disappointing. I'd wanted a dog so much for so long but didn't feel as happy as expected. Looking back it was a mild caseof 'puppy blues' and did pass as we got used to each other,as time went by she became my little shadow and I adored her! ( tbh her following me everywhere was very much food related, but still!).


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't think it would matter if you had chosen a puppy, not that you would but hypothetically puppy blues is a real thing. It's hard to bond with a creature who just wants to bite all the time, frustrations of training that sort of thing.

Having a multiple dogs, only 3 have been puppies and it's not immediate real heart stopping moments because it can be hard work. I think the bond was instant with just one. I had felt more a connection with rehomes

Your daughter supports your decision, am guessing all your family members are head over heels.

Thank you @Charity for your words, no truer words spoken


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Charity said:


> I think with dogs and cats it can take weeks sometimes to bond so you truly feel you understand each other, its just a waiting game. It's made worse by having had that relationship with a previous pet as we're all impatient to get that again with our new ones.


Thank you @Charity , I know there will never be that same relationship as I had with Chip , I had him from a very sick 6 week old pup .
Shadow is an old lady and just needs a comfy quiet life , which she will get here , just wish I knew if I am doing things the right way to help her settle .
Saturday was a great day , but yesterday and so far today she has gone back to being in the bedroom most of the time .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> I felt like that when we got Tango which was disappointing. I'd wanted a dog so much for so long but didn't feel as happy as expected. Looking back it was a mild caseof 'puppy blues' and did pass as we got used to each other,as time went by she became my little shadow and I adored her! ( tbh her following me everywhere was very much food related, but still!).


Thank you @SusieRainbow , Shadow is my shadow , if she hears me moving around she comes out and follows me every where I go , 
I think that she is also following the moving treat dispenser lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> I don't think it would matter if you had chosen a puppy, not that you would but hypothetically puppy blues is a real thing. It's hard to bond with a creature who just wants to bite all the time, frustrations of training that sort of thing.
> 
> Having a multiple dogs, only 3 have been puppies and it's not immediate real heart stopping moments because it can be hard work. I think the bond was instant with just one. I had felt more a connection with rehomes
> 
> ...


Thank you @lullabydream , My whole family supported my decision , even encouraged it and yes they all love her 
and don't understand how I can feel the way I do , hell I don't understand it myself , she is such a lovely dog .


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

I can understand it Rosie, you just lost Chip who was always with you and entertained you with his playfulness with toys etc and although Shadow is there, it's not the same with her sleeping away from you all the time.
She is not like the little mate you lost.
I know Shadow is lovely, but I can't help but think you may be better with a chi or other small dog that loves to be close to you.(hope that is not an insensitive remark)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

It nearly always takes me ages to bond with a new dog, Daisy in particular was difficult. Alfie hated her and was so upset which made me feel incredibly guilty. On top of all that she wasn't really _my type _but having seen the conditions she was being kept in I couldn't not bring her home.

Time has made love blossom.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

I agree with these comments. I don't think I've ever had a pet which I fell in love with right away. It was only after spending a lot of time with them and slowly growing to appreciate their little quirks, funny habits and vulnerabilties that the deeper affection grew. 

In the same way, we need to allow the animals to take their time to love and trust us, especially if we don't know what they have suffered in the past. But it will surely come with time, and she sounds a lovely gentle dog.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Rosie64 said:


> *QUESTION *
> 
> I have been leaving her to do her own thing , and when she come to me I make a fuss of her tell her she's a good girl
> most of the time give her a little treat .( haven't always got treat on me )
> ...


I think it varies with every dog but,as Shadow sounds comfortable and confident around you,I don't think it would do any harm to call her from time to time.Obviously not when she seems to have settled down to sleep but otherwise, it might be worth giving it a try.As you don't know what conditions she has lived in in the past, it's possible that she may not have been allowed to interact at will.She might have been kept in another room or shut outside etc.If so,she may feel that she needs your permission to do so.Try not to worry if she doesn't respond,it sounds like you have a great foundation to build on and I'm sure you will see more of her personality shine through given time.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

You’re doing great Rosie.

When we first got Ted, for about a month, I felt really weird about him. I love dogs, always been around dogs, knew that when I got a house of my own I’d get a dog. But I felt worried a lot of the time, was I doing the right thing, should we have got a dog, was he going to be ok and happy and settled. And i really liked him at first but I didn’t feel a connection with him for at least the first two weeks. 
Now he drives me insane some days but I love him to pieces and we definitely have a good bond. It just took a while for me settle with him and get used to the feeling that it’s all ok and he’s going to be fine and we’re all going to be fine :Hilarious

and I hadn’t lost a dog so it is going to be tough getting used to having her around but I’m sure you’ll bond over time. She sounds like she is settling well. She is older so is going to spend a lot of time sleeping. If she likes food you could do some simple training with her which might help you bond a bit?


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree with you, but was thinking about my BCs and they lived for their walks even into old age with arthritis, and when at home mostly slept away from me not cuddled up.
Of course it does take time to build that bond with any dog but was thinking Rosie was needing a dog to help fill the void left by Chip.
Was feeling a more cuddly lap type dog might help her more but then Shadow is here now and maybe it was insensitive to say this.
Sorry if it was the wrong thing to say, I would rather be offering support than making unhelpful remarks.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

It took a good year for Tilly to feel anything like my dog, I was still very much grieving for my old dog.

I do think it’s difficult for anyone going from the dog you’ve known for years to a new one and add in the grief it’s not surprising you feel the way you do.
Once you’ve got accustomed to this different routine I think you’ll feel better.

Tilly also doesn’t play, it’s hard not having that to use to connect with them.

You’re doing great, don’t second guess yourself


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> My whole family supported my decision , even encouraged it and yes they all love her
> and don't understand how I can feel the way I do , hell I don't understand it myself , she is such a lovely dog .


Goodness, you are still grieving Chip, don't expect too much of yourself


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> Was feeling a more cuddly lap type dog might help her more


My mum actually said the same when we got Tilly. 
It possibly is harder to form a relationship with those they aren't demanding of attention.
And obviously being older you can't help but think about the whole other life they've had without you.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you EVERYONE for your kind words of encouragement they really help a LOT



Dog Walker Woman said:


> I can understand it Rosie, you just lost Chip who was always with you and entertained you with his playfulness with toys etc and although Shadow is there, it's not the same with her sleeping away from you all the time.
> She is not like the little mate you lost.
> I know Shadow is lovely, but I can't help but think you may be better with a chi or other small dog that loves to be close to you.(hope that is not an insensitive remark)


Thank you @Dog Walker Woman , No I do not take your comment as insensitive at all , it was a small dog that I was thinking of initially,
but when I met Tessie / *Shadow *it just seemed right some how .



Silverpaw said:


> She might have been kept in another room or shut outside etc.If so,she may feel that she needs your permission to do so.Try not to worry if she doesn't respond,it sounds like you have a great foundation to build on and I'm sure you will see more of her personality shine through given time.


Thank you @Silverpaw , I think you may be right about her feeling she needs permission , when she goes to come in the room a lot of the time she hesitates and looks at me from 
the door way until I speak to her .



Teddy-dog said:


> When we first got Ted, for about a month, I felt really weird about him. I love dogs, always been around dogs, knew that when I got a house of my own I'd get a dog. But I felt worried a lot of the time, was I doing the right thing, should we have got a dog, was he going to be ok and happy and settled. And i really liked him at first but I didn't feel a connection with him for at least the first two weeks.


Thank you @Teddy-dog , this is how I feel exactly


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @lullabydream dream that is more or less how I am feeling at the moment
> and not having had a rescue before I feel out of my depth I don't know if I am doing the right things with her
> I just want her to be happy here but most of the time she doesn't seem to be , sometimes she does and then she doesn't .
> I hope that makes sense


As she's not anxious in your company I would say it's fine to call her to you for fuss and treats at times, as well as let her please herself.

It's only really if they are stressed and wary of us that it's recommended to leave them be, I thought.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @lullabydream , My whole family supported my decision , even encouraged it and yes they all love her
> and don't understand how I can feel the way I do , hell I don't understand it myself , she is such a lovely dog .


I think it's perfectly natural to have a little wobble … it's a big commitment after all.

Every dog is different and Chip's are big boots to fill


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> As she's not anxious in your company I would say it's fine to call her to you for fuss and treats at times, as well as let her please herself.
> 
> It's only really if they are stressed and wary of us that it's recommended to leave them be, I thought.





Lurcherlad said:


> I think it's perfectly natural to have a little wobble … it's a big commitment after all.
> 
> Every dog is different and Chip's are big boots to fill


Thank you @Lurcherlad , she doesn't appear to be stressed when she is with me , just doesn't stay in the room for long , but does keep coming back 
at regular intervals for a fuss .
No dog could ever fill Chips boots he was special , a one off , there is definitely not another one out there like him lol 
as long as she is happy in her own boots in my company will be good enough for me .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Lurcherlad , she doesn't appear to be stressed when she is with me , just doesn't stay in the room for long , but does keep coming back
> at regular intervals for a fuss .
> No dog could ever fill Chips boots he was special , a one off , there is definitely not another one out there like him lol
> as long as she is happy in her own boots in my company will be good enough for me .


Does she come up for a cuddle on the sofa with you since the first time when you had a photo taken? It may be a good thing to encourage her a bit to come up for a snuggle with you.
I wonder if she wasn't allowed in some rooms where she was before and that's why she stands at the door looking in to see whether she gets told to go away or not.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Does she come up for a cuddle on the sofa with you since the first time when you had a photo taken? It may be a good thing to encourage her a bit to come up for a snuggle with you.
> I wonder if she wasn't allowed in some rooms where she was before and that's why she stands at the door looking in to see whether she gets told to go away or not.


No @Siskin she doesn't jump up on her own for a cuddle she hasn't done that since the first day home 
when I encourage her to , she will put her front paws up on my lap and edge forward a bit and let me pick her up 
and she will stay for a short time and a cuddle then get down and go out of the room to her bed in the bedroom.
I would love to know what her life was like previously , I really don't think it was very good , she is so reserved and timid about EVERYTHING
she does .
I know it is early days and she is probably still feeling her way but I think it is more than just being in a new environment .


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Do you think when she is coming up to you or standing in the doorway looking at you she may be wanting you to do something with her, take her out or to go out in the garden ?
That's what mine would do just look at me or nudge with their nose.
Is there anywhere quiet near you she could have an amble and enjoy the sniffs ?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> Do you think when she is coming up to you or standing in the doorway looking at you she may be wanting you to do something with her, take her out or to go out in the garden ?
> That's what mine would do just look at me or nudge with their nose.
> Is there anywhere quiet near you she could have an amble and enjoy the sniffs ?


 @Dog Walker Woman my door is open most of the day and she still does it
when the door is shut she comes and puts her paw on my lap then goes to the door if she needs to go out in the garden to toilet
I always call her into the room and we have been doing some simple training starting with sit and down , sit she has more or less got now down not so much , but I only do it for a short time , don't want to overwhelm her with to much to quickly .
I do take her out for a short walk every day now to a little green just a couple mins away which has a few trees and bushes and lots of other dog smells
where I used to take Chip when he became unable to do long walks which she seems to enjoy .


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

That sounds good for a daily walk Rosie, collies are definitely outdoor lovers. 
In later years mine were glad just to be out of the home for short walks and sniffs, then watch the world go by while I sat with them.
The training sounds good too, maybe she could be your support dog and fetch the remote, load washing machine etc later, they do love a job to do 
As time goes on you will get to know how each other ticks.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

It can take a while for them to adjust to a new life. It may be her old life she was always told what to do and so now, with all the freedom, she's just gone back to 'I stay in my bed like a good dog'. I'm sure as she realises sofas are not taboo, and affection is available on tap, she will start to relax a bit more and come out of her shell. 
I have the opposite problem with Bronte! He seems to think clambering over you while you sit on the sofa, then chewing a toy on your head, and sitting on the other dog who doesn't want to be sat on is the way to do things! Problem is he's too cute and funny to be grumpy with lol


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Rosie64 said:


> She regularly comes for a fuss , but other than that their is no interaction , she spends
> the rest of her time in one or other of her beds .
> I know it is early days yet and hopefully that will change with time .


But, what more do you actually want from her? She voluntarily comes for a fuss and follows you around, and finds comfy places to snooze - that's pretty much all my dogs do! Kenzie's always in the same room as me but Elliot takes himself off to the bedroom sometimes. Are you disappointed that she doesn't snuggle with you?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> That sounds good for a daily walk Rosie, collies are definitely outdoor lovers.
> In later years mine were glad just to be out of the home for short walks and sniffs, then watch the world go by while I sat with them.
> The training sounds good too, maybe she could be your support dog and fetch the remote, load washing machine etc later, they do love a job to do
> As time goes on you will get to know how each other ticks.


Thank you @Dog Walker Woman


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sarah H said:


> It can take a while for them to adjust to a new life. It may be her old life she was always told what to do and so now, with all the freedom, she's just gone back to 'I stay in my bed like a good dog'. I'm sure as she realises sofas are not taboo, and affection is available on tap, she will start to relax a bit more and come out of her shell.
> I have the opposite problem with Bronte! He seems to think clambering over you while you sit on the sofa, then chewing a toy on your head, and sitting on the other dog who doesn't want to be sat on is the way to do things! Problem is he's too cute and funny to be grumpy with lol


Thank you @Sarah H , Ha Ha , Chip used to shove toys in my face if I didn't play with him quick enough .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

LittleFox said:


> But, what more do you actually want from her? She voluntarily comes for a fuss and follows you around, and finds comfy places to snooze - that's pretty much all my dogs do! Kenzie's always in the same room as me but Elliot takes himself off to the bedroom sometimes. Are you disappointed that she doesn't snuggle with you?


No @LittleFox , I am not disappointed she does not snuggle with me , and yes she comes in for a fuss , but it is a quick little bit of fuss and then back into the bedroom 
she used her bed in the living room for a couple of days but then went back to being in the bedroom all the time on her own .
It would just be nice if she *wanted* to stay in the same room at least for a little while , without treats being involved , like when I am doing little training sessions 
or giving her , her snuffle mat .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It will take some adjustment @Rosie64 … you are both doing great 

Jack was so chilled and very low maintenance … I think I would need time to adjust if I were to get a dog that was busy and demanding 

I'd probably be thinking …. "What have I done!?"


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> It will take some adjustment @Rosie64 … you are both doing great
> 
> Jack was so chilled and very low maintenance … I think I would need time to adjust if I were to get a dog that was busy and demanding
> 
> I'd probably be thinking …. "What have I done!?"


Thank you @Lurcherlad


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It sounds as if things are going well Rosie. I wouldn't worry too much about Shadow wanting her own space sometimes. The thing is, as has already been said, with a rescue, you just don't know what she has or hasn't been allowed to do, or how she's been treated in the past.

When Sandy first came to live with me he wouldn't eat, and would shy away from being touched. He was growling at every one and hated going out for walks. Now, six months later, he's a real snuggle bunny, is eating everything I give him and is happily going for walks. Not everything is perfect ,and I wouldn't expect it to be after such a relatively short time. I guess what I'm trying to say, is just give it time, things will work out.

As for calling her Chip occasionally, I can really identify with that. I'm sure Sandy must think he's got a new name Jet Sandy, for the amount of times he's called that.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I honestly think it will get better @Rosie64 as its already been said she might be set in an old routine, but she should get there sleeping in the room with you. If she's already done it, then am sure she will do it again


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Don't worry, you're doing a great job and it sounds like she is settling herself in. It'll take her time to trust where she is and trust you, and that you aren't going anywhere!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How about trying hunt the treat with her. You can interact without ordering her to do anything and possibly build trust at the same time.
Hide a few treats around when she's out of the room,call her in and gently show her the hidden treats. When she get's used to it she maybe able to do it on her own as a bit of fun.
I just say "find" to Archie and he now searches the house for hidden treasure. If he misses one, he's always excited for me to join in and point him in the general direction of the goody!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> This might sound a bit silly @Siskin but I don't really know how I feel , I think she is a lovely dog
> but at the moment I feel a bit disconnected from her , she doesn't feel like *MY* dog .
> She regularly comes for a fuss , but other than that their is no interaction , she spends
> the rest of her time in one or other of her beds .
> I know it is early days yet and hopefully that will change with time .


Do you talk to her much? It could help make you feel more connected. When I got Ziggy, my rescue, I used to read out loud to her.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> she will put her front paws up on my lap and edge forward a bit and let me pick her up


How about providing a lower step - something like a footstool - by the sofa so it's easier for her to get up by herself? Most collies prefer not to be lifted.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sandysmum said:


> It sounds as if things are going well Rosie. I wouldn't worry too much about Shadow wanting her own space sometimes. The thing is, as has already been said, with a rescue, you just don't know what she has or hasn't been allowed to do, or how she's been treated in the past.
> 
> When Sandy first came to live with me he wouldn't eat, and would shy away from being touched. He was growling at every one and hated going out for walks. Now, six months later, he's a real snuggle bunny, is eating everything I give him and is happily going for walks. Not everything is perfect ,and I wouldn't expect it to be after such a relatively short time. I guess what I'm trying to say, is just give it time, things will work out.
> 
> As for calling her Chip occasionally, I can really identify with that. I'm sure Sandy must think he's got a new name Jet Sandy, for the amount of times he's called that.


Thank you @Sandysmum



lullabydream said:


> I honestly think it will get better @Rosie64 as its already been said she might be set in an old routine, but she should get there sleeping in the room with you. If she's already done it, then am sure she will do it again


Thank you @lullabydream



Emlar said:


> Don't worry, you're doing a great job and it sounds like she is settling herself in. It'll take her time to trust where she is and trust you, and that you aren't going anywhere!


Thank you @Emlar


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rona said:


> How about trying hunt the treat with her. You can interact without ordering her to do anything and possibly build trust at the same time.
> Hide a few treats around when she's out of the room,call her in and gently show her the hidden treats. When she get's used to it she maybe able to do it on her own as a bit of fun.
> I just say "find" to Archie and he now searches the house for hidden treasure. If he misses one, he's always excited for me to join in and point him in the general direction of the goody!


I will give that a go @rona , she did eventually get the hang of a snuffle mat , I used to do that with Chip , and I certainly get plenty of time to hide them .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> Do you talk to her much? It could help make you feel more connected. When I got Ziggy, my rescue, I used to read out loud to her.





Burrowzig said:


> How about providing a lower step - something like a footstool - by the sofa so it's easier for her to get up by herself? Most collies prefer not to be lifted.


Thank you @Burrowzig Yes I talk to her all the time when she is with me , I spout all sorts of rubbish , anything and every thing that comes into my head at the time lol
My Son in law is making a ramp for me , for her to see if that makes a difference . 
The thing is , she will go up on the sofa , when I am not on it , if for instance I am on the computer , if I go sit next to her she gets down and goes out of the room


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe she was never allowed on the sofa and isn't really sure she's allowed. have your tried as you go to sit down giving her a few treats before she has time to get off.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Maybe she was never allowed on the sofa and isn't really sure she's allowed. have your tried as you go to sit down giving her a few treats before she has time to get off.


That's a very good point @Happy Paws2. My son fostered a dog for a while when he had a 2 seater car. When the dog was adopted her new owner contacted my son puzzled as to why Molly always insisted on riding on his front passenger seat,mystery solved.
It's strange what sticks in their minds, but I agree, treats and praise when she settles anywhere calm in your presence.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Maybe she was never allowed on the sofa and isn't really sure she's allowed. have your tried as you go to sit down giving her a few treats before she has time to get off.


Yes @Happy Paws2 I do that most of the time , she takes the treats and then gets down , I am hoping once she realises it is ok that , that will change .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> That's a very good point @Happy Paws2. My son fostered a dog for a while when he had a 2 seater car. When the dog was adopted her new owner contacted my son puzzled as to why Molly always insisted on riding on his front passenger seat,mystery solved.
> It's strange what sticks in their minds, but I agree, treats and praise when she settles anywhere calm in your presence.


I praise and treat, her all the time @SusieRainbow , for coming to me , for going in her bed in the living room , when she gets up on the sofa even if I am not sat there and always telling her she is a good girl with a treat


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> Yes @Happy Paws2 I do that most of the time , she takes the treats and then gets down , I am hoping once she realises it is ok that , that will change .





Rosie64 said:


> I praise and treat, her all the time @SusieRainbow , for coming to me , for going in her bed in the living room , when she gets up on the sofa even if I am not sat there and always telling her she is a good girl with a treat


I think it's just a matter of time then, your doing everything right she just lacks confidence in herself but she'll get there.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think it's just a matter of time then, your doing everything right she just lacks confidence in herself but she'll get there.


Thank you @Happy Paws2


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Burrowzig
> The thing is , she will go up on the sofa , when I am not on it , if for instance I am on the computer , if I go sit next to her she gets down and goes out of the room


Maybe she wasn't allowed on the furniture in a previous home


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> Maybe she wasn't allowed on the furniture in a previous home


Thank you @Burrowzig
Sorry not to have responded to this sooner , have had major probs with my computer

I don't think she was , at least not when anyone was sat on it .


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Burrowzig
> Sorry not to have responded to this sooner , have had major probs with my computer
> 
> I don't think she was , at least not when anyone was sat on it .


Glad to see you back, I was getting concerned. We need more news about Shadow please!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

A little update on Shadow
She is still spending a lot of her time in the bedroom on her own *BUT*
She is spending a little more time in her bed in the living room
She is getting up on the sofa more when no one is on there *and*
She has got up on the sofa when I was sat there and laid at the other end from me
only a couple of times but it is a step forward .
I end up sitting like a stone statue lol because if I make any attempt to move she gets down
I always tell her she is a good girl and throw her a treat , I throw it because if I move to turn to her to give it to her she gets down .
She was out in the garden yesterday , when I looked to see what she was doing she was running around like a puppy
It was lovely to see , but when she saw me looking she stopped and came in .
Oh and I can't give her the licky mat , she chews it rather than lick it and has bitten the corner off of it and swallowed it
before I could get to her luckily it was only a little piece and should pass through, I phoned
the vet and they said to just keep an eye on her .


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> A little update on Shadow
> She is still spending a lot of her time in the bedroom on her own *BUT*
> She is spending a little more time in her bed in the living room
> She is getting up on the sofa more when no one is on there *and*
> ...


Oh bless her, it sounds as though her trust is growing. It must have been woderful to see her running round the garden.:Happy:Joyful


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh bless her, it sounds as though her trust is growing. It must have been woderful to see her running round the garden.:Happy:Joyful


Yes it was @SusieRainbow , just wish I hadn't made a noise and she stopped


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sound like she getting a little more comfortable with you, little steps testing you to find out what she's allowed to do and getting more trusting of you.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Burrowzig
> Sorry not to have responded to this sooner , have had major probs with my computer
> 
> I don't think she was , at least not when anyone was sat on it .


My Ginnie. I adopted her when she was about 10 and she never would come up or stay on the sofa. 
She preferred the floor.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Aww, love the updates! Not quite the same, but reminds me of when we 'rescued' our cat from our neighbours. We think they probably kicked and shouted at her a lot, so sometimes she would relax and do something like sit on the window sill, but then as soon as you 'caught' her doing it she'd panic and runaway. Over time she realised she wasn't going to get yelled at, etc and eventually just did whatever she wanted 

Just takes them time to realise its okay


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sound like she getting a little more comfortable with you, little steps testing you to find out what she's allowed to do and getting more trusting of you.


Thank you @Happy Paws2 , Yes we are getting there slowly , It feels like she has been here for ages , I have to keep reminding myself 
it hasn't even been 2 weeks yet


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> My Ginnie. I adopted her when she was about 10 and she never would come up or stay on the sofa.
> She preferred the floor.


Thank you @kimthecat , she does like to be on the sofa , I think as others have said she hasn't been allowed previously


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Emlar said:


> Aww, love the updates! Not quite the same, but reminds me of when we 'rescued' our cat from our neighbours. We think they probably kicked and shouted at her a lot, so sometimes she would relax and do something like sit on the window sill, but then as soon as you 'caught' her doing it she'd panic and runaway. Over time she realised she wasn't going to get yelled at, etc and eventually just did whatever she wanted
> 
> Just takes them time to realise its okay


Yes @Emlar , that is Shadow , hopefully she will realise she can do as she pleases in time


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @kimthecat , she does like to be on the sofa , I think as others have said she hasn't been allowed previously


Archie has been rescued for 8 years now, loves the sofa but will only normally go on there overnight.
He no longer jumps off when I get up, just stretches out for a fuss, but he still doesn't like being up there with me, unless it's very cold


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Archie has been rescued for 8 years now, loves the sofa but will only normally go on there overnight.
> He no longer jumps off when I get up, just stretches out for a fuss, but he still doesn't like being up there with me, unless it's very cold


Did he go onto the sofa at all when he lived with your friend?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Did he go onto the sofa at all when he lived with your friend?


Oh yes, after a few years he knew he was safe


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I managed to put this on the wrong thread but will copy and paste it on to here.

None of my dogs till the current two have been allowed on furniture. I cannot imagine any of them would have considered it an option if they had been rehomed and invited up so I would really not worry about it. A lot of people never allow dogs on furniture, it does not mean she has been ill treated, just treated normally with different rules from you


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Blitz said:


> I managed to put this on the wrong thread but will copy and paste it on to here.
> 
> None of my dogs till the current two have been allowed on furniture. I cannot imagine any of them would have considered it an option if they had been rehomed and invited up so I would really not worry about it. A lot of people never allow dogs on furniture, it does not mean she has been ill treated, just treated normally with different rules from you


I didn't allow Suzie or Belle on furniture because they shed so much. In fact I'm still finding little hairs from Belle in my car. They wouldn't have been comfortable if rehomed being allowed on a sofa, so don't be troubled by this. Also maybe she was kept outdoors as a lot of border collies are.


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

I know you say that when you move she gets off the sofa or stops doing what she's doing etc, but are you still going about your life in a normal way? She needs to learn to live in a normal house with normal movements and noises and I worry that tip toeing around her will make the process slower in the long run.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rona said:


> Archie has been rescued for 8 years now, loves the sofa but will only normally go on there overnight.
> He no longer jumps off when I get up, just stretches out for a fuss, but he still doesn't like being up there with me, unless it's very cold


Thank you @rona , Shadow sleeps on the sofa most nights now , when I go in the bedroom for bed she goes in on the sofa 
maybe I snore lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Blitz said:


> None of my dogs till the current two have been allowed on furniture. I cannot imagine any of them would have considered it an option if they had been rehomed and invited up so I would really not worry about it. A lot of people never allow dogs on furniture, it does not mean she has been ill treated, just treated normally with different rules from you


Thank you @Blitz , I know that not being allowed on the furniture on it's own does not automatically mean she has been ill treated 
but there are a lot of things that point to the fact that she has been treated harshly if not badly .


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

margy said:


> I didn't allow Suzie or Belle on furniture because they shed so much. In fact I'm still finding little hairs from Belle in my car. They wouldn't have been comfortable if rehomed being allowed on a sofa, so don't be troubled by this. Also maybe she was kept outdoors as a lot of border collies are.


Thank you @margy ,I am not exactly troubled by it , she seems to want to be on the sofa but is afraid to be and I want her to feel comfortable 
am hoping this will come in time .
Being kept outdoors is a big possibility , I don't think she has had *ANY* training , she doesn't know how to do *ANYTHING *
and has to be told several times that she can eat her food that it is hers before she will eat


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

LittleFox said:


> I know you say that when you move she gets off the sofa or stops doing what she's doing etc, but are you still going about your life in a normal way? She needs to learn to live in a normal house with normal movements and noises and I worry that tip toeing around her will make the process slower in the long run.


Thank you @LittleFox , Yes I carry on as usual and do what I need to do , if she comes up to me .I give her a little fuss tell her she is a good girl and carry on with what I am doing 
If I don't see her for a little while I do go see what she is doing , just to make sure she is ok and sometimes stand and watch her if she is out in the garden 
but I am not tip toeing around her , as you say she has to learn to live within my home .


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> has to be told several times that she can eat her food that it is hers before she will eat


How's her hearing? And maybe you say something different to what previous owners said. A visual signal might make it clearer for her. If she's not deaf now, she soon may well be at her age.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> How's her hearing? And maybe you say something different to what previous owners said. A visual signal might make it clearer for her. If she's not deaf now, she soon may well be at her age.


Thank you @Burrowzig , her hearing seems fine , her sight not so much , I may be wrong but I think her vision is a bit impaired 
not to badly at the moment but I think she does have a bit of a problem . 
I am going to raise it with the vet on Wednesday when she goes for her MOT .


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you @Burrowzig , her hearing seems fine , her sight not so much , I may be wrong but I think her vision is a bit impaired
> not to badly at the moment but I think she does have a bit of a problem .
> I am going to raise it with the vet on Wednesday when she goes for her MOT .


Most dogs her age will need glasses same as us oldies do! I would not worry about her sight, she will adjust as it alters. A good idea to use visual signals. Collies are very easy to control with hand signals so it is what a lot of collie owners tend to use. They are such attentive dogs so they are tuned in to their handler's body and hand signals.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Blitz said:


> Most dogs her age will need glasses same as us oldies do! I would not worry about her sight, she will adjust as it alters. A good idea to use visual signals. Collies are very easy to control with hand signals so it is what a lot of collie owners tend to use. They are such attentive dogs so they are tuned in to their handler's body and hand signals.


Thank you @Blitz , I am not worried about her sight , I am only going to raise it with the vet because I want to be aware of any problems she may have 
so that I can treat her accordingly , which is why I am taking her for a full MOT so I can find out if there are any problems I am not aware of .
For warned is for armed .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blitz said:


> Most dogs her age will need glasses same as us oldies do! I would not worry about her sight, she will adjust as it alters. A good idea to use visual signals. Collies are very easy to control with hand signals so it is what a lot of collie owners tend to use. They are such attentive dogs so they are tuned in to their handler's body and hand signals.


We taught Amber hand signals sit, down, stay, come, stop and turn round just for a bit of fun but it came in handy when our friend brought his French wife over to stay with us, she spoke very little English, but Amber and her got on really well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We taught Amber hand signals sit, down, stay, come, stop and turn round just for a bit of fun but it came in handy when our friend brought his French wife over to stay with us, she spoke very little English, but Amber and her got on really well.


Just to add give paw and can I have a kiss.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow it took me a while go read it all so far, but its make me so happy to know that you have her & she has you. Chip would be so happy to know what you gave done Rosie ❤
Right I'm off to find the other threads on Rosie & her Shadow


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Wow it took me a while go read it all so far, but its make me so happy to know that you have her & she has you. Chip would be so happy to know what you gave done Rosie ❤
> Right I'm off to find the other threads on Rosie & her Shadow


Thank you @DaisyBluebell , I think Chip had a hand in the whole process


----------

